# Calling all Kentucky Bluegrass DVCers



## KYCruiseCrazy

If you are planning on becoming a DVC member or are a member and you are from the great state of Kentucky, join us in some fun!! We would love to here from you.


----------



## Batstang2000

Greetings from Owensboro.
KY's 3rd largest city that no one outside of KY has ever heard of.
WKU for me.


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

Welcome!! Nothing wrong with WKU


----------



## disynut

. We are WKU Alumni at our house, but UK has a pretty good cheering section in our house too. 

We are from Western Kentucky!


----------



## mom of princessx2

Does it count if I can see KY???  

I'm from Jeffersonville, IN and just wanted to say Hi!!  

BTW I would have to pick UL


----------



## momx2

Another WKU fan here, actually live right down the street from it.  I graduated from there and DH graduated from Murray.  Love living in KY and love our DVC!!!


----------



## Micca

Batstang2000 said:


> Greetings from Owensboro.
> KY's 3rd largest city that no one outside of KY has ever heard of.
> WKU for me.



I have a friend in Owensboro!  I had even heard of it before he moved there.


----------



## KY*Figment

Batstang2000 said:


> Greetings from Owensboro.
> KY's 3rd largest city that no one outside of KY has ever heard of.
> WKU for me.


 
I'm sitting on my couch posting in the great city of Owensboro!  BBQ Festival almost here.  Graduate of EKU and spouse from UofL and WKU.  It's nice to see other Owensboro natives wear the ears!


----------



## mic_KY_mouses

Hey everyone....  We're from E'town!  We're UK fans, but cheer for UL while with alumni family members  

We've been DVC members since 2001.  It's always fun to find others who share our same obsession!

In less than 24 hours we'll be checking in at BLT for a long weekend thanks to a great Allegiant airfare out of Lexington.


----------



## Chim Chiminy

Rineyville, which is just outside of Etown.

Not sports fans, but our neighbors own everything in shades of blue and white.


----------



## lmshaggard

Hi from Ft Thomas!  We are huge UK fans and just as big DVC fans   My DH is from N KY and we are happy to be close to family - but we wish we were closer to WDW!  So glad to hear about the airline out of LEX - we are always looking for great deals to get away for a weekend without our little guys   We do love going with them, but we also love our quick getaways!


----------



## jdvm

I'm from Owensboro, too...just happen to live in Celebration at the moment...
john


----------



## SusieBea

Batstang2000 said:


> Greetings from Owensboro.
> KY's 3rd largest city that no one outside of KY has ever heard of.
> WKU for me.



I've heard of (and eaten in ) Owensboro. We're in Newburgh, IN - that's almost KY!


----------



## DisneyBill

Gosh, I'm the first to post from Louisville?


----------



## AirGoofy

A KY thread.  What a good idea.  One more from Owensboro, but originally from Louisville.  Anybody going to the derby this weekend?  International BBQ Festival in Owensboro next weekend?


----------



## DisneyBill

AirGoofy said:


> A KY thread.  What a good idea.  One more from Owensboro, but originally from Louisville.  Anybody going to the derby this weekend?  International BBQ Festival in Owensboro next weekend?



Actually we are going to Derby. So you can expect awful weather.


----------



## AirGoofy

DisneyBill said:


> Actually we are going to Derby. So you can expect awful weather.



 Funny how that seems to happen.  The last time I went was when Strike the Gold won.  It was great weather that day.   I figured why go back and ruin it.


----------



## jennwdw

I'm from Louisville, also.  Member since 1997.


----------



## ImagineerM

Batstang2000 said:


> Greetings from Owensboro.
> KY's 3rd largest city that no one outside of KY has ever heard of.
> WKU for me.





KY*Figment said:


> I'm sitting on my couch posting in the great city of Owensboro!  BBQ Festival almost here.  Graduate of EKU and spouse from UofL and WKU.  It's nice to see other Owensboro natives wear the ears!





AirGoofy said:


> A KY thread.  What a good idea.  One more from Owensboro, but originally from Louisville.  Anybody going to the derby this weekend?  International BBQ Festival in Owensboro next weekend?[/QUOTE
> 
> Holy cow! I had no clue there were other Owensboro DIS members, let alone Owensboro DVC DIS members! How crazy is that!
> 
> I was born and raised in Owensboro, left for college and came back!
> 
> What do you Owensboro folks do?


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

For those of you going to the Oaks the weather will be warm but very nice Derby on the other hand bring trash bags to cover up in. Here is a photo from Dawn at the Downs:






We just got seated for breakfast when I got up to take this photo.  I was sooooooooo worth getting up at 5 am.

And Welcome to all DVCers from the Bluegrass State. And Welcome to the Derby City!!


----------



## AirGoofy

KYCruiseCrazy said:


> We just got seated for breakfast when I got up to take this photo.  I was sooooooooo worth getting up at 5 am.  And Welcome to all DVCers from the Bluegrass State. And Welcome to the Derby City!!



You're right on both counts - way too early but a beautiful view.  Churchill Downs is great on Derby, but it is also beautiful when it is quiet.  I did a offseason tour several years ago, and it was really cool.


----------



## loveswdw

Hello from La Grange! 
We're off I-71 about 15 minutes north of Louisville and a little over an hour south of Cinci. DH and I are both EKU grads. We joined DVC in March 2003, one of the best decisions we've made! Love our DVC! Been a DISBoards member since 2001--close to 10 years now!


----------



## lmshaggard

We will be there about the same time   Star Wars weekends is a blast - it is mostly for my DH - my 4 yr old DS and 18 month old DS will be tagging along - our 1st trip taking our oldest was when he was 16 months old to SW weekends and I will always treasure his 1st Mickey pic with Jedi Mickey - way too cute!  Hope you have a great time - maybe we will see you


----------



## KY*Figment

ImagineerM said:


> AirGoofy said:
> 
> 
> 
> A KY thread. What a good idea. One more from Owensboro, but originally from Louisville. Anybody going to the derby this weekend? International BBQ Festival in Owensboro next weekend?[/QUOTE
> 
> Holy cow! I had no clue there were other Owensboro DIS members, let alone Owensboro DVC DIS members! How crazy is that!
> 
> I was born and raised in Owensboro, left for college and came back!
> 
> What do you Owensboro folks do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!  I'm actually from the next county over- Hancock (Boling Chapel & Lewisport).  I have been back here since 98.  Outside of Dis/ DVC we appear to be our children's social directors and taxi cab drivers.  Or did you mean for job/ work/ career?  Either way it gets in the way of my family & DVC/ Dis.  How about you?
Click to expand...


----------



## kymickeyfan717

Hi all.  Another Louisvillian here.  Joined DVC in 09.  Big UL fan.  Sitting here at work waitng to go home early


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

There are more KY DISers then I could have thought.


----------



## pjupton

I grew up in Elizabethtown & went to UK.  For the E-town folk, I run the Kentucky Kids Consignment Sale that happens at Pritchard Community Center twice a year.  It's good to know there are so many other Kentuckians who enjoy their second home as much as we do!


----------



## ImagineerM

KY*Figment said:


> ImagineerM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!  I'm actually from the next county over- Hancock (Boling Chapel & Lewisport).  I have been back here since 98.  Outside of Dis/ DVC we appear to be our children's social directors and taxi cab drivers.  Or did you mean for job/ work/ career?  Either way it gets in the way of my family & DVC/ Dis.  How about you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha...well, thankfully, I have no children (yet, as my wife would say).
> 
> I'm a teacher here in Owensboro and I also work part time at the Malco Theatre here in Owensboro.
> 
> We are pretty new to the DVC...purchased in October 2009 at AKV, bit the bullet while on the DCL Magic.
> 
> I grew up here in Owensboro, left for college and a few years working for Mickey down in Orlando. Then moved back here in 2004.
> 
> Pleasure to meet you!
> 
> Cheers,
> Josh
Click to expand...


----------



## AirGoofy

ImagineerM said:


> What do you Owensboro folks do?



Right between Medicare and SSN, my paycheck has deduction for Disney.  We joined DVC in 2008 and added on this year.  Now, we have enough points for 2 trips each year.  We plan to visit all the resorts.  We thought about DVC for awhile, but kept thinking a Disney timeshare was a bad idea.  Now, wish we had been financially able to do it sooner.


----------



## loveswdw

lmshaggard said:


> We will be there about the same time   Star Wars weekends is a blast - it is mostly for my DH - my 4 yr old DS and 18 month old DS will be tagging along - our 1st trip taking our oldest was when he was 16 months old to SW weekends and I will always treasure his 1st Mickey pic with Jedi Mickey - way too cute!  Hope you have a great time - maybe we will see you



Maybe we will! DS6 will be in heaven at SWW. We'll be spending pretty much the whole first weekend at DHS.


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

Incase it FLOODS in Bullitt Co I'm building an ARK!! Becareful out the Blue Grass!!


----------



## KY*Figment

ImagineerM said:


> KY*Figment said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha...well, thankfully, I have no children (yet, as my wife would say).
> 
> I'm a teacher here in Owensboro and I also work part time at the Malco Theatre here in Owensboro.
> 
> We are pretty new to the DVC...purchased in October 2009 at AKV, bit the bullet while on the DCL Magic.
> 
> I grew up here in Owensboro, left for college and a few years working for Mickey down in Orlando. Then moved back here in 2004.
> 
> Pleasure to meet you!
> 
> Cheers,
> Josh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City, County, or Catholic?  We are in Catholic but switching to county.  Neices in are in city.  I'm in the social service industry.  Owensboro is a great place to raise a family.  Our kids are in so many activities and overall we feel safe no matter what.
Click to expand...


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

as of 8:30 am we have 1.25" of rain and it's just starting to warm up rain wise. To all who are going to the derby, Be careful.


----------



## AirGoofy

Lots of rain here as well.  Supposed to have United Cup soccer at Horse Fork Creek Park.  It looked like a better place to have a swim competition this AM.


----------



## ImagineerM

KY*Figment said:


> ImagineerM said:
> 
> 
> 
> City, County, or Catholic?  We are in Catholic but switching to county.  Neices in are in city.  I'm in the social service industry.  Owensboro is a great place to raise a family.  Our kids are in so many activities and overall we feel safe no matter what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I graduated from Catholic years ago, but work for the city district & LOVE it!
> 
> Owensboro is a safe and good home. I like being in a smaller town, with places like Louisville, Nashville, & St. Louis just. Few hours away. Now, if only Disney were that conveniently close!!
Click to expand...


----------



## kim532

While I currently live in Wiscosnin - I AM a Kentucky girl.  Raised in Greenup Kentucky, that is where all my family still live. Far East side of the state.

Kim


----------



## AirGoofy

kim532 said:


> While I currently live in Wiscosnin - I AM a Kentucky girl.  Raised in Greenup Kentucky, that is where all my family still live. Far East side of the state.
> 
> Kim



I think you're welcome here as well (as long as our founder, KYCruiseCrazy does not object).  Are you referring to Greenup Co on the KY-WV boarder?  Doesn't Greenup County claim Billy Ray Cyrus and little Destiny Nicole, I mean Miley?  You can't get more Disney than that.


----------



## kim532

Yep - Greenup County is home to Billy Ray & Miley.  Just next county over is Boyd - home to the Judds (I have met Naomi Judd's Mom).


----------



## KyCruisinSusan

Well of course you're welcome Kim, once a Kentuckian, always a Kentuckian, even if you don't live here anymore.


----------



## kim532

KyCruisinSusan said:


> ... once a Kentuckian, always a Kentuckian, even if you don't live here anymore.



I agree.  My blood runs blue!!!!


----------



## SEC

Greetings from Midway!  We are both WKU graduates.  There is a lot of excitement in Woodford County tonight with another Winstar Derby win.


----------



## DisneyBill

DisneyBill said:


> Actually we are going to Derby. So you can expect awful weather.



Well..., I was right.


----------



## AirGoofy

kim532 said:


> Yep - Greenup County is home to Billy Ray & Miley.  Just next county over is Boyd - home to the Judds (I have met Naomi Judd's Mom).



Hey!  You get the Diney connection with Miley and the UK connection with Ashley.  How do Wisconsin fans deal with you cheering for UK?  I like all our KY teams and want to see them do well.  When they play each other ...



DisneyBill said:


> Well..., I was right.



So, have you left the derby yet or did you drink too many mint juleps and get stuck in a mudhole.  The bad storms continue this morning.


----------



## kim532

AirGoofy said:


> Hey!  You get the Diney connection with Miley and the UK connection with Ashley.  How do Wisconsin fans deal with you cheering for UK?  I like all our KY teams and want to see them do well.  When they play each other ...




The Wisconsin folks know where my loyalty lies.  They don't bother me to much.


----------



## Bojo

Another Northern Kentuckian checking in. We've been DVC about 10 years now and wonder ahy we waited so long!   Stay dry ...


----------



## mic_KY_mouses

Just got back into Etown tonight....We went from Breezy 90 degree sunshine and low humidity at Bay Lake Towers to this..........   We dodged puddles all the way back from the airport, but are thankful it wasn't as bad as Tn got it.  Anyway, we are thankful for the chance to spend a long weekend at such a great resort.


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

momx2 said:


> Another WKU fan here, actually live right down the street from it.  I graduated from there and DH graduated from Murray.  Love living in KY and love our DVC!!!



How cool!!!  We live very close to you--in Smiths Grove; I'm sure you know where that is.  We're only about 20 minutes from each other.  I had no idea there were other DVC members in BG!!!  I've never met one.  My DH and I both graduated from WKU, and we are true die-hard fans!  Go Big Red!!!


----------



## AirGoofy

DisneyStarWisher said:


> How cool!!!   I had no idea there were other DVC members in BG!!!  I've never met one.



I guess we all need to go to Welcome Home Wednesdays, get another free DVC hat, and start wearing them around town.


----------



## ukhoops

We love our DVC & live in Mt. Washington.  DH and I are both UK fans.  I will support other schools (WKU, UL & EKU) when I have former students playing on their sports teams.


----------



## ImagineerM

Bojo said:


> Another Northern Kentuckian checking in. We've been DVC about 10 years now and wonder ahy we waited so long!   Stay dry ...



Just had to say I LOVE those Boston Terriers in your sig! I've always wanted to adopt one, but can't seem to find any around Owensboro!


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

Howdy ya'll. I'm glad everyone has made it through 5-14 inches of rain We had only 4.75 at the house and I know others out there might be under water I hope not. I'll keep you in my prayers  

ukhoops - Welcome to DIS and DVC


----------



## MarkyMouse

Hey guys, my wife and I are from Danville.  DW graduated from Centre and UK Law.  I graduated from UK.  We have been DVCers since 94 I think.  We usually go to HHI once a year and Disney once a year.  We are commonly referred to as the "Disney Freaks" by friends and family!!


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

MarkyMouse said:


> We are commonly referred to as the "Disney Freaks" by friends and family!!


Know that feeling. We've been getting called that by family and friends since 2004. LOL


----------



## KyDVC

We are DVC members from LaGrange, KY.  We are big Disney Fans.  We will be staying at BLT next week.  I graduated from UK College of Law.  My husband is originally from upper state NY but has have been in KY so long that he now considers himself a Kentuckian.  Glad we now have a group from the great Commonwealth of KY!


----------



## AirGoofy

MarkyMouse said:


> Hey guys, my wife and I are from Danville.  DW graduated from Centre and UK Law.  I graduated from UK.  We have been DVCers since 94 I think.  We usually go to HHI once a year and Disney once a year.  We are commonly referred to as the "Disney Freaks" by friends and family!!



Yeah, when we were talking about vacations, someone asked, "are you over that disney stuff yet?"  I just laugh.  Do you go to HHI for Spring Break?  we haven't been yet but did not know if it would be warm enough.  



KyDVC said:


> We are DVC members from LaGrange, KY.  We are big Disney Fans.  We will be staying at BLT next week.



We decided to try all the DVC resorts, so will get to BLT eventually.  Are you all doing the MK view?  I know it's a lot of points, but that has to be a great view.


----------



## Chim Chiminy

With some people we know, I have started just saying "we're going to Florida" when asked what our vacation plans are.
Otherwise we get the "disney weirdos" comment and look.


----------



## dnlbauer

Live in Louisville.  UK alumni and huge fan.  DVC Member since 2008.


----------



## dnlbauer

Live in Louisville.  UK alumni and huge fan!  DVC Member since 2008 (OKW and BLT)


----------



## gracelrm

Live in Bowling Green.  I'm a WKU grad and DH is a UK grad and we both bleed blue!!!!  I love the Toppers too - but DH can't seem to divide his loyalty one little bit.  We've been DVCers since 2001 and VWL is our home.  We are taking an extended family trip this summer with a total of 29 family members  all from the Bluegrass state.  I know quite a few DVCers from BG - I happen to work with three and DH works with three others.  Don't know if any of them are Dissers or not!


----------



## DisneyBill

dnlbauer said:


> Live in Louisville.  UK alumni and huge fan!  DVC Member since 2008 (OKW and BLT)



Welcome, great to see some more Louisvillians! For the record, anytime I see a car with DVC stickers/magnets/whatever, I always honk, wave, or speak. Regardless of where I am in my travels.

BWV is our home resort.


----------



## AirGoofy

So, will Charlie Strong and UL be a better matchup this year in football?  Last year's UL UK game was not much to watch.


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

AirGoofy said:


> So, will Charlie Strong and UL be a better matchup this year in football?  Last year's UL UK game was not much to watch.



Look out Big East!! UL is going to surprise a few this year.


----------



## AirGoofy

KYCruiseCrazy said:


> Look out Big East!! UL is going to surprise a few this year.



Florida has had some great football teams.  It is the players that make a great team, but coaches can help get the best out of them.  Let's hope UL gets both.  Unfortunately, there are too many good teams in football in the SEC and it is doubtful UK will ever contend.  But, I like to see all our KY teams do well.  I thought it was great when UL won the Orange Bowl a few years ago.


----------



## MarkyMouse

AirGoofy said:


> Yeah, when we were talking about vacations, someone asked, "are you over that disney stuff yet?"  I just laugh.  Do you go to HHI for Spring Break?  we haven't been yet but did not know if it would be warm enough.
> 
> 
> We have been spring break and we had a great time.  But I wouldn't call us Beach people.  The resort provides lots of activities and the pool is heated.  As far as the weather, I think most years it will be pretty nice, but that far north can always be a little risky.  The last time we went spring break our friends who went to Destin, Fl liked to froze to death.  As you know, there are no guarantees.  But we are golfers and tennis players so we always find plenty to do.


----------



## insoin

Hi all, Scott here. Live in Louisville now but from Indiana so can I say IU in here????? If I had to pick a second team it would be UofL however....  I own at BLT but want to add on at AKV sometime....


----------



## AirGoofy

MarkyMouse said:


> We have been spring break and we had a great time.  But I wouldn't call us Beach people.  The resort provides lots of activities and the pool is heated.  As far as the weather, I think most years it will be pretty nice, but that far north can always be a little risky.  The last time we went spring break our friends who went to Destin, Fl liked to froze to death.  As you know, there are no guarantees.  But we are golfers and tennis players so we always find plenty to do.



I am remember friends complaining of how cold it was one year too.  We probably will try it next year.  Still, WDW is really fun, but HHI is a shorter drive.  We're not much of beach people either.  We've been to VB and enjoyed sitting on the beach; however, after a few minutes, I was up and running on the beach, building castles, etc.  VB had a lot of activities at the resort that we did everyday.  I am the only tennis player in the family and trying to teach dds (8,5) how to play.  We also only did a short stay at VB and then went to WDW.  We had friends who stayed the week at VB, but drove in for the MNSSHP.  It was a late night getting home, but they just enjoyed the pool the next day.  



insoin said:


> Hi all, Scott here. Live in Louisville now but from Indiana so can I say IU in here????? If I had to pick a second team it would be UofL however....  I own at BLT but want to add on at AKV sometime....



A Hoosier?  AAAhhhhhh!  At least you live in Louisville now.


----------



## AirGoofy

Has the KY thread reached its end?  Watched a show on KET about sandwiches around the US - the Hot Brown was featured from the Brown Hotel in Louisville.


----------



## loveswdw

KyDVC said:


> We are DVC members from LaGrange, KY.  We are big Disney Fans.  We will be staying at BLT next week.  I graduated from UK College of Law.  My husband is originally from upper state NY but has have been in KY so long that he now considers himself a Kentuckian.  Glad we now have a group from the great Commonwealth of KY!



Well now, howdy neighbor from LaGrange! Welcome the the DISBoards!


----------



## AirGoofy

A beautiful day for soccer - U8G Division.  DDs (8,5) are not quite ready to grab a scholarship to one of our state schools yet, but it would be nice.  What will college tuition cost in 10 years?


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

What a wonderful "rainy" spring day in KENTUCKY!!


----------



## AirGoofy

KYCruiseCrazy said:


> What a wonderful "rainy" spring day in KENTUCKY!!



But not a great day for soccer like yesterday, at least for my girls.  Still, they did better than I thought in the mud & rain.


----------



## AirGoofy

A great day to go out and vote.  While it's just the primary, hopefully it will lead to some positive outcomes for KY now, and in November.


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

AirGoofy said:


> A great day to go out and vote.  While it's just the primary, hopefully it will lead to some positive outcomes for KY now, and in November.



Here in the Louisville area they are predicting less the 30% to show up and vote!!


----------



## AirGoofy

KYCruiseCrazy said:


> Here in the Louisville area they are predicting less the 30% to show up and vote!!



I guess it's sad when more people vote for American Idol or Biggest Loser than any elected officials.  I have reached that realization that our elected representatives aren't really going to improve anything other than their own bank account, but at least I still go vote.  Campaign in 2012 - Mickey for President!


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

AirGoofy said:


> I guess it's sad when more people vote for American Idol or Biggest Loser than any elected officials.  I have reached that realization that our elected representatives aren't really going to improve anything other than their own bank account, but at least I still go vote.  Campaign in 2012 - Mickey for President!



And Goofy for VP


----------



## schdp

Just adding my name to the list, DVC at AKL... We have our 'other' home in Alexandria, KY


----------



## mic_KY_mouses

Welcome, welcome SCHDP!...... 
We're hoping for sunshine today in Elizabethtown!


----------



## my3squeals

Can I join in? 
I am in Madisonville not too far from Owensboro!!!! Although we don't own DVC _yet_, its definitely on the list for us one day! We love to travel to WDW and even stay on points. Love me some AKL!


----------



## AirGoofy

my3squeals said:


> Can I join in?
> I am in Madisonville not too far from Owensboro!!!! Although we don't own DVC _yet_, its definitely on the list for us one day! We love to travel to WDW and even stay on points. Love me some AKL!



I think you're welcome here, and not jut because your 45 minutes down the road.  It took us several years to save up enough money, but we bought at SSR on the resale market at the TimeShare Store.  We later added on another contract for 2 visits a year.  It's a big decision, but we know we'll be going home for many more years.


----------



## DisneyBill

Well it looks like the Kentucky contention has grown a bit since I last visited! good to read.

Since we are all frequent visitors to WDW, how many of us drive when we go? We haven't for about 10 years now. DW is not a good car rider, unless she's on the way to have a shopping fit.


----------



## lmshaggard

We do both - depends on airfare from CVG, DAY, and LEX   We are so excited - 2 weeks and a day to go!  Also, glad to see some other NKYians showing up in the group   Along the same lines, how many of you have used Allegiant Air??


----------



## AirGoofy

DisneyBill said:


> Since we are all frequent visitors to WDW, how many of us drive when we go? We haven't for about 10 years now. DW is not a good car rider, unless she's on the way to have a shopping fit.



We still drive.  We usually leave in the evening and drive all night.  I enjoy driving, and during the night, the children get to sleep and there is less fighting in the car.  I am a little tired the following morning, but nothing like the magic of disney world (and a lot of caffeine) to keep me awake as I drive and when I get there.


----------



## MarkyMouse

we usually drive.  DW's aunt lives in St simons Island GA.  We drive to there (about 10 hours) and then go the rest of the way the next day.  Do the same thing on the way back!  They are DVCers too and often head down with us!!


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

DisneyBill said:


> how many of us drive when we go? We haven't for about 10 years now. DW is not a good car rider, unless she's on the way to have a shopping fit.



Welcome back!! We always drive. No big deal. 860 mls and 2 drivers taking turns. We have most of our stops already picked out due to the past trips we have made.  safe gas stations, clean restrooms and all the starbucks on the way down


----------



## AirGoofy

KYCruiseCrazy said:


> Welcome back!! We always drive. No big deal. 860 mls and 2 drivers taking turns. We have most of our stops already picked out due to the past trips we have made.



We really don't plan our gas stops, but a couple of times, we found ourselves at the same exit at the same gas station and asked "didn't we stop here last year".


----------



## mic_KY_mouses

We flew Allegiant out of LEX earlier this month for a quick long weekend to BLT.  We got $12.50 each way fare!!!!  The three us us flew round-trip for $160 total.  Now that they fly into MCO and we can use ME it is a wonderful deal.  I was hesitant using a new airline, but everything went very smooth.  We just took carry-on instead of checking luggage.  We keep checking and have seen some 9.99 fares too.  



lmshaggard said:


> We do both - depends on airfare from CVG, DAY, and LEX   We are so excited - 2 weeks and a day to go!  Also, glad to see some other NKYians showing up in the group   Along the same lines, how many of you have used Allegiant Air??


----------



## AirGoofy

mic_KY_mouses said:


> We flew Allegiant out of LEX earlier this month for a quick long weekend to BLT.  We got $12.50 each way fare!!!!  The three us us flew round-trip for $160 total.  Now that they fly into MCO and we can use ME it is a wonderful deal.  I was hesitant using a new airline, but everything went very smooth.  We just took carry-on instead of checking luggage.  We keep checking and have seen some 9.99 fares too.



Those are some great prices.  Allegiant flies much more often from Lexington than from Owensboro.  How much is long term parking in Lexington airport?


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

AirGoofy said:


> Those are some great prices.  Allegiant flies much more often from Lexington than from Owensboro.  How much is long term parking in Lexington airport?




Bluegrass Airports website says long term parking is $10/day.


----------



## AirGoofy

KYCruiseCrazy said:


> Bluegrass Airports website says long term parking is $10/day.



Thanks for the info.  I checked both locations and the flights won't work for us these trips unless we shorten/ add days.  I enjoy driving, but it does get tiring.  I think the worst part for us is going through Atlanta (I-75).  The only way around it I found was I-65 to Mobile and then over, but it adds 2 or 3 hours of drive time on the trip.  Anyone have a better travel journey?


----------



## gracelrm

We always drive from Bowling Green.  There are five of us and it just costs too much for us to fly.  We usually drive to Ocala, spend the night and then get up and drive the last little bit the next morning and are at WDW by 10:00 or 11:00 a.m.  This summer we can't leave until 6:00 p.m so our plan is to drive to south of Atlanta and then get up and leave by 7:00 or 7:30 a.m. and make it to WDW by mid-afternoon.  Hoping some day to have a cheap flight to Orlando out of BG.  They keep teasing us every few years saying one is in the works - but so far it hasn't happened.


----------



## AirGoofy

gracelrm said:


> We always drive from Bowling Green.  There are five of us and it just costs too much for us to fly.  We usually drive to Ocala, spend the night and then get up and drive the last little bit the next morning and are at WDW by 10:00 or 11:00 a.m.  This summer we can't leave until 6:00 p.m so our plan is to drive to south of Atlanta and then get up and leave by 7:00 or 7:30 a.m. and make it to WDW by mid-afternoon.  Hoping some day to have a cheap flight to Orlando out of BG.  They keep teasing us every few years saying one is in the works - but so far it hasn't happened.



We keep debating the hotel stop, but for now, we just drive straight through.  We leave after Mass on Saturday (6:00 PM), and arrive at WDW around 8:00 AM.  DW and children get the best sleep they can in the car, and I drive the largest part.  I am exhausted, but I can rest by the pool that 1st day and then I am usually good to go for the rest of the trip.


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

AirGoofy said:


> We keep debating the hotel stop, but for now, we just drive straight through.  We leave after Mass on Saturday (6:00 PM), and arrive at WDW around 8:00 AM.  DW and children get the best sleep they can in the car, and I drive the largest part.  I am exhausted, but I can rest by the pool that 1st day and then I am usually good to go for the rest of the trip.



drive all night while everyone sleeps There is nothing better then waking everyone up as the sun rises Tired but it's sooo worth it to see the others so happy in the morning after the long 13-14 hr drive.


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

AirGoofy said:


> Thanks for the info.  I checked both locations and the flights won't work for us these trips unless we shorten/ add days.  I enjoy driving, but it does get tiring.  I think the worst part for us is going through Atlanta (I-75).  The only way around it I found was I-65 to Mobile and then over, but it adds 2 or 3 hours of drive time on the trip.  Anyone have a better travel journey?




Being from Owensboro, you can leave town at 5pm and drive through Atlanta at midnight when traffic isn't that bad.  That's usually when we travel, you just have to time it right to miss the rush hours. 
We usually drive straight through on I-75.  If we stop it's near Macon, GA so theres only a few hours to drive the next day.  DW and I take turns and for our upcoming trip we will have one other adult to help out. It usually takes us 13-14 hours from Louisville.


----------



## lmshaggard

Thanks for the info on Allegiant.  I am glad to hear that you had a good experience recently.  I was thinking of using them for the same type trip - more adult only quick long weekend trips vs trips with our little guys when we have lots of extra stuff.  It looked like the extra stuff could get a bit expensive with them.  Was that for 2 tickets?  Thanks again!

PS - doing a serious happy dance as we are headed back in 6 days !!!!!!!


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

We also drive from Bowling Green.  We leave right after school (DH and I are both teachers) and drive as far as we can.  Then we stop for the night and get a fairly good night's sleep.  We arrive at WDW early afternoon and spend the first day at the resort, taking it easy.

I HATE to fly, but my DH keeps telling me about those $9.99 flights out of Owensboro.  I have to admit, it IS tempting!


----------



## mic_KY_mouses

lmshaggard said:


> Thanks for the info on Allegiant.  I am glad to hear that you had a good experience recently.  I was thinking of using them for the same type trip - more adult only quick long weekend trips vs trips with our little guys when we have lots of extra stuff.  It looked like the extra stuff could get a bit expensive with them.  Was that for 2 tickets?  Thanks again!
> 
> PS - doing a serious happy dance as we are headed back in 6 days !!!!!!!



Our round trip $160 total was for three!  DH, DS, and ME.  You have to keep checking and checking their rates because sometimes you only get one or two of the tickets at the deep discount and the remaining would be  higher.  We have learned to check daily when we are looking and keep playing with the reservation system.  Also, they automatically add seat assignment fees unless you click twice to opt out.    To answer a prior question posted about parking.  We paid $7 per day in the long term at LEX.


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

mic_KY_mouses said:


> Our round trip $160 total was for three!  DH, DS, and ME.  You have to keep checking and checking their rates because sometimes you only get one or two of the tickets at the deep discount and the remaining would be  higher.  We have learned to check daily when we are looking and keep playing with the reservation system.  Also, they automatically add seat assignment fees unless you click twice to opt out.    To answer a prior question posted about parking.  We paid $7 per day in the long term at LEX.



Hmmmmm drive to Lexington or Owensboro to fly to WDW even though we can pay SOOOO much more at SDF


----------



## AirGoofy

KYCruiseCrazy said:


> Being from Owensboro, you can leave town at 5pm and drive through Atlanta at midnight when traffic isn't that bad.



That's the route we usually go.  Downtown Atlanta is beautiful at night, and even moreso with no traffic.  T



mic_KY_mouses said:


> Our round trip $160 total was for three!  DH, DS, and ME.  You have to keep checking and checking their rates because sometimes you only get one or two of the tickets at the deep discount and the remaining would be  higher. We paid $7 per day in the long term at LEX.



Thanks for the info.  I need to watch it a bit closer, but I wish I could just get the rate and be done with it.  I like to plan the vacation, but once it is done, I don't want to keep going back and looking at it.  But, for plane tickets cheaper than gas (and a lot less driving hours) it is worth it.


----------



## MalouAB1

We're in Indianapolis (former Bowling Green)...Go Toppers!  Anyone members at BLT?


----------



## AirGoofy

MalouAB1 said:


> We're in Indianapolis (former Bowling Green)...Go Toppers!  Anyone members at BLT?



SSR owners.  We'll eventually get over to BLT.


----------



## Rivewin

From Paducah, Graduated from WKU, and currently a medical student at the University of Kentucky.

Glad to see so many from the state here! 

I'm getting married next May and will be honeymooning on a Disney Cruise and then 3 days at WDW. Trying to find a way to rent points to stay at AKV in a studio.


----------



## AirGoofy

Rivewin said:


> I'm getting married next May and will be honeymooning on a Disney Cruise and then 3 days at WDW. Trying to find a way to rent points to stay at AKV in a studio.



Congratulations.  DW and I honeymooned there (WDW, not AK) 10 years ago this September.  Have a great trip.  I'd offer you points to rent, but April is our Spring Break and probably won't have any left.  Good luck.


----------



## disfreaks41071

Chim Chiminy said:


> With some people we know, I have started just saying "we're going to Florida" when asked what our vacation plans are.
> Otherwise we get the "disney weirdos" comment and look.



I have to do the same thing now. Cause you know the minute they ask, they regret it. The eyes start rolling and they say, "should have known, DISNEY!"


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

Chim Chiminy said:


> With some people we know, I have started just saying "we're going to Florida" when asked what our vacation plans are.
> Otherwise we get the "disney weirdos" comment and look.



We get that from everyone still "They" just don't get it like we do


----------



## lmshaggard

Rivewin said:


> From Paducah, Graduated from WKU, and currently a medical student at the University of Kentucky.
> 
> Glad to see so many from the state here!
> 
> I'm getting married next May and will be honeymooning on a Disney Cruise and then 3 days at WDW. Trying to find a way to rent points to stay at AKV in a studio.



We might be able to help you - what dates are you looking for?  I grew up in CA, but my family is from Paducah   Send me a pm and I will check it out.


----------



## Ike&Jakesmom

We live in Henderson, 30 minutes from Owensboro!  Not a DVC owner yet, but I am hoping that our stay in December on rented points at AKV will convince the hubby to take the plunge!  I have been watching resale contracts and hoping to join the club soon!


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

Ike&Jakesmom said:


> We live in Henderson, 30 minutes from Owensboro!  Not a DVC owner yet, but I am hoping that our stay in December on rented points at AKV will convince the hubby to take the plunge!  I have been watching resale contracts and hoping to join the club soon!



Welcome!! You will love WDW during Christmas We have been there 3 times during the Christmas theme. Take some time to look at the resorts. And you "MUST" visit the Grand Floridian to see the ginger bread house


----------



## wulfekamp

Maysville Ky here. Great being from Ky


----------



## AirGoofy

We just returned from a week at WDW.  We surprised dds (8,5) with a summer vacation.  We had a great week at Kidani.  At the Welcome Home Wednesday, there was a guy from Louisville who won the Disney trivia game.


----------



## DisneyBill

Hey Goofy, was the Louisville winner a disboarder?


----------



## AirGoofy

DisneyBill said:


> Hey Goofy, was the Louisville winner a disboarder?



I thought about going up afterwards and asking him, but someone yelled "squirrel" and I was distracted.  

Actually, dd needed to go to the bathroom so I walked her over.  I realize the "free" cracker jack and hat aren't the best prizes, but my dds enjoy the game show atmosphere and it is a nice way to relax.  And, DW had her name drawn from the box this time and won a gift certificate to a clothing store in DTD.  We get dressed (golf shirt and dress shorts) and go to signature dining afterwards.


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

AirGoofy said:


> I thought about going up afterwards and asking him, but someone yelled "squirrel" and I was distracted.


----------



## GoofyGirl68

From Lexington here.  Looking forward to our 1st stay at BCV in July.  Will miss staying at our AKV "home" but plan to visit one day for lunch at Sanaa and a little time with the animals.


----------



## DisneyBill

GoofyGirl68 said:


> From Lexington here.  Looking forward to our 1st stay at BCV in July.  Will miss staying at our AKV "home" but plan to visit one day for lunch at Sanaa and a little time with the animals.



Gosh GoofyGirl, your first post. Welcome to the DIS!


----------



## AirGoofy

Storms last night and hot again today.   Hope everyone made it through and is keeping cool today.


----------



## lmshaggard

AirGoofy said:


> We just returned from a week at WDW.  We surprised dds (8,5) with a summer vacation.  We had a great week at Kidani.  At the Welcome Home Wednesday, there was a guy from Louisville who won the Disney trivia game.



How funny - we were there the same time as you at Kidani.  We got home on the 13th from the Kidani.  Hope you had a great trip and managed to stay cool!  It was our first stay at AK and we loved it!  What a great resort!


----------



## AirGoofy

lmshaggard said:


> How funny - we were there the same time as you at Kidani.  We got home on the 13th from the Kidani.  Hope you had a great trip and managed to stay cool!  It was our first stay at AK and we loved it!  What a great resort!



Yeah, we had a great time.  Did we run into you in the hallway or were you next door?  We were in 7350 and had a close walk to Jambo as well.  The only thing I did not like about Kidani was the bus transportation to theme parks or other resorts.  At least the other DVC resorts have boats or close to monorail.


----------



## lmshaggard

AirGoofy said:


> Yeah, we had a great time.  Did we run into you in the hallway or were you next door?  We were in 7350 and had a close walk to Jambo as well.  The only thing I did not like about Kidani was the bus transportation to theme parks or other resorts.  At least the other DVC resorts have boats or close to monorail.



We were in 7955 - didn't mind the walk to Jambo, but we are the type to walk from Epcot to HS and vice versa.  I thought I would mind the transportation (I was actually really worried about it!!) as BCV and BWV are my favorite due to being able to walk to Epcot and HS and monorail to MK, but it didn't bother us at all.  Their buses were much quicker than any of the other DVC in my opinion.  We did have a Standard view room, but had some animals  and we also had a perfect view of the MK fireworks!!!  Just happened to walk outside to see if we could see any animals before bed and the MK fireworks had just started - very cool especially with the Summer Nightastic show going off all around the park


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

It looks to be cooler in Fl then it will be this weekend in Louisville.


----------



## AirGoofy

lmshaggard said:


> We were in 7955 - didn't mind the walk to Jambo, but we are the type to walk from Epcot to HS and vice versa.  I thought I would mind the transportation (I was actually really worried about it!!) as BCV and BWV are my favorite due to being able to walk to Epcot and HS and monorail to MK, but it didn't bother us at all.  Their buses were much quicker than any of the other DVC in my opinion.  We did have a Standard view room, but had some animals  and we also had a perfect view of the MK fireworks!!!  Just happened to walk outside to see if we could see any animals before bed and the MK fireworks had just started - very cool especially with the Summer Nightastic show going off all around the park



You were way at the other end.  That's really cool about the fireworks.  I like being able to see them from the resort as well.  By oldest dd (8) got sick on the AK bus, so that probably magnified the problem.  I agree that we did not have a long wait at all, just like having the different options.  We haven't stayed at the Epcot resorts yet, but that is a plan for the future.


----------



## lmshaggard

AirGoofy said:


> You were way at the other end.  That's really cool about the fireworks.  I like being able to see them from the resort as well.  By oldest dd (8) got sick on the AK bus, so that probably magnified the problem.  I agree that we did not have a long wait at all, just like having the different options.  We haven't stayed at the Epcot resorts yet, but that is a plan for the future.



My little guy was sick too - I actually ended up taking him to the urgent care (and I am not that kind of a mom  )  He had what the dr said sounded like croup, but he wasn't sure   He ended up with a bit of a stomach bug though 2 days after that - hmmm, maybe something was going around?


----------



## AirGoofy

lmshaggard said:


> My little guy was sick too - I actually ended up taking him to the urgent care (and I am not that kind of a mom  )  He had what the dr said sounded like croup, but he wasn't sure   He ended up with a bit of a stomach bug though 2 days after that - hmmm, maybe something was going around?



Yes, I called the pediatrician when we returned and he said there was something going around.  But, does that mean there was something going around in FL?  She may have picked up a bug and took it with her.


----------



## goslingl

Hi!  We are from Louisville.  We have been DVC since 2007 and regret we did not do it sooner.


----------



## DisneyBill

goslingl said:


> Hi!  We are from Louisville.  We have been DVC since 2007 and regret we did not do it sooner.



Great to see another Louisvillian join the thread!


----------



## AirGoofy

goslingl said:


> Hi!  We are from Louisville.  We have been DVC since 2007 and regret we did not do it sooner.



Where do you own?


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

goslingl said:


> Hi!  We are from Louisville.  We have been DVC since 2007 and regret we did not do it sooner.



Welcome to the club!! We wish we would have joined back in 2004 when we heard about DVC for the first time. Too us only 6 years to join DVC.


----------



## goslingl

DisneyBill said:


> Great to see another Louisvillian join the thread!



Thanks!


----------



## goslingl

AirGoofy said:


> Where do you own?



AKL and BLT

We really love animal kingdom.  Bay lake is nice for the location but I love seeing the animals.


----------



## AirGoofy

goslingl said:


> AKL and BLT
> 
> We really love animal kingdom.  Bay lake is nice for the location but I love seeing the animals.



We just got back from AKL 2 weeks ago.  It was really nice.  We own at SSR and enjoy it, but are planning to visit all the other resorts before we do another addon.  I want to get over to BLT, but I think we are taking MIL next year, so I will need to save up some points to get over there.


----------



## AirGoofy

4 UK players taken in the top 18 in the NBA draft - 2 in the top 5 (Wall, Cousins).  Don't know if we should be mad at Calapari for not winning a championship with 4 NBA players?  But, time to re-tool and make a run next year.  Pitino needs to get out there and recruit to make it interesting.


----------



## goslingl

AirGoofy said:


> We just got back from AKL 2 weeks ago.  It was really nice.  We own at SSR and enjoy it, but are planning to visit all the other resorts before we do another addon.  I want to get over to BLT, but I think we are taking MIL next year, so I will need to save up some points to get over there.



We stayed at SSR in April and really liked it.  We have not stayed at BWV or BCV


----------



## goslingl

AirGoofy said:


> 4 UK players taken in the top 18 in the NBA draft - 2 in the top 5 (Wall, Cousins).  Don't know if we should be mad at Calapari for not winning a championship with 4 NBA players?  But, time to re-tool and make a run next year.  Pitino needs to get out there and recruit to make it interesting.



Kentucky Universities ROCK!!!


----------



## Da_Hoser

One Louisville Cardinal and BLT DVC owner here.  I bought BLT on the Thursday of my first ever visit to WDW.  I'm so happy about it.

Joe L.


----------



## goslingl

Da_Hoser said:


> One Louisville Cardinal and BLT DVC owner here.  I bought BLT on the Thursday of my first ever visit to WDW.  I'm so happy about it.
> 
> Joe L.



Congrats!  I wish we had bought into DVC the first time we went.  You are going to love it!!


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

goslingl said:


> Kentucky Universities ROCK!!!



Only U of L Rocks LOL Go Cards!!


----------



## goslingl

KYCruiseCrazy said:


> Only U of L Rocks LOL Go Cards!!



I meant all Ky School.  I am a cardinal fan myself.  That is where I went to college and both of my kids are there now.


----------



## ImagineerM

So how is everyone doing? I don't know about you guys, but I'm getting sick & tired of baking away in this heat. Owensboro needs some rain!!!!!

My wife and I just bought tickets on Allegiant Air out of Owensboro for our trip to WDW and our first DVC trip in July! Single digit Dancing here!! Hoping the flight goes well. 

Anyone else heading to wdw soon? 

Cheers,
Josh


----------



## AirGoofy

Da_Hoser said:


> One Louisville Cardinal and BLT DVC owner here.  I bought BLT on the Thursday of my first ever visit to WDW.  I'm so happy about it.



Congrats.  We went 5 times before we bought in, and wish we had done so earlier as well.  We fought the buses at All-Stars and Pop twice 4 times total before we stayed at the Carribean.  After that visit, we bought into DVC and knew it was worth it.  I like having SSR, because it is away from the parks and a boat ride or walk to DTD, so the years we don't do the parks, it is convenient.  But, we also want to own near the parks as well.  BLT is pretty darn close, but I keep reading reviews about early wear and tear and things not working right.  I want to buy there.  DW wants to buy at BWV.  But, we agreed tot stay in all of them first before making that decision.  So far, Vero Beach is my favorite, but I am worried about what the oil will do there.



ImagineerM said:


> So how is everyone doing? I don't know about you guys, but I'm getting sick & tired of baking away in this heat. Owensboro needs some rain!!!!!  My wife and I just bought tickets on Allegiant Air out of Owensboro for our trip to WDW and our first DVC trip in July! Single digit Dancing here!! Hoping the flight goes well. Anyone else heading to wdw soon?



How hot is it?  It is so hot . . .   We keep booking our trips to WDW first and our dates don't seem to mesh with Allegiant for flights.  Allegiant offers more flights out of Lexington than here in Owensboro, and we have considered that.  I have made that drive 9 times now from KY and while I enjoy driving, am ready to shorten the travel time.  Have a great trip!


----------



## KyCruisinSusan

ImagineerM said:


> So how is everyone doing? I don't know about you guys, but I'm getting sick & tired of baking away in this heat. Owensboro needs some rain!!!!!
> 
> My wife and I just bought tickets on Allegiant Air out of Owensboro for our trip to WDW and our first DVC trip in July! Single digit Dancing here!! Hoping the flight goes well.
> 
> Anyone else heading to wdw soon?
> 
> Cheers,
> Josh


 
Hey Josh, please let us know what you thing about Allegiant after you get home from your trip.  Driving to Lexington is a short trip for us, if we can match up our dates with their service, and we'd like to know what others who've flown them think about it.

We usually drive down but DH and I see future Star Wars weekends in our future and flying would make things much easier.


----------



## lmshaggard

KyCruisinSusan said:


> Hey Josh, please let us know what you thing about Allegiant after you get home from your trip.  Driving to Lexington is a short trip for us, if we can match up our dates with their service, and we'd like to know what others who've flown them think about it.
> 
> We usually drive down but DH and I see future Star Wars weekends in our future and flying would make things much easier.



I would love to know about Allegiant as well!  I did notice that Air Tran (we are in NKY and have driven to Dayton, OH and flown with them since CVG is so expensive - great airline!!) has had some great deals out of lexington, but only flies on certain days as well.  Have any of you used Air Tran yet?


----------



## ImagineerM

lmshaggard said:


> I would love to know about Allegiant as well!  I did notice that Air Tran (we are in NKY and have driven to Dayton, OH and flown with them since CVG is so expensive - great airline!!) has had some great deals out of lexington, but only flies on certain days as well.  Have any of you used Air Tran yet?



I haven't flown AirTran yet, but have tickets for a super top secret getaway in Oct. Flying out of Indianapolis for $160/person roundtrip! I'll make sure to report back on both Allegiant and AirTran. 

Btw...as a new DVC member, can I take a non-DVC member who is traveling with me to Welcome Home Wednesday?


----------



## goslingl

I am trying to talk DH into a short trip next weekend to WDW.    He just laughs.  You would think after 29 years of marriage he would know better.


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

goslingl said:


> I am trying to talk DH into a short trip next weekend to WDW.    He just laughs.  You would think after 29 years of marriage he would know better.


----------



## loveswdw

lmshaggard said:


> I would love to know about Allegiant as well!  I did notice that Air Tran (we are in NKY and have driven to Dayton, OH and flown with them since CVG is so expensive - great airline!!) has had some great deals out of lexington, but only flies on certain days as well.  Have any of you used Air Tran yet?



We used AirTran out of LEX on our Disney trip just a few weeks back. They were great! No problems...in and out on time. Flew down on Wed. evening (6/2) & back on a Sunday afternoon (6/13). 

We won't hesitate to use them again if the tix are a great price. We are about 1.5 hours from LEX and try to fly out of Lville when we can (Southwest). But SWA couldn't touch AT's price this past trip. We flew the 4 of us non-stop, RT for $695 total (including seat assignments & checking 2 bags & golf clubs each way).

Looking for a great fare for maybe October this year...not finding anything great yet. Missed SWA big fare sale this past week. Could've flown the 4 of us for less than $700 from Lville. But DH waited too late to give me the go ahead on the tix and the prices went up.   I told him you've gotta jump on 'em when you see them. 

We are considering driving down (rental car) but we've never done that and really don't want to...especially with a 2 year old & a 6 year old.


----------



## AirGoofy

ImagineerM said:


> I haven't flown AirTran yet, but have tickets for a super top secret getaway in Oct. Flying out of Indianapolis for $160/person roundtrip! I'll make sure to report back on both Allegiant and AirTran.
> 
> Btw...as a new DVC member, can I take a non-DVC member who is traveling with me to Welcome Home Wednesday?



I might try AirTran as well.  Yes, you can take a non DVC member with you, as long as you are a DVC member.  I'm not sure if they get to put their name in the drawing or not, but they are welcome in the event.


----------



## lmshaggard

AirGoofy said:


> I might try AirTran as well.  Yes, you can take a non DVC member with you, as long as you are a DVC member.  I'm not sure if they get to put their name in the drawing or not, but they are welcome in the event.



Air Tran is wonderful!, but they are limited on days - they are nonstop though and we have never had a delay or anything.  I was looking at December and right before Christmas and fares were still super cheap!!  Unfortunately, we fly back on thur the 23rd and they only do the 22nd or 24th.  It is a huge family trip and I don't want to cut it short and my dh is worried about flying home on the 24th - too close to Christmas   Maybe if we keep Air Tran busy, they will add extra days ?  They also only charge $15 for bags - woohoo!!


----------



## AirGoofy

Some cooler days in KY.  Hopefully, we'll have good weather for fireworks this weekend.  Anyone have any good plans?


----------



## ImagineerM

AirGoofy said:


> Some cooler days in KY.  Hopefully, we'll have good weather for fireworks this weekend.  Anyone have any good plans?



Thank goodness for cooler days. Unfortunately, I've been stuck at ky summer job (I'm a teacher by day and movie theatre projectionist by night...errr, summer). This Eclipse movie has kept me super busy for a few days. 

Saturday we are doing fireworks with the inlaws (blah!) and Sunday we are spending the day at my cousins house for BBQ, beer, & swimming. Thank goodness Disney is almost here. 

Hope you are all well!

Cheers,
Josh


----------



## AirGoofy

ImagineerM said:


> Thank goodness for cooler days. Unfortunately, I've been stuck at ky summer job (I'm a teacher by day and movie theatre projectionist by night...errr, summer). This Eclipse movie has kept me super busy for a few days.
> 
> Saturday we are doing fireworks with the inlaws (blah!) and Sunday we are spending the day at my cousins house for BBQ, beer, & swimming. Thank goodness Disney is almost here.



We're going to a big 4th of July party with relative in Indiana.  Lots of fireworks and beer - a great mix.  So, from your signature, you were a former WDW CM.  Every time I get back from Disney, I think about moving to FL.  DW keeps telling me that working in FL is not the same as vacationing there.  I bet you have some great stories!


----------



## KyCruisinSusan

Had intentions of going to a huge fireworks/tx hold em/cornhole party at a co-workers house in IN but instead I decided to work tomorrow and rake in the big bucks.  There aren't many days throughtout the year that I can earn $500 in a single day so I'm going to take advantage of it.  I'm sure I'll need earplugs to sleep tonight.


----------



## HollyH

Wow. Just found this thread. Had no idea there were so many KY DVCrs!  We live in Buckner with a LaGrange address! We have been VB owners since '99. I'm a former CM so our children were raised properly! We will be at OKW 7/11 with our now older children. DS now married in a house divided. He's U of L and my DIL is UK and they have a new baby girl who will only be 6 weeks when we go in a few days. Our DD is a sophomore at U of L. Amazing to come full circle and be bringing a grandchild to the World. 

Favorite line from my DS. He was in the U of L marching band performing at WDW after the Citrus Bowl one yr. When they were done performing and released into the parks his friends said "lets get a map". My DS said... "we don't need a map... where do you want to go?". Like I said, they were raised properly!

Special hello to my LaGrange neighbors. Great thread Susan!


----------



## AirGoofy

HollyH said:


> Wow. Just found this thread. Had no idea there were so many KY DVCrs!  We live in Buckner with a LaGrange address! We have been VB owners since '99. I'm a former CM so our children were raised properly! We will be at OKW 7/11 with our now older children. DS now married in a house divided. He's U of L and my DIL is UK and they have a new baby girl who will only be 6 weeks when we go in a few days. Our DD is a sophomore at U of L. Amazing to come full circle and be bringing a grandchild to the World.



Welcome.  We stayed at VB once and had an Ocean View room.  Watching and listening to the waves rolling in was wonderful.


----------



## AirGoofy

A great weekend of beer and fireworks.  Fortunately (for everyone), I was able to just watch and let those far sober than I set them off.  Hope everyone had a great and safe holiday weekend.


----------



## KyCruisinSusan

Welcome to the thread Holly, our Dis family is growing and growing. 

Goofy, glad to hear you had a safe 4th of July holiday and weren't to goofy to realize that matches and beer don't mix well. 

Looks like today is gonna be another scorcher in the 90's.  Keep cool everyone.

Is it December yet?


----------



## goslingl

HollyH said:


> Wow. Just found this thread. Had no idea there were so many KY DVCrs!  We live in Buckner with a LaGrange address! We have been VB owners since '99. I'm a former CM so our children were raised properly! We will be at OKW 7/11 with our now older children. DS now married in a house divided. He's U of L and my DIL is UK and they have a new baby girl who will only be 6 weeks when we go in a few days. Our DD is a sophomore at U of L. Amazing to come full circle and be bringing a grandchild to the World.
> 
> Favorite line from my DS. He was in the U of L marching band performing at WDW after the Citrus Bowl one yr. When they were done performing and released into the parks his friends said "lets get a map". My DS said... "we don't need a map... where do you want to go?". Like I said, they were raised properly!
> 
> Special hello to my LaGrange neighbors. Great thread Susan!



Welcome!  We too are emty nesters expecting our first granddaughter in Nov.  I can not wait to take her to WDW and on cruises.  I guess we will have to let her parents go with us for a little while anyway.  My kids were raised on Disney.  They were so spoiled with the DVC accomedations that when we went other places they would be disappointed.   We are cruising and goign to W & F in October.  It can not come fast enough.


----------



## goslingl

AirGoofy said:


> A great weekend of beer and fireworks.  Fortunately (for everyone), I was able to just watch and let those far sober than I set them off.  Hope everyone had a great and safe holiday weekend.



 glad you are safe!


----------



## AirGoofy

KyCruisinSusan said:


> Goofy, glad to hear you had a safe 4th of July holiday and weren't to goofy to realize that matches and beer don't mix well.





goslingl said:


> glad you are safe!



Thank for the well wishes.  



goslingl said:


> They were so spoiled with the DVC that when we went other places they would be disappointed.   We are cruising and goign to W & F in October.  It can not come fast enough.



We have another trip planned in October, but have a long time before grandchildren (dds 8,6).  We did a cash stay at a exchange resort in Gatlinburg and ended up with a 2 bedroom.  We had fun at the pool, aquarium, space needle, etc., and when we asked children favorite part of vacation, they both answered the hotel room.    They are spoiled too.  We own at SSR and currently have enough points for 2 studio stays per year.  I would like to add BLT points, so that we could do two 1-bdr stays per year.


----------



## disneychick0412

my3squeals said:


> Can I join in?
> I am in Madisonville not too far from Owensboro!!!! Although we don't own DVC _yet_, its definitely on the list for us one day! We love to travel to WDW and even stay on points. Love me some AKL!



I'm so excited to find another DIS'er from Madisonville!!! And like you, we are not DVC members yet, but I'm spending lots of time on the DVC threads, in anticipation of purchasing in the future!!
The expert DVC'ers are going to be tired of replying to my questions!! 
(I hope not)

The only DVC resort we have stayed at was SSR (free upgrade) and we loved it! Such a beautiful resort!


----------



## goslingl

disneychick0412 said:


> I'm so excited to find another DIS'er from Madisonville!!! And like you, we are not DVC members yet, but I'm spending lots of time on the DVC threads, in anticipation of purchasing in the future!!
> The expert DVC'ers are going to be tired of replying to my questions!!
> (I hope not)
> 
> The only DVC resort we have stayed at was SSR (free upgrade) and we loved it! Such a beautiful resort!



You should do it.  We own at AKL and BLT and regreted that we did not do it sooner.  We are empty nesters and are looking forward to taking grandchildren.  We are expecting our first Granddaughter in November.   I can not wait to buy her first princess dress in Oct when we are there. 

Our kids have both asked how many points they get to use and we laugh hysterically at the thought that they think we are going to share our points.


----------



## disneychick0412

goslingl said:


> You should do it.  We own at AKL and BLT and regreted that we did not do it sooner.  We are empty nesters and are looking forward to taking grandchildren.  We are expecting our first Granddaughter in November.   I can not wait to buy her first princess dress in Oct when we are there.
> 
> Our kids have both asked how many points they get to use and we laugh hysterically at the thought that they think we are going to share our points.



Congrats on your first grandbaby!! That is wonderful news!! 

I would like to buy into DVC, but don't know that I want to sign up for those annual dues for the next few decades. We just can't decide!


----------



## my3squeals

disneychick0412 said:


> I'm so excited to find another DIS'er from Madisonville!!! And like you, we are not DVC members yet, but I'm spending lots of time on the DVC threads, in anticipation of purchasing in the future!!
> The expert DVC'ers are going to be tired of replying to my questions!!
> (I hope not)
> 
> The only DVC resort we have stayed at was SSR (free upgrade) and we loved it! Such a beautiful resort!



 hello!!!  Well if you buy in before we do, and ever need to rent out those points give me a shout! 
I see you are going to CBR in a few months we are too!!!!  We leave Sept 4th.  Can't wait!


----------



## goslingl

disneychick0412 said:


> Congrats on your first grandbaby!! That is wonderful news!!
> 
> I would like to buy into DVC, but don't know that I want to sign up for those annual dues for the next few decades. We just can't decide!



It is deeded property so we recieve a statement each year for our tax portion for our taxes.


----------



## disneychick0412

my3squeals said:


> hello!!!  Well if you buy in before we do, and ever need to rent out those points give me a shout!
> I see you are going to CBR in a few months we are too!!!!  We leave Sept 4th.  Can't wait!



I have always wanted to stay at Cbr for some reason, (I like the theming) and got a 35% off bounceback code, so we are doing it (other than the free upgrade SSR stay, we have only stayed value). We leave November 12th! It can't come soon enough!! We love the cool down there in November.


----------



## AirGoofy

disneychick0412 said:


> I have always wanted to stay at Cbr for some reason, (I like the theming) and got a 35% off bounceback code, so we are doing it (other than the free upgrade SSR stay, we have only stayed value). We leave November 12th! It can't come soon enough!! We love the cool down there in November.



After we stayed at CBR with a code, we bought into DVC.  It was so nice staying at the Moderate resort.  We stayed at Port Royale, and had east access to both the main pool and splash area, as well as the private pool.  That's when we first realized we could stay and enjoy the resort as well, not just the theme parks.  My favorite part - no more bus lines from the value resorts.  Have a great trip.


----------



## gracelrm

Our kids have both asked how many points they get to use and we laugh hysterically at the thought that they think we are going to share our points.  [/QUOTE]


My oldest (DD17) asked one time what we would do with our points after they all leave home and don't take family vacations anymore.  DH & I just laughed and laughed.  She seemed amazed that we said when we retire, we'd be able to go more often.


----------



## ImagineerM

Hey everyone! We are back home after an awesome 9 day trip to WDW. Suffering from PDD (post dosney depression!) and working on planning our next trip already! Haha. 

For those wondering, our flight on Allegiant was fine. The flight out of owensboro was delayed almost 2 hours to do weather in North Carolina (apparently flight goes from NC to Sanford to Owensboro). Onl complaint is poor communcation at the airport. We were all stuck in a little room with no bathrooms waiting on the plane & were never told anything more than "flights been a little delayed..it'll be here soon." 

I'm gonna start a trip report this week if anyone wants to read it. Hope all is well. 

Cheers,
Josh


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

To all DISer's in the Bowling Green and Hopkinsville area, I hope the weather doesn't bother anyone!!


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

ImagineerM said:


> Hey everyone! We are back home after an awesome 9 day trip to WDW. Suffering from PDD (post dosney depression!) and working on planning our next trip already! Haha.
> 
> For those wondering, our flight on Allegiant was fine. The flight out of owensboro was delayed almost 2 hours to do weather in North Carolina (apparently flight goes from NC to Sanford to Owensboro). Onl complaint is poor communcation at the airport. We were all stuck in a little room with no bathrooms waiting on the plane & were never told anything more than "flights been a little delayed..it'll be here soon."
> 
> I'm gonna start a trip report this week if anyone wants to read it. Hope all is well.
> 
> Cheers,
> Josh



Let us know when you start your TR. I'd love to read and learn about WDW in July!!


----------



## AirGoofy

More bad weather today.  The bad stuff just blew over, but we are still in the watch.  63 MPH wind gust in Rockport, IN - real close to Owensboro.  We only had 45 MPH winds here.


----------



## leamom2princesses

Hi everyone! 

Another Bowling Green Kentuckian here!  I can't believe I've missed this thread until now.  We just joined DVC in May at AKV-Kidani.   I have to echo PP's and say we also wish we would have joined sooner.  We stayed at AKV-Kidani in May and just got back Thursday from SSR.  We love the DVC resorts!  Already considering an add-on...

BTW...hoping the storms that came through tonight are bringing some cooler weather with them.


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

leamom2princesses said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Another Bowling Green Kentuckian here!  I can't believe I've missed this thread until now.  We just joined DVC in May at AKV-Kidani.   I have to echo PP's and say we also wish we would have joined sooner.  We stayed at AKV-Kidani in May and just got back Thursday from SSR.  We love the DVC resorts!  Already considering an add-on...
> 
> BTW...hoping the storms that came through tonight are bringing some cooler weather with them.



In July

It was 92 before the storms started and now it's 73.


----------



## leamom2princesses

KYCruiseCrazy said:


> In July
> 
> It was 92 before the storms started and now it's 73.



A girl can hope right?  Yep, 74 here at the moment...91 tomorrow though.


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

here is what I caught on camera.

*Big thunderhead south of Mt Washington*





*Amazing rainbow after the storms had passed*





*And what better what to end a day*


----------



## goslingl

KYCruiseCrazy said:


> here is what I caught on camera.
> 
> *Big thunderhead south of Mt Washington*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Amazing rainbow after the storms had passed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And what better what to end a day*



i worked Homarama last night and the rainbows were amazing!  Anyone who goes to Homaramra please vote for house #5(Mike Oney Builders).  My brother built the house.  It is the most energy efficent house in KY.


----------



## AirGoofy

KYCruiseCrazy said:


> here is what I caught on camera.



Great pictures.  Nice to have some company on the DisDad's thread.  I keep subscribed to about 5 threads, but occasionally wander out in other areas.


----------



## SEC

Does your brother build in the Versailles area?  What energy efficient construction methods dies he use?


----------



## goslingl

SEC said:


> Does your brother build in the Versailles area?  What energy efficient construction methods dies he use?



I am not sure but you can contact him at 502-396-5166 and ask.  He is also a Disney nut.  Just tell him you are a dis friend of his sister's.


----------



## KyCruisinSusan

goslingl said:


> I am not sure but you can contact him at 502-396-5166 and ask. He is also a Disney nut. Just tell him you are a dis friend of his sister's.


 

Sweet deal.  Why do they insist on holding Home a Rama during the hottest part of the summer? Wouldn't sometime in Sept or Oct be a  more inticing time to wander in and out of very expensive, gorgeous, jaw dropping houses?


----------



## goslingl

KyCruisinSusan said:


> Sweet deal.  Why do they insist on holding Home a Rama during the hottest part of the summer? Wouldn't sometime in Sept or Oct be a  more inticing time to wander in and out of very expensive, gorgeous, jaw dropping houses?



I agree and 2 weeks is too long.    I am working again tonight for him.  All of the houses are beautiful.  The decor this year is more on the modern side.


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

HollyH said:


> Wow. Just found this thread. Had no idea there were so many KY DVCrs!  We live in Buckner with a LaGrange address! We have been VB owners since '99. I'm a former CM so our children were raised properly! We will be at OKW 7/11 with our now older children. DS now married in a house divided. He's U of L and my DIL is UK and they have a new baby girl who will only be 6 weeks when we go in a few days. Our DD is a sophomore at U of L. Amazing to come full circle and be bringing a grandchild to the World.
> 
> Favorite line from my DS. He was in the U of L marching band performing at WDW after the Citrus Bowl one yr. When they were done performing and released into the parks his friends said "lets get a map". My DS said... "we don't need a map... where do you want to go?". Like I said, they were raised properly!
> 
> Special hello to my LaGrange neighbors. Great thread Susan!



*Why is it that everyone thinks that my DW started this thread? I did. The man of the house LOL

Built in GPS or been there many times?* It's always wonderful to hear people can get around without maps.



ImagineerM said:


> Hey everyone! We are back home after an awesome 9 day trip to WDW. Suffering from PDD (post dosney depression!) and working on planning our next trip already! Haha.
> 
> For those wondering, our flight on Allegiant was fine. The flight out of owensboro was delayed almost 2 hours to do weather in North Carolina (apparently flight goes from NC to Sanford to Owensboro). Onl complaint is poor communcation at the airport. We were all stuck in a little room with no bathrooms waiting on the plane & were never told anything more than "flights been a little delayed..it'll be here soon."
> 
> I'm gonna start a trip report this week if anyone wants to read it. Hope all is well.
> 
> Cheers,
> Josh



*Looking at a possible trip to WDW for star wars weekend 2011. Looks to be half the price to fly from Lexington as it is from the Ville. Are people flying from Louisville having to pay for the UPS part of the airport?*



goslingl said:


> I agree and 2 weeks is too long.    I am working again tonight for him.  All of the houses are beautiful.  The decor this year is more on the modern side.



*2 weeks is perfect. Just not in July or August. Why not have it like Susan said in late Sept or early Oct.*

I just love this HEAT wave here in KY. over 35 days so far for 90+ deg days. could get near a record. It's just getting us ready for the 2012 trip to WDW


----------



## goslingl

KYCruiseCrazy said:


>


----------



## AirGoofy

People complain about the Florida heat - KY gets to add humidity to it.


----------



## loveswdw

AirGoofy said:


> People complain about the Florida heat - KY gets to add humidity to it.



My cousin lives in Lakeland, FL and she said it _has_ been cooler there than up here.


----------



## AirGoofy

Staying in Louisville this week for work.  The news was discussing Governor's Cup (never hear about UL in Owensboro).  So, who you got in the game?  Cards or Cats?  Will Charlie Strong's debut make a difference?  Will the new young Cats perform like last year?


----------



## GoofyGirl68

loveswdw said:


> My cousin lives in Lakeland, FL and she said it _has_ been cooler there than up here.



We just returned from a week in WDW last week.  People kept asking us why we were going to FL in July.  We were more comfortable there than here.  Of course, we headed to the pool or the room for the afternoons.  Here at home, I've been drenched while DH and I take our daily walks.  Didn't have that problem in WDW.


----------



## goslingl

AirGoofy said:


> Staying in Louisville this week for work.  The news was discussing Governor's Cup (never hear about UL in Owensboro).  So, who you got in the game?  Cards or Cats?  Will Charlie Strong's debut make a difference?  Will the new young Cats perform like last year?



I am a cards fans because that is where I graduated from but the best part of the game is the tailgating before.    The game is secondary.


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

AirGoofy said:


> Staying in Louisville this week for work.  The news was discussing Governor's Cup (never hear about UL in Owensboro).  So, who you got in the game?  Cards or Cats?  Will Charlie Strong's debut make a difference?  Will the new young Cats perform like last year?



Birds rule!!! Cats drool Just because the cats have beaten the cards in football since coach Krapthorp is the ONLY reason of cats wins. It's time for the cats to remember who rules football in KY.


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

Anyone headed to Bengals training camp this year? This could be the best team Cincinnati has had and look at the Red legs!!

Why didn't the UK basketball team make it to the final 4 last year? I believe that there were 5 first round draft picks!! All starters too.

Look out kitty's, The BIRD is back!!!


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

Almost forgot, How many out there in the great Bluegrass state's enjoy the  cooler weather today. Well more like less humid!!


----------



## AirGoofy

People talked bad about Petrino with the Falcons, but he was great for UL's program and bringing an Orange Bowl championship to KY.  Too bad the momentum could not be maintained.  

I enjoyed the cooler weather, but wow, the rain made my grass grow.  Only 6 days between cutting, and it looks like I need to bail the front yard.


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

AirGoofy said:


> I enjoyed the cooler weather, but wow, the rain made my grass grow.  Only 6 days between cutting, and it looks like I need to bail the front yard.


 Know the feeling. I woke up this morning to HEAVY rain. Is anyone headed to the football training camps? Bengals, Titans or Colts?


----------



## AirGoofy

KYCruiseCrazy said:


> Know the feeling. I woke up this morning to HEAVY rain. Is anyone headed to the football training camps? Bengals, Titans or Colts?



Are the Bengals still doing their camp in Georgetown?  Are the Titans and Colts camps in KY?


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

AirGoofy said:


> Are the Bengals still doing their camp in Georgetown?  Are the Titans and Colts camps in KY?




Yes for the Bengals. No for the other 2. I know from the Bowling Green it's a much shorter drive to Nashville and from parts of western Ky its a shorter drive to Terra Haute where the Colts are.


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

WooHoo. Kentucky Speedway is getting a cup race July 2011. Burton Smith is having a news conference on Aug 10th at the speedway


----------



## AirGoofy

KYCruiseCrazy said:


> I know from the Bowling Green it's a much shorter drive to Nashville and from parts of western Ky its a shorter drive to Terra Haute where the Colts are.



Nashville is about 2 hours away for me and Terra Haute is about 3 hours.  



KYCruiseCrazy said:


> WooHoo. Kentucky Speedway is getting a cup race July 2011. Burton Smith is having a news conference on Aug 10th at the speedway



I assume you mean the one in Sparta.  That is a nice track up there.  I went to Motor Speedway in Louisville - not quite the same thing.


----------



## KyCruisinSusan

I've been to all 3 Kentucky Race Car tracks.  Do any of you KY DVC's remember the original Louisville Motor Speedway at the fairgrounds? 

My dad owned a chevron station and sponsored a car that ran there.  My parents used to drag me (6yr old) to the track.  I didn't care for the races but I loved the orange crush.   And I did get to meet Cal Yarbourgh and Richard Petty once

I cried when they closed the Louisville Motor Speedway over on Outer Loop.  I only got to go there once or twice

The Kentucky Motor Speedway is a nice track.  We've only been to one Nationwide race there but you can bet, when Cup shows up, I'll be scraping up pennies and recycling cans to grab up 2 season passes every year they're here


----------



## AirGoofy

KyCruisinSusan said:


> I loved the orange crush.   And I did get to meet Cal Yarbourgh and Richard Petty once
> 
> I cried when they closed the Louisville Motor Speedway over on Outer Loop.



I don't remember the one at the Fairgrounds, but that was really cool about meeting those two legends of racing.  Being from Owensboro, home to the Waltrips, Greens, and Mayfield (not quite so great on that last one), but I don't see them much at the local Walmart.  I think I remember the one on Outer Loop, watching them run Figure 8s and all sorts of thing.  

Watching Shaq vs. now, and Shaq is competing against Dale, Jr.


----------



## loveswdw

KyCruisinSusan said:


> I cried when they closed the Louisville Motor Speedway over on Outer Loop.  I only got to go there once or twice



Now there's a blast from the past! I'd forgotten about Lville Motor Speedway. I never went to a race there but they used to have concerts there during the summer. Saw John Anderson there, Lynyrd Skynyrd there, and a newcomer called Billy Ray Cyrus back in the day!!


----------



## KyCruisinSusan

loveswdw said:


> Now there's a blast from the past! I'd forgotten about Lville Motor Speedway. I never went to a race there but they used to have concerts there during the summer. Saw John Anderson there, Lynyrd Skynyrd there, and a newcomer called Billy Ray Cyrus back in the day!!


 
I got to see Brooks & Dunn at a free concert there too


----------



## AirGoofy

loveswdw said:


> Now there's a blast from the past! ...a newcomer called Billy Ray Cyrus back in the day!!



There's a headliner reunion tour ... Destiny Hope, er umm, Hannah Montana, er umm Miley Cyrus returns to perform all her hits, with the achy breaky mullet as the opening act.


----------



## KyCruisinSusan

AirGoofy said:


> There's a headliner reunion tour ... Destiny Hope, er umm, Hannah Montana, er umm Miley Cyrus returns to perform all her hits, with the achy breaky mullet as the opening act.


 

I think I'll pass.


----------



## AirGoofy

A much cooler day today.  Anyone have any Disney trips planned?   We have an October trip planned and just can't wait to go back.  I'll just have to keep reading the Dis to get my fix.


----------



## loveswdw

AirGoofy said:


> Anyone have any Disney trips planned?   We have an October trip planned and just can't wait to go back.  I'll just have to keep reading the Dis to get my fix.



Well, we have a Disney trip to plan but not to WDW. We decided to use the Disney Visa discount they recently issued for HHI and VB. We are going to HHI for fall break. We've not been to either place so it was a hard decision. Went with HHI as its not Florida. We also could get a 1BR with the discount there but no 1BRs were available at VB in the same time frame for the discount. We are looking forward to trying out HHI.


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

AirGoofy said:


> A much cooler day today.  Anyone have any Disney trips planned?   We have an October trip planned and just can't wait to go back.  I'll just have to keep reading the Dis to get my fix.



Planning an Dec trip without kids!!



loveswdw said:


> Well, we have a Disney trip to plan but not to WDW. We decided to use the Disney Visa discount they recently issued for HHI and VB. We are going to HHI for fall break. We've not been to either place so it was a hard decision. Went with HHI as its not Florida. We also could get a 1BR with the discount there but no 1BRs were available at VB in the same time frame for the discount. We are looking forward to trying out HHI.



Please have fun. 

How about this Ky weather It's a balmy  90 Degs at 10:15 pm in Louisville (heat index 97)
At WDW it's 81 and a BREEZE


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

7:40 am and it's already 79 degs. It's going to be a another HOT and HUMID day. Temps near 100 today


----------



## goslingl

AirGoofy said:


> A much cooler day today.  Anyone have any Disney trips planned?   We have an October trip planned and just can't wait to go back.  I'll just have to keep reading the Dis to get my fix.



Hi Peeps!  We are going on a Disney cruise in Oct an dthen to the wine and food at Epcot.  Meeting some friends for both.  Should be a great time.  If you have not done a Disney cruise you are really missing somethign great!


----------



## my3squeals

AirGoofy said:


> A much cooler day today.  Anyone have any Disney trips planned?   We have an October trip planned and just can't wait to go back.  I'll just have to keep reading the Dis to get my fix.



We do!!!! We do!!!!!!

Can't wait.  It has been Jan 2008 since we were there and that is waaaaayyyy to long!  I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas.


----------



## goslingl

my3squeals said:


> We do!!!! We do!!!!!!
> 
> Can't wait.  It has been Jan 2008 since we were there and that is waaaaayyyy to long!  I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas.



I agree!  I am counting down the days!


----------



## AirGoofy

We're going to Wilderness Lodge for the 1st time and really look forward to it.  We have all our meals planned - Plaza, CRT (dinner), Hoop de do Review, Spirit of Aloha Dinner, Whispering Canyon Cafe, Artist Pointe.  They are all first time places for us as well.  60 more days to go ...

I am going to try to get Beach Club or Boardwalk for Spring Break 2011.  We have never been to either, and hope we have some luck there.  We have been to Vero Beach - it is great - but not yet to HHI.  Also, not been on DCL.  It looks great as well.


----------



## loveswdw

AirGoofy said:


> We have all our meals planned - Plaza, CRT (dinner), Hoop de do Review, Spirit of Aloha Dinner, Whispering Canyon Cafe, Artist Pointe.  They are all first time places for us as well.



We LOVE Artist Pointe! And Whispering Canyon is SO MUCH FUN!! Enjoy!!


----------



## goslingl

AirGoofy said:


> We're going to Wilderness Lodge for the 1st time and really look forward to it.  We have all our meals planned - Plaza, CRT (dinner), Hoop de do Review, Spirit of Aloha Dinner, Whispering Canyon Cafe, Artist Pointe.  They are all first time places for us as well.  60 more days to go ...
> 
> I am going to try to get Beach Club or Boardwalk for Spring Break 2011.  We have never been to either, and hope we have some luck there.  We have been to Vero Beach - it is great - but not yet to HHI.  Also, not been on DCL.  It looks great as well.



You need to do a cruise.  IT si wonderful.  We are doing one in Oct and it will be our 6th.  We are doing the Alaska cruise next August.  The only way DH gets me off the boat is to have booked another cruise.


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

goslingl said:


> Hi Peeps!  We are going on a Disney cruise in Oct an dthen to the wine and food at Epcot.  Meeting some friends for both.  Should be a great time.  If you have not done a Disney cruise you are really missing somethign great!




The Disney Magic and Wonder are both AMAZING ships!! Been on both and still enjoy the deck party on the Wonder more then the Magic. (I had more "fun" on the Magic though)

Now that we are DVC member's, we truly enjoy planning trips. We have planned about 5 different types of trips and these are all planned as if we going during a certain time of the year.(July-Sept) (Nov-Jan)

Anyone getting any of the heavy cooling rain today?


----------



## AirGoofy

goslingl said:


> You need to do a cruise.  IT si wonderful.  We are doing one in Oct and it will be our 6th.  We are doing the Alaska cruise next August.  The only way DH gets me off the boat is to have booked another cruise.



Did you all do a Disney Cruise?  Did you use points?  Am I reading the chart right where you have to add in points for extra people?


----------



## goslingl

AirGoofy said:


> Did you all do a Disney Cruise?  Did you use points?  Am I reading the chart right where you have to add in points for extra people?



It is better to use points for the first two and pay cash for the rest.  The third and fourth person is much cheaper and not worth using points.  We are using points for this cruise and the Alaskian cruise next August. Our kids keep asking how many points they get to use and we just laugh!  They are ours and we are very protective of our points.


----------



## AirGoofy

goslingl said:


> It is better to use points for the first two and pay cash for the rest.  The third and fourth person is much cheaper and not worth using points.  We are using points for this cruise and the Alaskian cruise next August. Our kids keep asking how many points they get to use and we just laugh!  They are ours and we are very protective of our points.



Where it says 3rd/4th passenger "67" points, would that be 67 points for 2 children or 134 points for two children?  Our children are still young (8,6)  and we have not explained the points system yet, although they probably could figure it out.  We have 220 points now - just bought 75 at BLT - and I have been running point scenarios on where to stay.  We like going twice a year - Fall and Spring Break - however, did a short trip this summer.  I would like to try Christmas break, but DW says children have to be older.


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

Can't wait. The first weekend's weather looks to be calling for the possibility of highs in the mid 80's and low humidity. I'm not holding my breath.

State fair to me means HOT AND HUMID

Is anyone planning on making the trip this year?


----------



## goslingl

AirGoofy said:


> Where it says 3rd/4th passenger "67" points, would that be 67 points for 2 children or 134 points for two children?  Our children are still young (8,6)  and we have not explained the points system yet, although they probably could figure it out.  We have 220 points now - just bought 75 at BLT - and I have been running point scenarios on where to stay.  We like going twice a year - Fall and Spring Break - however, did a short trip this summer.  I would like to try Christmas break, but DW says children have to be older.



It would be 67 points per child.  We were there this past christmas and it was so crowded that they closed Magic Kingdom  around 11:00 all but one day we were there.  We did not haev kids so we were fine.  We went mainly to see the decorations.


----------



## goslingl

KYCruiseCrazy said:


> Can't wait. The first weekend's weather looks to be calling for the possibility of highs in the mid 80's and low humidity. I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> State fair to me means HOT AND HUMID
> 
> Is anyone planning on making the trip this year?



We have nto been to the Fair since DD danced and that would be about 10 years.  My parents go the first day every year.


----------



## AirGoofy

KYCruiseCrazy said:


> Is anyone planning on making the trip this year?



I'll pass, although am looking forward to 1st NASCAR Cup race next year.  BTW, I like the changes in the thread name.  



goslingl said:


> It would be 67 points per child.  We were there this past christmas and it was so crowded that they closed Magic Kingdom  around 11:00 all but one day we were there.  We did not haev kids so we were fine.  We went mainly to see the decorations.



Ouch for the cruise points.  Carnival cruises are so much cheaper.  Is the Disney Cruise that much better?  As for Christmas closures, that is scary too.  I want to do the MVMCP, as I really enjoy the MNSSHP.  But, if it is that crowded, not sure how fun it will be?  I think we'll try it one of these years, but probably not anytime soon.


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

AirGoofy said:


> I'll pass, although am looking forward to 1st NASCAR Cup race next year.  BTW, I like the changes in the thread name.
> Can't wait for this race too. And it's a night race too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch for the cruise points.  Carnival cruises are so much cheaper.  Is the Disney Cruise that much better?  As for Christmas closures, that is scary too.  I want to do the MVMCP, as I really enjoy the MNSSHP.  But, if it is that crowded, not sure how fun it will be?  I think we'll try it one of these years, but probably not anytime soon.



The 2 party's are wonderful. Just not too sure if they are worth $60+

And thanks for the thread name update.


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

Now for the state fair, they are now calling for  HOT and HUMID weather for the fair. Why is it that once the state fair happens that it always gets hot and humid. for the part 10 years it's been that way.


----------



## AirGoofy

I saw in the MouseSavers newsletter where DCL was $399 a person this fall season for the 4 night bahama cruise.  I think Carnival's still a bit cheaper,  but that's not a bad price.  We already have our trip to WL planned, otherwise, may have considered the cruise.


----------



## my3squeals

Have any of you flown out of O'boro on Allegiant?  We just caught the $19 fare sale which was good for our dates in 3 weeks.  We were originally going to drive because the cheapest airfare for 5 of us was still around $1200.  When I caught Allegiant's deal, even with all of their fees and the fact we would need a rental car, RT tix and rental car for the week are a little over $600!!!!!! I am pumped it's like icing on the cake for a week at Disney!


----------



## tlcoke

Hi everyone! 
I am a new DVC owner...since April.  Going for my first stay in less than 3 weeks split between BLT & OKW.

I live in Clarksville, IN but work at UofL.  Go Cards.

Not planning on going to the State Fair as of right now.


----------



## AirGoofy

my3squeals said:


> Have any of you flown out of O'boro on Allegiant?  We just caught the $19 fare sale which was good for our dates in 3 weeks.  We were originally going to drive because the cheapest airfare for 5 of us was still around $1200.



Wow!  That's a great price.  With our children in school, we like October and April (Fall and Spring Break), and never seem to find that great deal during those times.  You got a great price.  Let us know how the flight works.  Are you able to do ME to Disney?  Or, are they landing at the other airport?



tlcoke said:


> Hi everyone!   I am a new DVC owner...since April.  Going for my first stay in less than 3 weeks split between BLT & OKW.  I live in Clarksville, IN but work at UofL.  Go Cards.



Welcome.  I think Clarksville is really just a suburb of Louisville, so that counts for me.  What do you do at UL?  Faculty?  Staff?  What Dept?  Did you buy into BLT?   Have a great trip.  We really enjoyed OKW.


----------



## tlcoke

AirGoofy said:


> Welcome.  I think Clarksville is really just a suburb of Louisville, so that counts for me.  What do you do at UL?  Faculty?  Staff?  What Dept?  Did you buy into BLT?   Have a great trip.  We really enjoyed OKW.



I bought into OKW.  

I am a Staff member, working in the University Printing Operation.  I print all the University Junk Mail.


----------



## my3squeals

AirGoofy said:


> Wow!  That's a great price.  With our children in school, we like October and April (Fall and Spring Break), and never seem to find that great deal during those times.  You got a great price.  Let us know how the flight works.  Are you able to do ME to Disney?  Or, are they landing at the other airport?
> 
> 
> 
> .



YOu fly into Sanford which is about 20 minutes northeast of Orlando so no Magical Express but , Allegiant partners with one of the rental car companies so you get their corporate rate if you book thru them.  We got a sm size SUV, Ford Escape I think for $225 for the week.


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

tlcoke said:


> Hi everyone!
> I am a new DVC owner...since April.  Going for my first stay in less than 3 weeks split between BLT & OKW.
> 
> I live in Clarksville, IN but work at UofL.  Go Cards.
> 
> Not planning on going to the State Fair as of right now.



Welcome to the Bluegrass DVC!! Enjoy your trip. Hope to here a TR when you get back.


----------



## kymickeyfan717

KYCruiseCrazy said:


> Can't wait. The first weekend's weather looks to be calling for the possibility of highs in the mid 80's and low humidity. I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> State fair to me means HOT AND HUMID
> 
> Is anyone planning on making the trip this year?


 
I'm going to the State Fair twice - mainly for the concerts.  Going this Saturday to see Tim McGraw & Montgomery Gentry.   Then the last day of fair to see Rascal Flatts.


----------



## goslingl

AirGoofy said:


> I'll pass, although am looking forward to 1st NASCAR Cup race next year.  BTW, I like the changes in the thread name.
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch for the cruise points.  Carnival cruises are so much cheaper.  Is the Disney Cruise that much better?  As for Christmas closures, that is scary too.  I want to do the MVMCP, as I really enjoy the MNSSHP.  But, if it is that crowded, not sure how fun it will be?  I think we'll try it one of these years, but probably not anytime soon.



We perfer the Disney Cruise and think it is worth the difference.  One thing is they do not nickle and dime you like many other lines.


----------



## goslingl

my3squeals said:


> Have any of you flown out of O'boro on Allegiant?  We just caught the $19 fare sale which was good for our dates in 3 weeks.  We were originally going to drive because the cheapest airfare for 5 of us was still around $1200.  When I caught Allegiant's deal, even with all of their fees and the fact we would need a rental car, RT tix and rental car for the week are a little over $600!!!!!! I am pumped it's like icing on the cake for a week at Disney!



Congrats on the deal!!!


----------



## goslingl

tlcoke said:


> Hi everyone!
> I am a new DVC owner...since April.  Going for my first stay in less than 3 weeks split between BLT & OKW.
> 
> I live in Clarksville, IN but work at UofL.  Go Cards.
> 
> Not planning on going to the State Fair as of right now.



Welcome!  You will like both resorts.  They are very different but nice.  I have one child at Uof L and one at IUS.  My heart will always be for the Cards!!!


----------



## goslingl

tlcoke said:


> I bought into OKW.
> 
> I am a Staff member, working in the University Printing Operation.  I print all the University Junk Mail.



So you are the one I get all the stuff from.   I graduated twice from U of L.  Once in Dental Hygein and the other in Accounting.  I know they are not even close.   I do not know what I was thinking with the DH.


----------



## loveswdw

kymickeyfan717 said:


> I'm going to the State Fair twice - mainly for the concerts.  Going this Saturday to see Tim McGraw & Montgomery Gentry.   Then the last day of fair to see Rascal Flatts.



I love the shows too but not planning on going to any this year. 
Would LOVE to see Joan Jett for FREE but its on my bday and I don't think my family would be too pleased with me if I jilted them to go see Joan Jett.
Have a great time at Tim McGraw & Montgomery Gentry. Love both of them!


----------



## lmshaggard

Heading to OKW for 9 days in 3 weeks - can't wait to get there for a much needed break - we are moving between now and then and are looking forward to relaxing!  We are hitting up MNSSHP on the 14th - woohoo!  I think the Halloween Party is a blast and can't wait for the kids to go trick or treating - just gets us in the mood for fall


----------



## AirGoofy

tlcoke said:


> I bought into OKW.  I am a Staff member, working in the University Printing Operation.



We really like OKW.  We own at SSR and BLT.  I consider SSR and OKW are style resorts and similar in location, that you can enjoy all of DTD via boat ride and still have that relaxing, secluded resort stay when you need it.  



my3squeals said:


> YOu fly into Sanford which is about 20 minutes northeast of Orlando so no Magical Express but , Allegiant partners with one of the rental car companies so you get their corporate rate if you book thru them.  We got a sm size SUV, Ford Escape I think for $225 for the week.



Not bad.  I was watching the website here in Owensboro, and August flights were $19.00 (one way).  But, for October, they are back to $120.  I wonder how prices increased for fall break week? 



lmshaggard said:


> Heading to OKW for 9 days in 3 weeks -  We are hitting up MNSSHP on the 14th - woohoo!  I think the Halloween Party is a blast and can't wait for the kids to go trick or treating -



We loved the MNSSHP.  We did it the first time last year and had a blast.  So, we definitely included it again this trip and probably many more.  One of these years, we need to go in Dec and go to MVMCP.  

To all who are traveling, have a great trip!


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

WOW!! What a weekend so far. I've been to the state fair twice this week. The best part was last night when we saw Jeff Dunham. Great seats. only 5 rows back. I'll try to post some video. I love it that September is almost here. Cooler weather

Getting closer to me adult's only trip


----------



## my3squeals

AirGoofy said:


> Not bad.  I was watching the website here in Owensboro, and August flights were $19.00 (one way).  But, for October, they are back to $120.  I wonder how prices increased for fall break week?



The funny thing was I had been watching it for some time and up until about a month out from my trip the price had stayed pretty steady at $68 one way.  Just happened to check it one Friday nite and the seats were $19!!!!  So the very next morning I called my aunt to see what she thought because she has flown out of there a couple of times, anyway she said if you want them you had better book them, you never know how quickly there prices will change.  So I did and good thing because by Sat nite they had already gone up $10 each way($100 difference for my family of 5).  Keep checking as your dates get closer you never know, of course you are looking at fall break it sound like so who knows......... but my advice....KEEP CHECKING!!!!


----------



## AirGoofy

goslingl said:


> We perfer the Disney Cruise and think it is worth the difference.  One thing is they do not nickle and dime you like many other lines.



It does look really fun.  I add DCL along with a trip to Aulani to the bucket list.  



my3squeals said:


> The funny thing was I had been watching it for some time and up until about a month out from my trip the price had stayed pretty steady at $68 one way.  Just happened to check it one Friday nite and the seats were $19!!!!   Keep checking as your dates get closer you never know, of course you are looking at fall break it sound like so who knows......... but my advice....KEEP CHECKING!!!!



I think the best prices for flights are really far in advance (so they get your money and hope you don't show up) or really close to flight time (cause the plane is going to fly anyway).  I'll keep checking and maybe we'll get lucky.  We have AAA and will see which discount is cheaper.  Thanks for the info on rental car.


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

I'm thinking a DCL cruise to Hawaii and then a DVC vacation in Hawaii then fly back home. Hmmmmmmmmmm. I hope this will happen.


----------



## goslingl

KYCruiseCrazy said:


> I'm thinking a DCL cruise to Hawaii and then a DVC vacation in Hawaii then fly back home. Hmmmmmmmmmm. I hope this will happen.


We are hoping to do Hawaii in 2012


----------



## ImagineerM

Hello everyone! Sorry for disappearing for so long. Startingthe school year has been very hectic and I haven't had any "me" time lately. Still planning a TR for my July vacation, just haven't had much time at all. I think this teacher might have finally bit off more than he can chew!

You asked who was planning a trip...and we definately are. 

Taking a cash trip on DCL in Oct for fall break followed by a quick stop at BWV with some Food & Wine & MNSSHP. 

Then in December we are heading down for Dec 18-23 at Kidani Village. 

Seems like those trips are sooooooo far away! 

Hope all is well. 

Cheers,
Josh


----------



## goslingl

ImagineerM said:


> Hello everyone! Sorry for disappearing for so long. Startingthe school year has been very hectic and I haven't had any "me" time lately. Still planning a TR for my July vacation, just haven't had much time at all. I think this teacher might have finally bit off more than he can chew!
> 
> You asked who was planning a trip...and we definately are.
> 
> Taking a cash trip on DCL in Oct for fall break followed by a quick stop at BWV with some Food & Wine & MNSSHP.
> 
> Then in December we are heading down for Dec 18-23 at Kidani Village.
> 
> Seems like those trips are sooooooo far away!
> 
> Hope all is well.
> 
> Cheers,
> Josh



Which cruise?  We are on the Oct 16 western and doing F&W after.  It would be nice to have fellow Ky on the cruise with us.  We are cruising with friends from all over that we meet on a crusie about 5 years ago.


----------



## ImagineerM

We are doin. The Oct. 10 wonder 4night. Only thing that fit our school schedule. The wife and I are both in education and the magic isn't sailing during our break. :-(


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2GEcw4lLhk&feature=related Got to love dogs!!

Getting ready for the baseball post season!!

And a UK vs UL state wide bragging rights.


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

Is Kentucky a basketball or football state? I guess it depends on what UK is winning in


----------



## speicher46

Hi from Louisville ! We are huge UK fans and just got back for their exhibition games in Windsor, Canada.  We are looking forward to the start of football and tailgating in a couple of weeks. This is almost as exciting as planning our next Disney vacation.


----------



## AirGoofy

speicher46 said:


> Hi from Louisville ! We are huge UK fans and just got back for their exhibition games in Windsor, Canada.  We are looking forward to the start of football and tailgating in a couple of weeks. This is almost as exciting as planning our next Disney vacation.



Welcome, and you're right - almost as exciting.  

I see the title of the thread has changed again.  So - let's have predictions.  The winner gets bragging rights and KYCruise Crazy is willing, the rights to naming our KY title thread for the week, i.e., where it says Almost time Uk vs UL Football).

The point spread is UK+3

What are your predictions?  They have to be entered before kickoff.


----------



## lmshaggard

ImagineerM said:


> Hello everyone! Sorry for disappearing for so long. Startingthe school year has been very hectic and I haven't had any "me" time lately. Still planning a TR for my July vacation, just haven't had much time at all. I think this teacher might have finally bit off more than he can chew!
> 
> You asked who was planning a trip...and we definately are.
> 
> Taking a cash trip on DCL in Oct for fall break followed by a quick stop at BWV with some Food & Wine & MNSSHP.
> 
> Then in December we are heading down for Dec 18-23 at Kidani Village.
> 
> Seems like those trips are sooooooo far away!
> 
> Hope all is well.
> 
> Cheers,
> Josh



We are at Kidani Village from the 15th-23th of Dec - woohoo!!  Can't wait - though I am very excited we leave on Wednesday for 9 days at OKW - couldn't have come at a better time!  Have a great cruise, F&W, MNSSHP trip - now, that trip is definitely a woohoo!!  PS - are you doing the xmas tree trade??


----------



## goslingl

ImagineerM said:


> We are doin. The Oct. 10 wonder 4night. Only thing that fit our school schedule. The wife and I are both in education and the magic isn't sailing during our break. :-(



Have a great time! We are doing the Alaskian cruise next Aug.  Take lots of pictures.  We have not been on the Wonder since all of the renivations to Cove Cafe and other things.


----------



## CarolMN

Kentucky Bluegrass DVCers:

This thread is straying into biob-DVC territory and is in danger of being closed.

The DVC Mousecellaneous Board is the place for discussions about DVC related topics not specific to DVC operations, DVC vacation planning, or Renting/Trading DVC reservations or points. This is the place to post "Welcome Homes" and other congratulations, trip countdowns, room and trip reports, DVC rumors and speculations, DVC special events (cruises, member get togethers, ride/attraction previews), member discounts and perks, other Disney perks and how they related to DVC members (DDE, Dining Plan, etc). These discussions are welcome here. *Any threads/topics not DVC specific will either be moved to the appropriate DIS forum, or will be closed*.

Please keep the thread subject to one that is apporpriate to DVC.  I do not want to move this thread to the Community Board.


I've also had to remove some posts that appear to be getting into politics, which isn't allowed anywhere n the DIS.

*POLITICS/RELIGION*:  Because of the large number of complaints of personal attacks related to these subjects and inability for many people to keep a civilized conversation when discussing these hot-button topics, politics and religion will no longer be appropriate topics on our forums. _Political or religion based posts or threads will be removed, and repeated violations of this rule can result in an infraction._ 

Please review the posting guidelines  - THANKS

DIS BOARD POSTING GUIDELINES


----------



## AirGoofy

CarolMN said:


> Kentucky Bluegrass DVCers:
> 
> This thread is straying into biob-DVC territory and is in danger of being closed.



Sorry Mod & others.  Don't want to get us closed.  So, getting back to Disney topics, for those who drive, what route do you take?  Do you drive straight thru or do you stop overnight?

We usually drive straight thru, leaving around 4 or 5:00 PM and arrive at WDW at 7 or 8 AM.  Not sure how much longer I can keep driving all night w/o sleep.  We go I-65 to I-24 to I-75 to turnpike.  Any others?


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

AirGoofy said:


> Sorry Mod & others.  Don't want to get us closed.  So, getting back to Disney topics, for those who drive, what route do you take?  Do you drive straight thru or do you stop overnight?
> 
> We usually drive straight thru, leaving around 4 or 5:00 PM and arrive at WDW at 7 or 8 AM.  Not sure how much longer I can keep driving all night w/o sleep.  We go I-65 to I-24 to I-75 to turnpike.  Any others?



We go the same path. DW hates it that I can about get to most any places without GPS.  If its one car, then it's straight through. If we have 2 cars we like to stop south of Atlanta. 

And to keep the DVC topic.


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

Wow, this post went cold!! no replies since Sept 9th


----------



## AirGoofy

KYCruiseCrazy said:


> Wow, this post went cold!! no replies since Sept 9th



Hey, the Mod threat scared me away.  There is a difference between humor and engaging others in a political debate.


----------



## KyCruisinSusan

AirGoofy said:


> Hey, the Mod threat scared me away. There is a difference between humor and engaging others in a political debate.


 
She was a bit threatening wasn't she.  Oh well, I guess that's her job.  Sure wish we could go on the 2011 Members Cruise.  It sure sounds like a great time but it will be at least 3 years before we can cruise at that time of year.


----------



## goslingl

AirGoofy said:


> Hey, the Mod threat scared me away.  There is a difference between humor and engaging others in a political debate.



They just do not get our Ky Humor


----------



## AirGoofy

KyCruisinSusan said:


> She was a bit threatening wasn't she.  Oh well, I guess that's her job.  Sure wish we could go on the 2011 Members Cruise.  It sure sounds like a great time but it will be at least 3 years before we can cruise at that time of year.



Yeah, it looks really fun.  I'm still on the fence about the points.  (Can you ever have too many points?).  We have enough for two, 1 week studio visits per year.  Next year, we are doing a THV with family for 1 trip, so I'm borrowing and planning how to get in the 2 trips.  A cruise may wipe me out.



goslingl said:


> They just do not get our Ky Humor


----------



## lmshaggard

Do any of you Kentuckians have an Owner's Locker?  If so, what do you keep in yours?  We just set one up while we were at OKW last week and left lots of things there, but I am curious as to what others might store in theirs.  Hope everyone is having a great week - if it continues to be this hot here, I would rather be at Disney - oh, wait - I would always rather be at Disney !!!!


----------



## KyCruisinSusan

AirGoofy said:


> Yeah, it looks really fun. I'm still on the fence about the points. (Can you ever have too many points?). We have enough for two, 1 week studio visits per year. Next year, we are doing a THV with family for 1 trip, so I'm borrowing and planning how to get in the 2 trips. A cruise may wipe me out.


I would never use points for DCL.  It's a total rip off, but no one ever said you couldn't pay cash for the MC, from what I've read that's what most members do.  It will be at least the 2014 MC before we can go.  If you've never been on a Disney cruise it is worth every penny.  The service is impecable and there's just something about being out in the middle of the ocean with all the character's. Castaway is like paradise, like being in NeverNever Land. We really look forward to sailing on DCL again.



lmshaggard said:


> Do any of you Kentuckians have an Owner's Locker? If so, what do you keep in yours? We just set one up while we were at OKW last week and left lots of things there, but I am curious as to what others might store in theirs. Hope everyone is having a great week - if it continues to be this hot here, I would rather be at Disney - oh, wait - I would always rather be at Disney !!!!


 
Ohhh I'm looking so forward to getting our Owner's Locker.  I've already ordered it and given John our ressie info.  We have a list started of all the things we want to pick up to leave in the box. You never know what you might forget.  One year I forgot to pack DH any socks .  How much stuff did you leave in yours?  Was it easy?  I'm hoping to eventually fly down and have very light luggage.


----------



## UncleKyle

Old School DIS'er here. Don't post much anymore but my family and sure do enjoy our DVC membership every year. We leave this Friday for OKW for 10 days.

We live in Shelbyville, KY. I'm an ex WDWCP cast member, and we're also members of Owners Locker. John is a great guy and provides an awesome service. Just got an email last night that my locker is ready for delivery! 

Great to see all the Ky DVC members!


----------



## AirGoofy

UncleKyle said:


> Old School DIS'er here.... I'm an ex WDWCP cast member, and



And lot's of posts to prove it.  Cool to hear about being a CM.  I dream about retiring and moving to Disney and try that.  My bigger dream is to win the lottery and go to Disney without being a CM.


----------



## ImagineerM

Hmmm...so what did I miss that apparently went political?? That's weird. Mods around here can really kill things sometimes. 

We are 14 days away from our fall break getaway! Boy do I need it! This DVC member is looking toward to cruising and checking out a villa at BWV. 

No Christmas tree exchange for us in december. We'll be too busy exploring the decorations around wdw. 

Speaking of dec, SOuthwest Airlines loweredthe price of our flight, so I rebooked and got some excellent credit!!!

Cheers,
Josh


----------



## AirGoofy

ImagineerM said:


> Hmmm...so what did I miss that apparently went political?? That's weird. Mods around here can really kill things sometimes.
> 
> We are 14 days away from our fall break getaway! Boy do I need it! This DVC member is looking toward to cruising and checking out a villa at BWV.



I'd love to tell you but the hammer would fall agein.  Having fall break is a great time to get to Disney - cooler weather and shorter lines.  I won't be cruisin but we'll be there roughin' it at the Wilderness Lodge Villas.


----------



## Rest&Relax

Just found this forum.  Great to see all the DVC'ers around Kentucky.  Live in the Knobs in Southern Indiana, but my DH is from Louisville and works in Louisville so hope you can count us in.  DVC members since 1993 at OKW & added on to BLT.  We can never get enough of Disney.  We are actually empty nesters now and love it even more. 
Counting the days to Dec for a relaxing stay at BLT then cruising on DCL to the caribbean.  Love all the Christmas decorations at the resorts, CP, and the MVMCP!

Any Time is a Great Time in Disney!


----------



## AirGoofy

Rest&Relax said:


> Just found this forum.  We can never get enough of Disney.  We are actually empty nesters now and love it even more.
> Counting the days to Dec for a relaxing stay at BLT then cruising on DCL to the caribbean.  Love all the Christmas decorations at the resorts, CP, and the MVMCP!



Welcome.  Another Disney Cruise fan.  Maybe one of these years.  I want to make it to a MVMCP as well.


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

How about those Cincinnati Reds


----------



## AirGoofy

Not much longer until we will be roughin it at the Villas of the Wilderness Lodge.  I have packed the DxDP and by ADR confirmation numbers, and hopefully, I will make it through the week.


----------



## lmshaggard

KYCruiseCrazy said:


> How about those Cincinnati Reds



WOOHOO!!!!  Can't wait to be watching them play in person on Sunday!!  Go Reds!!

It also seems like several of us will be at Disney in December.  When and where?  We are at AKV - Jambo (12/15-16) and at Kidani (12/17-23).  Has anyone been there that close to Christmas?  When does it get crazy busy?  We usually go the 1st week or 2 of December around the Christmas parade taping.


----------



## KyCruisinSusan

lmshaggard said:


> WOOHOO!!!! Can't wait to be watching them play in person on Sunday!! Go Reds!!
> 
> It also seems like several of us will be at Disney in December. When and where? We are at AKV - Jambo (12/15-16) and at Kidani (12/17-23). Has anyone been there that close to Christmas? When does it get crazy busy? We usually go the 1st week or 2 of December around the Christmas parade taping.


 

We will be at Kidani 12/10-12/14 then move over to BLT for the remainder of our trip. 64 days and counting.  

We took the whole clan for Christmas in 08'. Spent Christmas Day  at MK and it was a packed madhouse, not sure we will ever go over the actual holiday again.  We arrived on 12/16/08 and left on 12/27/08.  We noticed the crowds got really heavy starting around the 23rd, but on Christmas Day MK was at capacity by 11am and believe me there were some really RUDE people there.

We squated on a curb for the parade 2 hours in advance and by parade time we had tons of rude people trying to push in around and on us.  It was ridiculous how they were behaving, so if you ever go over the actual holiday take plenty of good will and patience with you.  Other than that it was a great trip.  We spent Christmas Eve at DHS watching the Osborne Lights and drinking hot cocoa, a great experience all of the kids will never forget, including the 2 oldest (me and DH).


----------



## AirGoofy

KyCruisinSusan said:


> We took the whole clan for Christmas in 08'. Spent Christmas Day  at MK and it was a packed madhouse, not sure we will ever go over the actual holiday again.  We arrived on 12/16/08 and left on 12/27/08.  We noticed the crowds got really heavy starting around the 23rd, but on Christmas Day MK was at capacity by 11am and believe me there were some really RUDE people there.



Wow!  What about Spring Break?  1st week in April?  Anyone been then when it is not yet Easter week.  How busy is it then?


----------



## Rest&Relax

lmshaggard said:


> WOOHOO!!!!  Can't wait to be watching them play in person on Sunday!!  Go Reds!!
> 
> It also seems like several of us will be at Disney in December.  When and where?  We are at AKV - Jambo (12/15-16) and at Kidani (12/17-23).  Has anyone been there that close to Christmas?  When does it get crazy busy?  We usually go the 1st week or 2 of December around the Christmas parade taping.



Resting at BLT 12/6 until we set sail on DCL on 12/11. In 2007 we were there from 12/16 - 23.  Started getting crowded around the 22nd, otherwise it was great.  Last year we were there from 12th - 19th. We had great weather and not crowded.. Crowds usually don't start until about the 23rd.  Enjoy!


----------



## lmshaggard

AirGoofy said:


> Wow!  What about Spring Break?  1st week in April?  Anyone been then when it is not yet Easter week.  How busy is it then?



I'll be able to tell you about April in 2011 - we are there the 8th-15th.  Not my first choice, but we couldn't miss opening day in Cincinnati which they decided to move up this year   It isn't the peak week, but it's close, so I am interested to see what happens!

Thanks for the advice - we are always home by the 15th or so of December, so I wasn't sure what to expect from the 15th - 23rd.  We are very excited to be spending as close to Christmas as possible with our west coast family, but still being at our actual homes for the big day   I can't wait!!  Even though we just got home the middle of September, I wish I could go home tomorrow   It didn't help as we were leaving this last trip - my oldest little guy (4) and I were crying - he just wanted to stay 89 more days and was willing to part with every penny he has to just stay   Where he got 89 more days from - I have no idea, but thank god he has my love of Disney !!!!


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

AirGoofy said:


> Wow!  What about Spring Break?  1st week in April?  Anyone been then when it is not yet Easter week.  How busy is it then?



Spring break and Christmas at the 2 times of the year WDW has as "peak" times of the year. Well, at least the prices are higher during those times of the year. Thank goodness for DVC


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

lmshaggard said:


> WOOHOO!!!!  Can't wait to be watching them play in person on Sunday!!  Go Reds!!
> 
> It also seems like several of us will be at Disney in December.  When and where?  We are at AKV - Jambo (12/15-16) and at Kidani (12/17-23).  Has anyone been there that close to Christmas?  When does it get crazy busy?  We usually go the 1st week or 2 of December around the Christmas parade taping.



I was there when BRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCE helped to win the NL Central!! SOOO amazing!!


----------



## lmshaggard

KYCruiseCrazy said:


> I was there when BRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCE helped to win the NL Central!! SOOO amazing!!



So were we and you are right it was AMAZING!!!!  Our 4 year old was even on Reds live that night   We have been full season ticket holders for 8 years now and it is so exciting to see all of this - now let's hope this turns around tomorrow night - I can't wait to go to a playoff game - it will be my first


----------



## AirGoofy

KYCruiseCrazy said:


> Spring break and Christmas at the 2 times of the year WDW has as "peak" times of the year. Well, at least the prices are higher during those times of the year. Thank goodness for DVC



The DVC points are quite high then as well.  We are going in Spring Break for the 1st time next year.  It will not be Easter week, so we missed the really high point time frame and that MK hits capacity that day.  From what other friends have told us, it will be busier than our usual time in October during Fall Break.


----------



## AirGoofy

A great week at the Wilderness Lodge Villas - 80s all week.  It is nice to be back home, but I could live there.  DW keeps reminding me that living there would not be the same, as I would have to go to work.  It's always those little details.


----------



## KyCruisinSusan

Many more details please . Are you going to do a trip report?  You can't just leave us hanging like this.

Trip report, trip report, trip report, trip report


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

KyCruisinSusan said:


> Trip report, trip report, trip report, trip report


----------



## AirGoofy

Trip report?  I think I tried a trip report in 2008 but gave up.  Let me get all those pictures uploaded and see what I can figure out.


----------



## KyCruisinSusan

AirGoofy said:


> Trip report? I think I tried a trip report in 2008 but gave up. Let me get all those pictures uploaded and see what I can figure out.


 
It's been 7 days AirGoofy, where's the pics.  I know, I know, don't be so impatient, but I just can't help it.  I need a fix


----------



## loveswdw

Hey all you KY DVCers! We just returned this weekend from a week at HHI. LOVED IT! Totally different vacation from WDW... much more laid back and relaxed. The villas were probably our favorite next to OKW. The 1BR was LARGE and roomy and the deck/balcony was HUGE. Our villa backed up to some horseshoe pits and one of the large hammocks. Lots of pool time which my boys loved (but don't get much of at WDW due to time). We ate probably 75 percent of the meals in our villa too. Much different than at WDW where we get the dining plan.

October was beautiful in HHI. Weather all week was upper 70s and sunny. Ocean was FREEZING though! Pools felt like a tepid bath. Aaaaahhhh... The private beach and beach house were great as there weren't many people at either. 

The boys participated in a few of the resort activities. DS6 made the vacation pillow and went to the Unbirthday Party (his favorite activity!). DS2.5 learned about ladybugs. We all did the Shadow's Brer Rabbit Hunt, Shadow Tales and the campfire on Wed. evening. The boys loved meeting Shadow. And B'Lou Crabbe was a very interesting character. We got to spend a lot of time with him and Shadow at Shadow Tales as we were the only family who showed up!

The CMs at HHI are probably the best we've encountered on all our Disney trips. Each one we had the opportunity to interact with was fantastic and all went out of their way to make you feel welcome and make sure you were having a great trip.

In all, we are definitely planning to go back to HHI in the future.


----------



## Rest&Relax

Glad you had a great time!  We talked about going a couple times but never have made it.  Hope to make it there eventually.


----------



## KyCruisinSusan

Well I finally broke down and told my mother that we'd purchased DVC.  I had been putting it off because she's not a huge fan of timeshares (having been involved with non Disney ones over the years) and she doesn't understand the way DVC works yet. 

 She has tried to warn me off fearing the cost and future maintance dues.  She had to have a minor eye surgery on Thursday and she asked me to drive her to the hospital so I took advantage of her being under the influence of Valium and I told her all about it.  As I had hoped she was fine with it and is looking forward to our July 2012 Sweet Sixteen Birthday trip we are planning for oldest DD 

I can hardly wait for the next 40 days to pass until our first trip home so we can take lots of pics to show her how great it is.  Come on Dec.


----------



## AirGoofy

Wow, since this board is so demanding  , here is my version of a trip report.  

I never took a picture of the Wilderness Lodge.   See, I'm not really good at this.  But, we went to church on Saturday night.






Not, getting into any religion discussion - just including the picture.  We had a great meal at Fulton's Crab House that night - my favorite place to eat at WDW.

The next day, our first at MK.






It was a little more crowded than usual, but still not very.  I will be able to compare against Spring Break next year.  Then onto the BBB.  They put hidden mickeys everywhere.






We at dinner at the castle.  The food was horrible, but the girls enjoyed it.  BTW, did I mention we did the DxDP.  I am still stuffed from the experience.  

The next stay we enjoyed the resort.  We ate breakfast at WCC and dinner at HDDR.  The show was really good.  The food was ok, but it was nice to have several draft beers for dinner, even if it is Bud Light.   The next morning, it is off to Ohana for breakfast.






The food, characters, and parade were fun as usual.  Next, it's off to the Halloween party.  

At the haunted mansion - she was really funny.






My 2nd favorite - the parade - although the Gravediggers picture did not turn out.  Hallowishes was absolutely spectacular, and it turned out, we could see it from the balcony at Wilderness Lodge.  Did not find that out until the last day we were there, but still fun.  






After a day of rest and Welcome Home Wednesday, where my oldest answered an audience question.  One of the participants answered there were 30 *continents* where DVCers could visit, and my 8 year old stole the answer.  Made me feel proud.  Then Artist Point for dinner.

Thursday, we added on Epcot.  Originally, we decided not to go there, but changed and added it at the last minute.  We were able to reserve Via Napoli and Le Cellier.  Via Napoli had good pizza, but I expected more from WDW. Le Cellier was good for dinner - pretzel bread and fillet were excellent.  However, the Turf Club at SSR has a great Prime Rib, and now that Le Cellier is going to be signature dining, we may skip that one in the future. We were also able to capture a picture for Duffy's 1st appearance to WDW.   






This was another memorable and wonderful trip to WDW.  I left out some restaurants and lots of other info, but the pressure was just to unbearable.  Only 150 more days to Spring Break at the Boardwalk.  But, who's counting and planning ...........


----------



## KyCruisinSusan

Excellent job Air Goofy, especially for someone who doesn't do trip reports.  

Love the pics

My oldest DD absolutely loves crab legs and we're thinking of making that her b-day dinner when we take her in 2012 for Sweet 16, glad to hear a good recommendation.

Now we will wait with you until Spring break when you can add some more pics

Only 39 long days until we leave for AKV


----------



## AirGoofy

KyCruisinSusan said:


> My oldest DD absolutely loves crab legs and we're thinking of making that her b-day dinner when we take her in 2012 for Sweet 16, glad to hear a good recommendation.
> 
> Only 39 long days until we leave for AKV



At Fulton's, not only did they have crab legs, they had Alaskan King Crab Claws, which are even sweeter than the crab legs.  And, they even pre-cracked the claws.  I could remove the shell with my hand and eat the whole large crab in one clump (although I didn't because I'm not 4).  Our server even offered to remove the claw and crab for me - I declined.  We need to see your pictures next.  Have fun at AKV.


----------



## Rest&Relax

Airgoofy, enjoyed your pics and hearing about your trip, it just gets me more excited about visiting in Dec.

I agree about the Turf Club they have excellent food. 

Sorry KyCruisinSusan but we leave before you do .

34 days and counting before we leave for BLT and a Disney Magical cruise.


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

AirGoofy said:


> At Fulton's, not only did they have crab legs, they had Alaskan King Crab Claws, which are even sweeter than the crab legs.  And, they even pre-cracked the claws.  I could remove the shell with my hand and eat the whole large crab in one clump (although I didn't because I'm not 4).  Our server even offered to remove the claw and crab for me - I declined.  We need to see your pictures next.  Have fun at AKV.



 I'm afraid to know what that would cost. Does Fulton's have meat? I'm not much for seafood.

This is a strange night to try to watch sports. Monday Night Football on ESPN and the World Series on FOX. I think i'm getting carple tunnel in my thumb from all of the flipping.


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

Rest&Relax said:


> Airgoofy, enjoyed your pics and hearing about your trip, it just gets me more excited about visiting in Dec.
> 
> I agree about the Turf Club they have excellent food.
> 
> Sorry KyCruisinSusan but we leave before you do .
> 
> 34 days and counting before we leave for BLT and a Disney Magical cruise.



You will get it warmed up for us then

We now have countdown timers


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

Everyone get out there and vote? I see that a lot more people showed up in Ky then expected. I hope that everyone is having fun planning there trips to WDW. I will post a TR soon after I get back from my first DVC trip in Dec.


----------



## AirGoofy

KYCruiseCrazy said:


> I'm afraid to know what that would cost. Does Fulton's have meat? I'm not much for seafood.:



I think it was $50 for a 1 pound of crab claws.    is right.  But, I cannot find that here in KY.


----------



## KyCruisinSusan

OMG  I was checking out Fulton's on AllEars web page and the most expensive entree' on the menu is $51.95 .  We are HUGE fans of Discovery Channels Deadliest Catch   (even though DH doesn't care for seafood)and my heart was broken when Capt' Phil Harris passed on  but do I really want to pay an estimated $250.00 for dinner?  Do I? 

 Air Goofy in your honest opinion is it worth it? DH about choked on his tongue when he saw the prices!!

And of course they have to serve red meat for DH to even consider eating there 

DD would for sure take advantage of having her crab cracked for her especially on her birthday 

I'm thinking the Cape May Clam Bake Dinner at Beach Club is sounding more reasonable.  They have snow crablegs and other seafood to sample on the buffet.  Plus "regular" food items for the rest of the family that doesnt' do fish.

Guess it depends on how many clams I can save between now and then.


----------



## Rest&Relax

As adults if you really enjoy good seafood then Fulton's is worth the trip.  I am not convinced that kids appreciate it as much as you would and they would be just as happy at Cape May Clam Bake.
I know my DH is not a big seafood eater so he would say go to Cape May.


----------



## AirGoofy

I think Fulton's is worth it.  DW and I went there on our honeymoon 10 years ago, and it was one of our favorite meals.  We have talked about it, but since they don't take DP and we were always on DP, we just skipped it.  But, when we went there again, even though the menu was different, the food was completely amazing.   If you enjoy Seafood, then it is absolutely worth it.  I think our bill came to $175 with 2 adults and 2 children, with alcohol, drinks, app, entree, and kid meals.  We were too full for desert and had ice cream at Ghiradelli's later.  We are going to Cape May this Spring Break and I will compare.  We enjoy trying the different restaurants, and at this point, the ones I would give return trips to would be Fulton's, Bongos, Turf Club, and Le Cellier.


----------



## KyCruisinSusan

The fact that they are making Le Cellier a signature meal makes me very very sad .  

We love the steaks here and the creme brulee is to die for, I just don't think it is work 2 table service credits to eat there  so this will probably be the last year we enjoy eating there, unless we hit the lottery and go with the deluxe dining plan in the future.


----------



## Rest&Relax

I agree the steaks and creme brulee are wonderful at Le Cellier.  We will try to do Le Cellier for CP in December next year. Could not get the time I wanted so had to switch to the Rose & Crown this year.

We will just  make plans at the Turf Club for our steak and of course I always have to stop in at Boulangerie Patisserie to get my creme brulee fix.


----------



## AirGoofy

The filet and pretzel bread are my favorites at Le Cellier.  I liked the choc moose desert - tasted great and cute.  We asked our server in October what was going to change when they moved to signature, and she said probably the "speed" of the restaurant.  She said she had been working there a while and would not be there the 1st of the year for the switch (her time was up).  She was an excellent server - one of the best - so I don't think she was lying.  I guess that has been one of my disappointments with the signature places - the time it takes for the meal.  I'm sure that's one of those fancy restaurant things, but with 2 children, too much time leads to disaster.


----------



## AirGoofy

Well, Carnival Cruise arrived back into port.  I think about getting brave enough to try one and then a story like that.


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

KyCruisinSusan said:


> The fact that they are making Le Cellier a signature meal makes me very very sad .
> 
> We love the steaks here and the creme brulee is to die for, I just don't think it is work 2 table service credits to eat there  so this will probably be the last year we enjoy eating there, unless we hit the lottery and go with the deluxe dining plan in the future.



Hmmmmmmm STEAK!!!!!!!!



Rest&Relax said:


> I agree the steaks and creme brulee are wonderful at Le Cellier.  We will try to do Le Cellier for CP in December next year. Could not get the time I wanted so had to switch to the Rose & Crown this year.
> 
> We will just  make plans at the Turf Club for our steak and of course I always have to stop in at Boulangerie Patisserie to get my creme brulee fix.



What would be a good time to eat here and still watch Illuminations? How is the turf club at SSR?



AirGoofy said:


> The filet and pretzel bread are my favorites at Le Cellier.  I liked the choc moose desert - tasted great and cute.  We asked our server in October what was going to change when they moved to signature, and she said probably the "speed" of the restaurant.  She said she had been working there a while and would not be there the 1st of the year for the switch (her time was up).  She was an excellent server - one of the best - so I don't think she was lying.  I guess that has been one of my disappointments with the signature places - the time it takes for the meal.  I'm sure that's one of those fancy restaurant things, but with 2 children, too much time leads to disaster.



Big steak and ohhhhhh that pretzel bread I guess not all Disney restaurants are made for children. I hear ya on the kids and having to wait(like they are going to be good even at WDW)  



AirGoofy said:


> Well, Carnival Cruise arrived back into port.  I think about getting brave enough to try one and then a story like that.



Go on a cruise after that? What ever happened to back up systems?


----------



## AirGoofy

KYCruiseCrazy said:


> What would be a good time to eat at Le Cellier and still watch Illuminations? How is the turf club at SSR?



We had one of the 1st dinner ADRs for Le Cellier and were in/out in an hour.  Once they go signature, that time is expected to increase.  The trick with Illuminations is where you want to stand.  If you want to be the 1st around the lagoon, then plan to get there early.  Also, it depends on what time of year you are going.  

The Turf Club is excellent.  I love Prime Rib, and they had the best Prime Rib cut I have ever had - seasoned and cooked perfectly.  The service was a little slower than Le Cellier, but still pretty good.


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

AirGoofy said:


> We had one of the 1st dinner ADRs for Le Cellier and were in/out in an hour.  Once they go signature, that time is expected to increase.  The trick with Illuminations is where you want to stand.  If you want to be the 1st around the lagoon, then plan to get there early.  Also, it depends on what time of year you are going.
> 
> The Turf Club is excellent.  I love Prime Rib, and they had the best Prime Rib cut I have ever had - seasoned and cooked perfectly.  The service was a little slower than Le Cellier, but still pretty good.




Sorry if you thought I was talking about Le Cellier.  I was wondering if anyone has had dinner at Rose and Crown during Illuminations?

Hmmmmm Prime Rib. Is it better then Las Vegas?


----------



## KyDVC

We have eaten at the Rose and Crown in order to see Illuminations.  A couple of times we were seated outside and had a great view.  Once it was really cold but they had standing heaters that made being outside bearable.  The last time we were there, we could not sit outside.  As it got time for Illuminations, they allowed the inside diners to go outside to a viewing area beside the restaurant. It was crowded but was a good view.  We have ADRs for the Rose and Crown at 8:05pm one night during our Dec. trip.  At that late time we should not have any trouble being able to stay and see the show.


----------



## Rest&Relax

What would be a good time to eat here and still watch Illuminations? How is the turf club at SSR?


This will be our first time to eat at Rose & Crown so I'm interested to see how their food is.  I have always heard mixed reviews.  I would think if you have ADR's around 8:00 you should not have problems watching Illuminations but watch out for smoke if it is blowing the right way.

We like the Turf Club. They have Prime Rib, New York Strip, & a pork tenderloin that is very good. 
We have even walked in without ADR's at times if you go early.


Go on a cruise after that? What ever happened to back up systems?[/QUOTE]

Have not cancelled my DCL yet.  Leaving 12-11-10 for the Western Caribbean. Figure that happens one out of million trips so I'm good for several trips now.


----------



## AirGoofy

An awful rainy day today, and stuck in traffic on I-64 driving through Louisville.  I thought, there's I-65.  If I go South, then it's only 13 hours more to WDW.  I guess my family would be upset ....


----------



## Rest&Relax

Rain I can handle, we have not seen that for a while.  It's the busy days at work that is killing me.  We just keep counting, 19 more days to relaxation!!


----------



## KyCruisinSusan

Rest&Relax said:


> Rain I can handle, we have not seen that for a while. It's the busy days at work that is killing me. We just keep counting, 19 more days to relaxation!!


 
22 more days for us, during that time I have to write an 6-8 pg research paper , prepare a 15min powerpoint presentation , and take a final exam in philosophy and celtic culture


----------



## AirGoofy

Only 134 days left for us.


----------



## KyCruisinSusan

17 days, 17 days, we leave in 17 days, it can't get here soon enough, we leave in 17 days (to the tune of Jingle Bells)

If time flies when you're having fun why does it draaaag so slowly when you're impatiently waiting for it to go by?

Even with all the things I have to get done for school between now and then the time is still dragggggging by.

I know, I know before I realize it it will be here and be over with and then I'll have nothing left but memories and plans to make for the next trip in July 12' and I'll be waiting for time to drag by once again.


----------



## AirGoofy

Happy Thanksgiving to all here in the KY thread.  After a fabulous day with the in-laws, I thought about how many points it would take for a Thanksgiving stay next year - Wed, Thurs, Fri, Sat nights - and airfare back.   Or, perhaps take the dds (8,6) out of school a couple days and make it a whole week.


----------



## mic_KY_mouses

Yes, Happy Thanksgiving to all!  I am so wishing I was at WDW today.  We had a wonderful Thanksgiving at Churchill Downs, but the sloppy track and rain, rain, rain left me thinking about the visit when we first bought DVC in 2001.  We were walking around MGM (DHS) in shorts eating turkey legs!!!  Now we are here in KY waiting for the snow....


----------



## Rest&Relax

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!!  Hope everyone had a great day!  I know I have many thanks to give plus one big thanks of being DVC members. 

Have been very busy trying to get things done before leaving in 11 days.  I have a few days off from work now with the Thanksgiving break and hoping to get things accomplished.  Also trying to figure out next years plans.

Very thankful for my DVC and my family.  Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

I hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving. We have snow falling outside right now. It was 67 this am.  Now a little snow


----------



## AirGoofy

Put out the decorations yesterday.  There was still some snow on the ground in the non-sunny areas.  I thought - what would the temp be if I lived in WDW?   Maybe we can just move into a 2 BR for free at one of the resorts.


----------



## Rest&Relax

Christmas tree up, outside decorations up, still need to do some final touches outside before I officially turn on the lights.  Still have inside decorating to do, hope to finish up in the next 2 days so I can then start getting things together to leave next week.  
Looking forward to the warm weather and all the Christmas decorations at WDW and on the Magic!


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

Got the tree up yesterday with DW and got the stuff outside going. Anyone want to post a photo of your lights or tree??


----------



## lmshaggard

20 days and counting - can't wait to get home!!!  Am so very excited to share a wonderful christmas time trip at Disney with family who has never been!


----------



## Rest&Relax

5 more days and we will be walking down Main Street in Magic Kingdom!!       Ready to sit back and relax and enjoy the Christmas season.


----------



## AirGoofy

Does anyone take their Christmas decorations with them to WDW to decorate?


----------



## mic_KY_mouses

AirGoofy said:


> Does anyone take their Christmas decorations with them to WDW to decorate?



Last year we took a string of lights for the balcony at BWV because we read on DIS that there were plugs available.  We never located the plugs so we ended up using them in the villa instead to decorate the tall counter in the kitchen (away from the water of course!)


----------



## KyCruisinSusan

We aren't going to decorate our 1BR villa this year but we did decorate our hotel room in 08' when we were there on Christmas day.  That time we had a tiny tree we decorated, along with all of the kids stockings, and we decorated the window with lights and clings.


----------



## AirGoofy

mic_KY_mouses said:


> Last year we took a string of lights for the balcony at BWV because we read on DIS that there were plugs available.  We never located the plugs so we ended up using them in the villa instead to decorate the tall counter in the kitchen (away from the water of course!)





KyCruisinSusan said:


> we did decorate our hotel room in 08' when we were there on Christmas day.  That time we had a tiny tree we decorated, along with all of the kids stockings, and we decorated the window with lights and clings.



I would like to go during Christmas but have not been able to talk DW into it.  I have a small tree that I put up at work and we could bring their stockings.  It sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## tennisnut

Hi fellow Disers !

I am a Kentuckian.
Grew up in Shelbyville, KY 
Went to Georgetown College  ...go TIGERS !
DH went to UK ...go CATS 

Our daughter went to Centre College and played soccer all 4 years.  Loved the study abroad program and spent a semester in London.

Our son was the only one that went to college outside of Kentucky.  He is a freshman at Bradley University in Peoria, IL.

We are huge Disney fans and our "home " is Beach Club Villas.  We love it there and enjoy the walk to Epcot and the entertainment on the Boardwalk.

Our next trip is MONDAY!  Have CP reservations at Le Cellier for cheese soup and pretzel breadsticks .  Then to see Whoopie.   It's just a girl trip this time but DH gets to come with me in January for the Goofy ( half and full marathon).  I think we have participated in the half or full marathon for 8 years now.  I always make that reservation for BCV 11 months out.  

We live in Lexington, KY  and I rarely tell people I am going to Disney any more.  They roll their eyes and think I am really strange.  I STILL do something new and different every time I go.

Susan


----------



## AirGoofy

tennisnut said:


> Hi fellow Disers !
> We are huge Disney fans and our "home " is Beach Club Villas.  We love it there and enjoy the walk to Epcot and the entertainment on the Boardwalk.
> 
> Our next trip is MONDAY!  Have CP reservations at Le Cellier for cheese soup and pretzel breadsticks .  Then to see Whoopie.   It's just a girl trip this time but DH gets to come with me in January for the Goofy ( half and full marathon).  I think we have participated in the half or full marathon for 8 years now.  I always make that reservation for BCV 11 months out.
> 
> We live in Lexington, KY  and I rarely tell people I am going to Disney any more.  They roll their eyes and think I am really strange.  I STILL do something new and different every time I go.



Welcome aboard and have a great trip.  I don't care if they roll their eyes, I still tell people I'm going to Disney.


----------



## mic_KY_mouses

tennisnut said:


> Hi fellow Disers !
> 
> IOur next trip is MONDAY!  Have CP reservations at Le Cellier for cheese soup and pretzel breadsticks .  Then to see Whoopie.   It's just a girl trip this time but DH gets to come with me in January for the Goofy ( half and full marathon).  I think we have participated in the half or full marathon for 8 years now.  I always make that reservation for BCV 11 months out.
> 
> We live in Lexington, KY  and I rarely tell people I am going to Disney any more.  They roll their eyes and think I am really strange.  I STILL do something new and different every time I go.
> 
> Susan



Hi and welcome also!!   We did the CP with Whoopie last year and also ate at Le Cellier.  I am wishing now for WDW as I look out at the gray, misty, typical, Kentucky December day.   Oh well, I'll be there in a little over a month.  Great to meet another KY DISer......    Laura


----------



## KyCruisinSusan

OMG here we are 4 days from leaving and my BFF is talking about backing out because her 13yr old son got his cell phone confiscated at school until Dec. 17th and her ex won't let her talk to him while we're gone.  WTH!!   If I had ever dreamed that she would possibly back out at the last minute I never would have invited her in the first place.

I've already forked out the $$ for a t-shirt for her to wear at Epcot, not to mention the fact that I got her a front row seat for La Nouba that I was going to give her as her  gift. 

 I told DH if she does back out that she won't be getting back the $$ she's given me so far for her park tix and DDP. I am just  about this.

Thanks for letting me vent.  It's bad enough the space shuttle has been postponed AGAIN til February and we won't get to experience that chance of a lifetime and now this. 

Oh well, DH is figuring out a new plan B for dining.   If she doesn't go we'll try the QS DP for the first 4 days and see how we like it.


----------



## Rest&Relax

Our next trip is MONDAY!  Have CP reservations at Le Cellier for cheese soup and pretzel breadsticks .  Then to see Whoopie.   It's just a girl trip this time but DH gets to come with me in January for the Goofy ( half and full marathon).  I think we have participated in the half or full marathon for 8 years now.  I always make that reservation for BCV 11 months out.  

We are also leaving on Monday!  Will be staying at BLT this Dec. we are usually at OKW.  We have CP ressies at Rose & Crown then see Whoopie on Friday.  We saw her last year and loved it, so I was thrilled to see her on the schedule this year.  Will be at the Christmas party on Thursday.  Hopefully the temperature will be a little warmer by then.  Can't wait to start looking at all the Christmas decorations.  We love our Dec. trips!  


We live in Lexington, KY  and I rarely tell people I am going to Disney any more.  They roll their eyes and think I am really strange.  I STILL do something new and different every time I go.

Susan[/QUOTE]

I never mind telling people we are going to Disney, they're just jealous that they are not going!  
Have a great trip!


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

tennisnut said:


> Hi fellow Disers !
> 
> I am a Kentuckian.
> Grew up in Shelbyville, KY
> Went to Georgetown College  ...go TIGERS !
> DH went to UK ...go CATS
> 
> Our daughter went to Centre College and played soccer all 4 years.  Loved the study abroad program and spent a semester in London.
> 
> Our son was the only one that went to college outside of Kentucky.  He is a freshman at Bradley University in Peoria, IL.
> 
> We are huge Disney fans and our "home " is Beach Club Villas.  We love it there and enjoy the walk to Epcot and the entertainment on the Boardwalk.
> 
> Our next trip is MONDAY!  Have CP reservations at Le Cellier for cheese soup and pretzel breadsticks .  Then to see Whoopie.   It's just a girl trip this time but DH gets to come with me in January for the Goofy ( half and full marathon).  I think we have participated in the half or full marathon for 8 years now.  I always make that reservation for BCV 11 months out.
> 
> We live in Lexington, KY  and I rarely tell people I am going to Disney any more.  They roll their eyes and think I am really strange.  I STILL do something new and different every time I go.
> 
> Susan



Welcome to the KY DVC Clan See ya down there. If you can, turn on the heater when you get there Yummy Le Cellier!!



mic_KY_mouses said:


> Hi and welcome also!!   We did the CP with Whoopie last year and also ate at Le Cellier.  I am wishing now for WDW as I look out at the gray, misty, typical, Kentucky December day.   Oh well, I'll be there in a little over a month.  Great to meet another KY DISer......    Laura



gray and misty? Looks cold and WHITE to me We got another 2 inches of snow last night. We are looking forward to the warmer weather in Florida.



			
				Rest&Relax said:
			
		

> I never mind telling people we are going to Disney, they're just jealous that they are not going!
> Have a great trip!



So many around us have stopped asking where we are going and have also shifted to more like when

Here is what it looks like in the southern Louisville area this morning.


----------



## AirGoofy

Well, we did not have any snow here, but it is cold.  Brrr!!!



KyCruisinSusan said:


> OMG here we are 4 days from leaving and my BFF is talking about backing out...



Going through the same thing here.  Originally, MIL retired from work and we invited her go to WDW with us.  Then, somehow BIL and his family got invited.  But, we could not book at 11 month because of him.  Then, he wants to go a different time of the year.  This has just added to more relative Holiday turmoil.  I mean, we are giving everyone a free room with our DVC points and all it has caused is stress.  We won't invite friends or family ever again because of this experience.


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

AirGoofy said:


> Well, we did not have any snow here, but it is cold.  Brrr!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Going through the same thing here.  Originally, MIL retired from work and we invited her go to WDW with us.  Then, somehow BIL and his family got invited.  But, we could not book at 11 month because of him.  Then, he wants to go a different time of the year.  This has just added to more relative Holiday turmoil.  I mean, we are giving everyone a free room with our DVC points and all it has caused is stress.  We won't invite friends or family ever again because of this experience.




What a shame you didn't get snow. It looks so pretty. And knowing in a few days it will be 25+ degs warmer

As for BFF update, BFF has told "she will go". I still don't know for sure. Everyone is different. I want her to go so she can "RELAX".  She needs it.


----------



## tinkerrn

I am so excited to see this thread!  A Kentucky girl, who lives in Louisville, but visits WDW at least twice a year.  We do not own at DVC but are seriously thinking about it.  We proudly wear our Kentucky Wildcat Mickey shirts and sweatshirts whenever we go!


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

tinkerrn said:


> I am so excited to see this thread!  A Kentucky girl, who lives in Louisville, but visits WDW at least twice a year.  We do not own at DVC but are seriously thinking about it.  We proudly wear our Kentucky Wildcat Mickey shirts and sweatshirts whenever we go!



Welcome to the KY board. Welcome to the fun!!


----------



## KyCruisinSusan

Our lil ole Ky DVC family just keeps growin and growin .  Welcome aboard all you newbies, glad you finally found us. I wonder how many more are lurking out there.


On a sour note, I noticed tonight that a couple of my Christmas decorations are missing from the yard.  Some stinkin low life stole my hologram lighted packages right out of the yard, and they tried to steal our big inflatable Santa.  What kinda person STEALS Christmas decorations?


----------



## KyCruisinSusan

T-Minus 3 hours til we leave to head to WDW

Everything is ready, the rental car is packed, DD is fed and settled at BFFs house across the street

Only thing left is for me to take my final at 5pm then DH and I are southbound. It's finally here.


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

Greetings Ya'll from Kidani!! We have 10+ animals outside of our room last night. It was awesome. We can't wait to have fun and relax!!


----------



## AirGoofy

KYCruiseCrazy said:


> Greetings Ya'll from Kidani!! We have 10+ animals outside of our room last night. It was awesome. We can't wait to have fun and relax!!



Live TR!  Pictures!


----------



## AirGoofy

tinkerrn said:


> I am so excited to see this thread!  A Kentucky girl, who lives in Louisville, but visits WDW at least twice a year.  We do not own at DVC but are seriously thinking about it.  We proudly wear our Kentucky Wildcat Mickey shirts and sweatshirts whenever we go!



Welcome!  Are you a resort mover or do you have a favorite?  Also, you need to tell that Wilcat quarterback to stop studying so hard at 3:00 AM - bad things happen!


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

AirGoofy said:


> Live TR!  Pictures!



If you look at this link and start from page 1 or from where we are at WDW page 7. Please come join us.


----------



## AirGoofy

KYCruiseCrazy said:


> If you look at this link and start from page 1 or from where we are at WDW page 7. Please come join us.



I'll stop by.  It is freezin here.  Even though it's cold at WDW, it is much better there than here.  Have a great trip.  I like the pics.


----------



## lmshaggard

Will be at DW in less than 24 hours - will be thinking of all of my KY Disney friends as I am enjoying the not so cold weather that we are enjoying now in KY - yuck!  WOOHOO - the trip I have been planning for about 18 months is finally here!!


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

Lake view room at BLT is the bomb!! Seems smaller the Kidani. We still love it!!


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

Dreaming of a true White Christmas here in Mt Washington. 1-3 inches. I'm 41 and have never had a white Christmas. Merry Christmas everyone!!!!


----------



## AirGoofy

KYCruiseCrazy said:


> Dreaming of a true White Christmas here in Mt Washington. 1-3 inches. I'm 41 and have never had a white Christmas. Merry Christmas everyone!!!!



We supposed to get 1-3 inches here as well.  Still wish I could be at WDW.


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

AirGoofy said:


> We supposed to get 1-3 inches here as well.  Still wish I could be at WDW.



We just got back and wish we were still there. But to have my first ever White Christmas, I am 40 something and have never had one.

Some things you just ask Santa for every year. Christmas with my girls and snow. Looks like this year for the first time ever, I'm going to get both. I have been waiting a long long longggggggggggggggggggggggggg time.


----------



## mic_KY_mouses

KYCruiseCrazy said:


> We just got back and wish we were still there. But to have my first ever White Christmas, I am 40 something and have never had one.
> 
> Some things you just ask Santa for every year. Christmas with my girls and snow. Looks like this year for the first time ever, I'm going to get both. I have been waiting a long long longggggggggggggggggggggggggg time.



You just might get your wish.  I have been seeing the same forecast as you.  Of course if you've lived here anytime you know that a few degrees make a big difference between soggy rain, ice, and beautiful snow.  Are you fairly new to KY, because I remember a few white Christmas mornings in the past few years?


----------



## momx2

mic_KY_mouses said:


> You just might get your wish.  I have been seeing the same forecast as you.  Of course if you've lived here anytime you know that a few degrees make a big difference between soggy rain, ice, and beautiful snow.  Are you fairly new to KY, because I remember a few white Christmas mornings in the past few years?



I think it depends on where you live in KY.  I live in Bowling Green and I know Etown can get a bunch of snow and we will get nada.  It seems like the line for snow is around Etown much of the time.  I'm hoping for a white Christmas here in BG!  Merry Christmas to all my fellow KY DVC'ers!  

BTW, we just got back last night from AKVK and the units there are awesome, along with the CMs.  BWV in April, here we come!!!!


----------



## KyCruisinSusan

DH's definition of a White Christmas is it actually snowing on Christmas Eve/Day, when  is making his rounds.  Well he got what he hoped for as it started snowing here around 9pm and we got 1-2 inches.  It sure was pretty, and I'm glad it didn't make a mess of the roads so that we were still able to make the family rounds.

We hope all of you had a very Merry Christmas and we wish you all a prosperous and Happy New Year!! 

We are already hot and heavy into planning our oldest DDs Sweet 16 trip in July 2012.  I'm sure glad we have 1 1/2 years to save for it.


----------



## AirGoofy

Merry Christmas all and Magical New Year.  I have been sick the past 2 weeks (my vacation time) and just felt better today.  Just in time to go back to work.  The Christmas snow gave way to a heat wave here.  Only 90 more days to Spring Break in WDW!


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

Happy New Year everyone. I hope if you go to a DVC resort for the first time, you have a great time!! I know DW and I did!!


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

Have all of the KY DVC members logged off?


----------



## mic_KY_mouses

We are still here. Been busy planning our trip next week. We are really hoping for 70s or higher for temps!!!


----------



## KyCruisinSusan

mic_KY_mouses said:


> We are still here. Been busy planning our trip next week. We are really hoping for 70s or higher for temps!!!


 

I hope you get those warm temps cause WDW in the cold bites.


----------



## Rest&Relax

Sorry it took so long to get back on line.  Dh and I have been home since the 18th.  
Trip report will come a little later.  2 weeks vacation then Christmas has put me way behind on everything.

Now it's time to plan our other trips.  Reservations already made for end of June @ BLT.  Will be making ressies for Dec 9th - 17th at BLT here soon and still trying to figure out if we can squeeze an April trip in before Easter!  June is just too far away!!  Plus I need to start planning the exact dates for our trip to Aulani in May 2012.  

I need to sign off so I can get busy planning.  Just can't get enough of DVC!

Hope everyone had a great trip this past December even with the cold temps.
Happy New Year to everyone and happy planning.


----------



## AirGoofy

Now is the only bad thing about DVC.  Time to pay the dues.  I have the Spring Break trip reserved but still not yet planned the October trip.  Waiting for word from in-laws.


----------



## mic_KY_mouses

KyCruisinSusan said:


> I hope you get those warm temps cause WDW in the cold bites.



I booked this stay at our home resort, VWL, because I thought it would make for a nice winter visit no matter what the temps are.  The fireplace and cozy atmosphere will warm me even if the weather doesn't.


----------



## KyCruisinSusan

Anything is better then the 17 degs outside right now


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

It was a brisk 6 degs this morning!! Well I guess winter is here til spring!!


----------



## Rest&Relax

Finally all the Christmas decorations are boxed up and put away for another year.  Timing is great, since the Christmas spirit is still there and I will be calling MS tomorrow to make ressies for Dec 2011.

Now all we need is snow and that appears to be coming tomorrow also.
Hopefully is won't cause any problems for going to work the next couple of days.

mic_KY_mouses,
  Hope your vacation is warmer than ours was in Dec.  Of course any DVC vacation is better than being at home in the snow.  Staying at VWL is a great place to relax.


----------



## mic_KY_mouses

Rest&Relax said:


> mic_KY_mouses,
> Hope your vacation is warmer than ours was in Dec.  Of course any DVC vacation is better than being at home in the snow.  Staying at VWL is a great place to relax.



Thanks.    I have a feeling just getting away from the snow will be our reward.  Now I am praying for safe travel.  Hopefully all will be clear by Friday!


----------



## AirGoofy

mic_KY_mouses said:


> Thanks.    I have a feeling just getting away from the snow will be our reward.  Now I am praying for safe travel.  Hopefully all will be clear by Friday!



Several inches of snow predicted for tomorrow here.  Wish I were at WDW.


----------



## Rest&Relax

Just booked our Christmas trip for Dec. 9-17.  Staying at BLT in 1BR.  Hoping weather will be warmer than this past year.  

Also got lucky and was able to get BWV studio for April 9-16 for the Flower & Garden Festival.  We love going in the spring also.  Actually we love going anytime!

Keep thinking warm thoughts and spring will be here before you know it.


----------



## mic_KY_mouses

There's never a bad time to go in my book!  Four more days!!!!


----------



## Rest&Relax

Shoveling at least 3 inches of snow off of part of my driveway this evening so I can get to work in the morning.  Wishing I was in WDW, even the cold is better than this.


----------



## Rest&Relax

Think warm! Airline reservations made today for April.  Tired of this snow & cold and it's only January 13th.


----------



## lmshaggard

Booked our December trip at BLT last week, but really can't wait to get back home at the end of the month.  We had a big family trip last month and my DH and I need a vacation alone from our vacation   Can't wait to spend 5 days with my favorite big guy in one of our favorite places while my 2 little guys hang out at home with their grandparents!  It makes it even harder to wait while all this snow is on the ground - ugh!


----------



## AirGoofy

Another snow day.  Can't wait for Spring Break at BWV.


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

Just a little more then 500 days til we return to WDW


----------



## Rest&Relax

Calling for more snow tonight.  They're not calling for much but I just got my driveway cleaned off from the last snow!

Trying to keep warm thoughts by planning ADR's for our next trip.  75 days and counting.


----------



## lmshaggard

30 hours and counting until a long weekend home without our DSs.  Can't wait to leave this snow and cold!!!  Anyone else heading home soon??


----------



## KyCruisinSusan

Hope you've had a great time.  It's been a beautiful weekend here with highs in the 50's.  Sadly it will be turning cold again soon enough and more of that dirty 4 letter word that starts with S.   Come on Spring


----------



## lmshaggard

We just got back and had a wonderful couple of days just enjoying some quality couple time!  Weather was pretty good - low 70's high 60's during the day - still pretty cold at night, but much better than here!!!  The new show on the castle is amazing!!!  I did start to really miss our little guys yesterday though   Now, time to start planning the next trip


----------



## LuvLuvLuv

hello hello!

future DVC owner here from florence!  we're just waiting until (probably) 2013 to buy into BLT.  our disney wedding is next year (nov 2012) so we want to wait until after that to take the plunge!

this year i've rented kidani points for march and may... and hopefully will score a BLT ressie for november!!  i can't wait to get out of this crazy weather!!


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

LuvLuvLuv said:


> hello hello!
> 
> future DVC owner here from florence!  we're just waiting until (probably) 2013 to buy into BLT.  our disney wedding is next year (nov 2012) so we want to wait until after that to take the plunge!
> 
> this year i've rented kidani points for march and may... and hopefully will score a BLT ressie for november!!  i can't wait to get out of this crazy weather!!



You will love Kidani. It's a wonderful resort. Welcome aboard!!


----------



## AirGoofy

LuvLuvLuv said:


> hello hello!
> 
> future DVC owner here from florence!  we're just waiting until (probably) 2013 to buy into BLT.  our disney wedding is next year (nov 2012) so we want to wait until after that to take the plunge!
> 
> this year i've rented kidani points for march and may... and hopefully will score a BLT ressie for november!!  i can't wait to get out of this crazy weather!!



Welcome and congrats on your upcoming wedding.  We honeymooned there 10 years ago & still remember it.  Also, we had a great time at Kidani this year, & we have our first BLT trip in October this year.  Good travels.


----------



## AirGoofy

Is there no one left in KY due to the cold?  Is everyone at WDW?


----------



## Rest&Relax

Oh, I wish we were in WDW!  Stuck here burning the late night hours at work and getting frustrated of how expensive airfare is for this summer!    Going to have to work double time for this trip.

Looking forward to getting away in April for the Flower & Garden Festival.  Sure hope it warms up by then.


----------



## AirGoofy

48 Days and counting.  It is just not soon enough.


----------



## Rest&Relax

Not fair AirGoofy, your leaving before we do.  

54 days and counting and not coming soon enough for me either!


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

AirGoofy said:


> 48 Days and counting.  It is just not soon enough.



Don't feel bad. We have just under 500 days til our next trip.


----------



## AirGoofy

KYCruiseCrazy said:


> Don't feel bad. We have just under 500 days til our next trip.



Yikes.


----------



## mic_KY_mouses

KYCruiseCrazy said:


> Don't feel bad. We have just under 500 days til our next trip.



Don't feel bad, we don't even have a next trip planned.   I can handle it for now though, because spring is just around the corner!  I might have to look for signs of withdrawal though.


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

mic_KY_mouses said:


> Don't feel bad, we don't even have a next trip planned.   I can handle it for now though, because spring is just around the corner!  I might have to look for signs of withdrawal though.


----------



## LawChic

We are in Louisville.  Just bought an OKW resale.  Probably not going to make a trip until 2012!


----------



## AirGoofy

LawChic said:


> We are in Louisville.  Just bought an OKW resale.  Probably not going to make a trip until 2012!



Welcome.


----------



## Rest&Relax

LawChic said:


> We are in Louisville.  Just bought an OKW resale.  Probably not going to make a trip until 2012!



Welcome to DVC!
OKW was our first home resort since 93.  Hope you love it as much as we do.


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

LawChic said:


> We are in Louisville.  Just bought an OKW resale.  Probably not going to make a trip until 2012!



Welcome to the Family


----------



## mic_KY_mouses

LawChic said:


> We are in Louisville.  Just bought an OKW resale.  Probably not going to make a trip until 2012!



Welcome to the Kentucky thread!  It's nice to know there are other people who live in KY who are enjoying their DVC membership.


----------



## Rest&Relax

Anyone going down this spring for the Flower & Garden Festival?

We will be there 4/9 - 4/16.  Looks like we will be missing Thunder over Louisville this year.


----------



## KyCruisinSusan

Rest&Relax said:


> Anyone going down this spring for the Flower & Garden Festival?
> 
> We will be there 4/9 - 4/16. Looks like we will be missing Thunder over Louisville this year.


 
Guess we will just have to enjoy Thunder for you!! I'm sure DH will video it and have it posted on YouTube so you can watch it second hand.


----------



## AirGoofy

Rest&Relax said:


> Anyone going down this spring for the Flower & Garden Festival?
> 
> We will be there 4/9 - 4/16.  Looks like we will be missing Thunder over Louisville this year.



Is Thunder that early?  You'll be forced to watch fireworks with a castle backdrop.  Poor thing.


----------



## Rest&Relax

Thunder over Louisville is a week early due to Easter.  

Watching fireworks over the castle and Illuminations for a week will have to do to make up the loss.


----------



## mic_KY_mouses

Rest&Relax said:


> Thunder over Louisville is a week early due to Easter.
> 
> Watching fireworks over the castle and Illuminations for a week will have to do to make up the loss.



I didn't realize about the Thunder change....thanks for the heads up!  We spent last Derby Day at the Flower and Garden Festival in Epcot.  We just missed the new castle show by a few days when we were there in January.  It is called Magic, Memories, and Me (or something close).  I saw it online and it looked awesome.


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

Rest&Relax said:


> Thunder over Louisville is a week early due to Easter.
> 
> Watching fireworks over the castle and Illuminations for a week will have to do to make up the loss.



I love the fireworks and the way you feel at WDW. It just can't be beat. 

But, when a city kicks off a party for some horses with over 150,000 fired shells, it just can't be beat. I've now been to 5 thunders in both warm and down right cold wet weather and still love it. 

And there is something about being stuck in traffic that makes a Nascar event look small.


----------



## AirGoofy

Thunder is great, but that traffic stinks.  I remember when we 1St started going to WDW & stayed at value resorts.  I hated that bus line wait/ ride back to POP or All- stars.  But, since DVC, my traffic problems have ended.  I really like Thunder, but will take Wishes or Hallowishes show over Thunder now.


----------



## Rest&Relax

I too hate the traffic at Thunder.  Been to many "Thunders", even remember the 1st one they ever had.  

Watching those fireworks over the river and the bridge is a great feeling but we much rather will take a trip to WDW over Thunder. 

Nothing like that "magical" feeling you get when you see the fireworks over the castle.


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

AirGoofy said:


> Thunder is great, but that traffic stinks.  I remember when we 1St started going to WDW & stayed at value resorts.  I hated that bus line wait/ ride back to POP or All- stars.  But, since DVC, my traffic problems have ended.  I really like Thunder, but will take Wishes or Hallowishes show over Thunder now.





Rest&Relax said:


> I too hate the traffic at Thunder.  Been to many "Thunders", even remember the 1st one they ever had.
> 
> Watching those fireworks over the river and the bridge is a great feeling but we much rather will take a trip to WDW over Thunder.
> 
> Nothing like that "magical" feeling you get when you see the fireworks over the castle.



1100 shells is the most launched at any daily fireworks show at WDW. Add music and the magic at the parks and  this all lasts 14-18 minutes.

Now, have 24 minutes of non stop fireworks (with music) if you can hear it. I have always loved disney fireworks. I froze my butt off to watch wishes from atop BLT last year.

I just love fireworks. always have. Thunder just makes fireworks sooooooo amazing and from Joe's crab shack, you really feel the "Thunder"!!


----------



## AirGoofy

KYCruiseCrazy said:


> s fireworks sooooooo amazing and from Joe's crab shack, you really feel the "Thunder"!!



I bet Joe's would be cool.  We were on the Belvedere one year, & that was really cool.  The Thunder and smoke were intense.  It's been 15 years since I've lived in Louisville.  I'll still take Wishes, and wish I could live in WDW.


----------



## cpcat

Hi, I'm in Corbin and a UK alum.  I've been to WDW several times now and am considering buying points at BLT for myself, wife and 2 daughters (7,9).  It will probably happen next week.

I was told I could get a prepaid VISA incentive along with my purchase if I had a referral (name) from a current DVC member.  Anyone willing?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Batstang2000

i'd be happy to refer you, send me a PM


----------



## cpcat

Thanks so much.  I tried to PM you back but the rules apparently are that I have to have a post count of at least 10 to do it.  I think all I need is a full name (which you provided).  Thanks again.

Getting excited and hopeful for Fall Break at BLT and AKV!


----------



## AirGoofy

cpcat said:


> Hi, I'm in Corbin and a UK alum.  I've been to WDW several times now and am considering buying points at BLT for myself, wife and 2 daughters (7,9).  It will probably happen next week.



Welcome.  We bought a new contract at BLT last year and have yet to stay there, but looking forward to it in October.  I am in Owensboro with 2 daughters (6,9).


----------



## MrDVC

Howdy from Prospect.  I've been in the Louisville area for about 2 years now.  Just came across this thread.  Thought I'd say "Howdy!"


----------



## KyCruisinSusan

MrDVC said:


> Howdy from Prospect.  I've been in the Louisville area for about 2 years now.  Just came across this thread.  Thought I'd say "Howdy!"




Welcome aboard MrDVC! I am a graduate of OCHS, the original I love that this thread is bringing so many Kentuckians together on the Dis.


----------



## cpcat

AirGoofy said:


> Welcome.  We bought a new contract at BLT last year and have yet to stay there, but looking forward to it in October.  I am in Owensboro with 2 daughters (6,9).



Thanks.  I purchased at BLT yesterday.  WOOOHOOO!

Still working on the reservation details.  I'm also going in October (8-15).  Imagine that!  Maybe we could meet if we're there at the same time.


----------



## mic_KY_mouses

Welcome to the newbies!!!! It is nice to see all the other Ky Disney fans.  We all need to stick together so the rest of the ownership doesn't think that we all run around barefoot and have corn cob pipes sticking out of our mouths.  We Kentuckians do have some good taste if we picked DVC!


----------



## AirGoofy

cpcat said:


> Thanks.  I purchased at BLT yesterday.  WOOOHOOO!
> 
> Still working on the reservation details.  I'm also going in October (8-15).  Imagine that!  Maybe we could meet if we're there at the same time.



Yup, that is the week.  Let me know when you get your confirmation.  We have a lake view studio.  We 'll add a picture to this KY thread.  I think BLT is getting some CR overflow, which is why there is a difficulty.



mic_KY_mouses said:


> Welcome to the newbies!!!! It is nice to see all the other Ky Disney fans.  We all need to stick together so the rest of the ownership doesn't think that we all run around barefoot and have corn cob pipes sticking out of our mouths.  We Kentuckians do have some good taste if we picked DVC!



But can I still run around barefoot?  I gave up tobacco products 10 years ago.  DW made me.


----------



## cpcat

AirGoofy said:


> Yup, that is the week.  Let me know when you get your confirmation.  We have a lake view studio.  We 'll add a picture to this KY thread.  I think BLT is getting some CR overflow, which is why there is a difficulty.



I'm confirmed now for a 2BR lake view from the 9th-15th.  I'm wait-listed for the 8th and also a MK view for the same.  Our ultimate plan will be to stay the 8th-12th at BLT and then AKV for the 12th-15th.  I won't be able to book at AKV until Mar 12th.


----------



## AirGoofy

cpcat said:


> I'm confirmed now for a 2BR lake view from the 9th-15th.  I'm wait-listed for the 8th and also a MK view for the same.  Our ultimate plan will be to stay the 8th-12th at BLT and then AKV for the 12th-15th.  I won't be able to book at AKV until Mar 12th.



We can get have a KY DVC DIS meet and greet photo opp to post on the thread.  I really don't like split stays.  We tried them a couple of times, and I just do not like the packing, unpacking, etc.  But that's me.  Have a great trip and I hope you get the AKV you want.


----------



## MrDVC

KyCruisinSusan said:


> Welcome aboard MrDVC! I am a graduate of OCHS, the original I love that this thread is bringing so many Kentuckians together on the Dis.



Not familiar with the schools around here, but I'm assuming that's Oldham County.  lol


----------



## cpcat

AirGoofy said:


> We can get have a KY DVC DIS meet and greet photo opp to post on the thread.  I really don't like split stays.  We tried them a couple of times, and I just do not like the packing, unpacking, etc.  But that's me.  Have a great trip and I hope you get the AKV you want.



Sounds great.  I've gone back and forth on the split stay.  Hopefully, the waitlist for the extra day at BLT will come through before the 7 mos window opens for AKV.  Then, I'll have a full week at BLT to fall back on and will have the option of splitting with AKV at the end of the week.  I might just decide to do the full week at BLT.  My DD's  both are already pretty pumped about AKV though.


----------



## loveswdw

KyCruisinSusan said:


> I am a graduate of OCHS, the original I love that this thread is bringing so many Kentuckians together on the Dis.



Me too! Class of 1990. Go Colonels!


----------



## AirGoofy

cpcat said:


> Sounds great.  I've gone back and forth on the split stay.  Hopefully, the waitlist for the extra day at BLT will come through before the 7 mos window opens for AKV.  Then, I'll have a full week at BLT to fall back on and will have the option of splitting with AKV at the end of the week.  I might just decide to do the full week at BLT.  My DD's  both are already pretty pumped about AKV though.



Thats the great thing about DVC.  You will have 40+ years to visit over and over.  When we first took our children, I wanted to go RD to park close every day.  I'd be dragging the children and DW around because I had to do EVERYTHING.  Since being DVC members now a couple years, I have slowed down and everyone is enjoying the trip a little more.  Now, we do theme parks a few days when we are down there and hang at the resort a few days.  One trip, we took time to visit all the DVC resorts throughout the week just to check them out.  We have not yet been to all the (WDW) DVC resorts - which is a goal - but will get there eventually.  We did split stays twice before accepting that we did not want to do them (and 1 was split stay in same resort - from a studio to a 1BR).  You may love them.  Part of the fun is planning them.  I am working on several versions for a Fall Break 2012 trip.


----------



## AirGoofy

Is everyone in KY Dis land ok or under water?  Or, did you escape to WDW this week?


----------



## vaughan100

Just found this thread and thought it was a great idea!  We are Lexingtonians here.  Both UK and UofL fans/alumni.  Planning my summer Disney trip right now.  It will be our first visit to BCV.  We are BLT owners and love it, but want to try all the places out too.  

Right now trying to decide if we want to drive straight through or not.  We have split the drive into 2 days since we had kids.  They are all in school now so may be able to handle the drive without driving us nuts.  What do you guys do?


----------



## KyCruisinSusan

loveswdw said:


> Me too! Class of 1990. Go Colonels!



Woohoo Class of 1987! It's almost time for the big 25 yr reunion.  



vaughan100 said:


> Just found this thread and thought it was a great idea!  We are Lexingtonians here.  Both UK and UofL fans/alumni.  Planning my summer Disney trip right now.  It will be our first visit to BCV.  We are BLT owners and love it, but want to try all the places out too.
> 
> Right now trying to decide if we want to drive straight through or not.  We have split the drive into 2 days since we had kids.  They are all in school now so may be able to handle the drive without driving us nuts.  What do you guys do?



We usually drive straight through with or without the kids. If the kids are with us they can pass out in the backseat if they get tired of watching movies or playing with DS's or PSP's or whatever.  Last trip DH drove the entire way home (he's a truck driver). I usually drive the first leg down, depending on what time we leave.  

On our 08' trip we took both cars, since there were 5 of us and it was cheaper than renting a minivan, and we stopped on the way down and the way back at whatever motel we could find to crash in for a few hours, but if we're both in the same car it's a straight shot.

mic_KY_mouses we both gave up the corn cob pipe almost 6 yrs ago but we love to play some corn hole  (i don't think that game could have a worse name)


----------



## loveswdw

vaughan100 said:


> Right now trying to decide if we want to drive straight through or not.  We have split the drive into 2 days since we had kids.  They are all in school now so may be able to handle the drive without driving us nuts.  What do you guys do?



Welcome to the KY thread Vaughan100! Glad to see you! 
We have always flown to FL. We've been going to WDW since 1998 about every 15-18 months. We try to fly out of Lville as often as we can since it's closest to home but we've flown out of Cinci twice and our last trip out of LEX. Probably will fly out of LEX again in October if i can get the tix cheap enough to suit me. Since AirTran flies out of LEX directly into MCO, we flew in June '10 for just under $700 for the 4 of us RT. That's including baggage fees (2 suitcases & a set of golf clubs) plus seat assignments. Granted AirTran is limited service--just one flight out/one flight in several days a week, but we luckily had no issues and the flight times work much better for us than the sole nonstop offered by Southwest out of Lville. And our boys (7 & 3) are seasoned fliers (DS7 has been to WDW 7 times & DS3 has been 3 times) and they love to fly.

We have considered driving this upcoming trip. We took the boys to HHI last October and drove. It took 12 hours with stops and they did fantastically! So if the airfare doesn't drop to the level I want, then we may drive. DH & I really don't want to...16 hours one way in the car vs. 5 hrs total travel time for flying (an hour at the airport, 2 hrs in the air, another hr to deplane, pick up luggage & get the rental car). 

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## ramsfootball92

Greeting from another Louis_villian_  (we are a house divided as I am an alumni of U of L but traditionally the family bleeds blue) 

I'm originally from Owensboro as well and it's nice to see it represented!  Alas, I moved when I was 9 but have family still there.  My DH and 2 of our boys just returned from ESPN the Weekend on Monday and we are heading back 4/3 for spring break!  We drive straight through the night and figure we can sleep when we're old...no comments from the peanut gallery please!

Hmmm, that reminds me that I need to update my signature!


----------



## mic_KY_mouses

KyCruisinSusan said:


> Woohoo Class of 1987! It's almost time for the big 25 yr reunion.
> 
> 
> 
> We usually drive straight through with or without the kids. If the kids are with us they can pass out in the backseat if they get tired of watching movies or playing with DS's or PSP's or whatever.  Last trip DH drove the entire way home (he's a truck driver). I usually drive the first leg down, depending on what time we leave.
> 
> On our 08' trip we took both cars, since there were 5 of us and it was cheaper than renting a minivan, and we stopped on the way down and the way back at whatever motel we could find to crash in for a few hours, but if we're both in the same car it's a straight shot.
> 
> mic_KY_mouses we both gave up the corn cob pipe almost 6 yrs ago but we love to play some corn hole  (i don't think that game could have a worse name)



Susan, Corn cob pipe (smokes) gone 4 years ago for me and 9 years ago for hubby.    It's nice not to have to look for smoking areas at WDW anymore.  I agree with the corn hole comment.  I have never played though so I mean not to offend any dedicated players.   

We are a little soggy here in E'town but the Rolling Fork is nearby and was out of it's banks.  Compared to what is going on in Japan I am becoming more thankful every minute for what I thought was a stinky winter and too-rainy beginning to spring.

Welcome to the newbies!!  It's great to see other Kentuckians here.


----------



## AirGoofy

vaughan100 said:


> Just found this thread and thought it was a great idea!  We are Lexingtonians here.  Both UK and UofL fans/alumni.  Planning my summer Disney trip right now.  It will be our first visit to BCV.  We are BLT owners and love it, but want to try all the places out too.
> 
> Right now trying to decide if we want to drive straight through or not.  We have split the drive into 2 days since we had kids.  They are all in school now so may be able to handle the drive without driving us nuts.  What do you guys do?



Welcome.  Our girls are 9,6 now.  For last 5 years, we leave KY around 6 pm, drive straight through, and get to WDW for breakfast.  I drive most of the trip & DW will give a few hours relief to sleep.  I am tired all day, but we stay at resort and I try to nap by pool. My children get to sleep, not fight in car, & not ask, "how much longer is it?".


----------



## KyCruisinSusan

ramsfootball92 said:


> Greeting from another Louis_villian_  (we are a house divided as I am an alumni of U of L but traditionally the family bleeds blue)
> 
> I'm originally from Owensboro as well and it's nice to see it represented!  Alas, I moved when I was 9 but have family still there.  My DH and 2 of our boys just returned from ESPN the Weekend on Monday and we are heading back 4/3 for spring break!  We drive straight through the night and figure we can sleep when we're old...no comments from the peanut gallery please!
> 
> Hmmm, that reminds me that I need to update my signature!



Welcome to the fold Ramsfootball!! I'm going out on a limb here and guess that your 17yr olds are twins. Am I right? It's great to have more Kentuckians join our group. 

I had to hunt for this thread. It had migrated all the way to page 4

Hope everyone is enjoying the warm Spring weather, of course like normal, it's not here to stay yet, just to tease.  I know our seasonal allergies are kickin how's everyone else doing?


----------



## Rest&Relax

I believe work is overtaking us. 
Can't wait to get away, looking forward to getting away in 18 days.  Only plans we have are a couple of ADR's, otherwise we are sitting, relaxing, looking at flowers, sitting, relaxing, and looking at flowers.  Anyone think that is too much to do?
Anyone else heading down this spring.


----------



## AirGoofy

10 days


----------



## KyCruisinSusan

AirGoofy said:


> 10 days



I'm soooooo jealous


----------



## ramsfootball92

Sorry to disappoint KyCruisinSusan but we are a blended family  It stumps people every time! My signature just updated as my daughter turned 12 over the weekend. So we now have two 17year olds in the house and two 12 year olds! Can't wait to head home this weekend...Work is dragging.  Shhh! That's what I'm supposed to be doing now. Hee hee  

Some people take smoke breaks, others coffee.  I opt for Disney!


----------



## Rest&Relax

ramsfootball92, I too opt for the Disney break.

Looks like we will be heading down when you come home. Looking forward to getting away from work.  

Have a great trip.


----------



## lmshaggard

Can't sleep as we will be at Disney tonight!!!  Thought I would check things out here and see what is new.  I do have to say though (since I live in N KY) - what about those REDS??!!  Hope all is well with everyone here in KY and I will be thinking of you while we are home this week!


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

This YouTube video is the ONLY thing that gives me my Disney fix. Please if you can, Join 300,000+ friends and watch Click Here. 

It's next weekend. April 16th!!


----------



## loveswdw

Can't believe all my Bluegrass DVCers missed the Which State Has The Most DVCers thread! After 21 pages, I'm only the 3rd Kentuckian! Everybody go post!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2658327


----------



## AirGoofy

Back from a great week at WDW.  We stayed at the Boardwalk.  Check out the TR in my signature.


----------



## disney212

Just purchased at BLT and are native Kentuckians residing in Ft. Wright (northern KY)!  Glad to see so many "neighbors" here.  Next trip is AK in December, taking the whole crew for a family reunion!


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> Just purchased at BLT and are native Kentuckians residing in Ft. Wright (northern KY)!  Glad to see so many "neighbors" here.  Next trip is AK in December, taking the whole crew for a family reunion!



How many are going?


----------



## disney212

so far 9 folks going, we are a small but close family!  Are there many folks on the forum that are in our shoes, kids are almost gone (college sr and one getting PHD but both still at home).  We are early 40's and all the folks we met last visit in Feb that were sans little ones were of my parents generation.  We love kids and the older folks but it would be nice to meet  some folks in our shoes!


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> so far 9 folks going, we are a small but close family!  Are there many folks on the forum that are in our shoes, kids are almost gone (college sr and one getting PHD but both still at home).  We are early 40's and all the folks we met last visit in Feb that were sans little ones were of my parents generation.  We love kids and the older folks but it would be nice to meet  some folks in our shoes!



We tried to plan a vacation with BIL & his family and it turned into a complete disaster - just in planning stage.  So, we aren't close & won't try again.


----------



## disney212

sorry to hear you are not close with BIL.  It is just us, brother & his family and my dad.  I guess that helps.  My SIL is the closest thing I ever had to a sister.  My DH is not close with his family, we can't tell them we purchased DVC as they will all expect free trips, and loves how close my family is.  He jokes that if anything were to ever happen between us that he wants custody of my family!  If it helps, we were not always this close but as we all approached our mid 30's it just sort of happened.


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> sorry to hear you are not close with BIL.  It is just us, brother & his family and my dad.  I guess that helps.  My SIL is the closest thing I ever had to a sister.  My DH is not close with his family, we can't tell them we purchased DVC as they will all expect free trips, and loves how close my family is.  He jokes that if anything were to ever happen between us that he wants custody of my family!  If it helps, we were not always this close but as we all approached our mid 30's it just sort of happened.



That's neat.  I do not have siblings, but get along w/ MIL and FIL well.  DW and BIL are about 7 years apart.  Maybe when he reaches the mid 30s, things will be better.


----------



## metzger01

Do Kentucky roots count? I lived in Kentucky for over 50 years, and after recently semi-retiring at the ripe old age of 49 (what can I say, 30 and out), we have moved to Florida--actually because of DVC. We just loved the Vero Beach area, and found a very nice short sale in Sebastian about 2 years ago, while staying down here a couple of years ago at the Disney resort.

Go CATS!


----------



## AirGoofy

metzger01 said:


> Do Kentucky roots count? I lived in Kentucky for over 50 years, and after recently semi-retiring at the ripe old age of 49 (what can I say, 30 and out), we have moved to Florida--actually because of DVC. We just loved the Vero Beach area, and found a very nice short sale in Sebastian about 2 years ago, while staying down here a couple of years ago at the Disney resort.
> 
> Go CATS!



I think it counts.  What part of KY?  How did you retire early?  DW and I love the Vero Beach area & I talk about moving to FL all the time.


----------



## metzger01

AirGoofy said:


> I think it counts.  What part of KY?  How did you retire early?  DW and I love the Vero Beach area & I talk about moving to FL all the time.



Goshen, KY--right outside of Louisville. I worked at Philip Morris, and they had full retirement benefits after 30 years service. I hired in at 19, and when they closed the plant in 2000 transferred to NC to finish my last 6 years. I was doing extensive commuting for those 6 years, so when I hit 30 years service, I retired from there.

Vero Beach is a very nice place to move, although, for us, we actaully preferred Sebastian. We're about 8 miles from Disney's VB resort, about 2 miles off I-95 around where CR510 and CR512 meet. I still occasionally look for something to do down here, but the unemployment situation has still not recovered, and about the only jobs available only pay $8-$10 per hour. So, if your looking to retire here, it's a great place, as housing prices took a big hit here. If you still have to work, not so great, as most Floridians were likewise hit hard, so good jobs are hard to come by.


----------



## AirGoofy

metzger01 said:


> Goshen, KY--right outside of Louisville. I worked at Philip Morris, and they had full retirement benefits after 30 years service. I hired in at 19, and when they closed the plant in 2000 transferred to NC to finish my last 6 years. I was doing extensive commuting for those 6 years, so when I hit 30 years service, I retired from there.
> 
> Vero Beach is a very nice place to move, although, for us, we actaully preferred Sebastian. We're about 8 miles from Disney's VB resort, about 2 miles off I-95 around where CR510 and CR512 meet. I still occasionally look for something to do down here, but the unemployment situation has still not recovered, and about the only jobs available only pay $8-$10 per hour. So, if your looking to retire here, it's a great place, as housing prices took a big hit here. If you still have to work, not so great, as most Floridians were likewise hit hard, so good jobs are hard to come by.



We stayed at Vero Resort a few years ago and had a great time.  We drove into the town for Mass on Sunday, and it seemed nice.  I can retire in 12 more years.  DW tells me FL wouldn't be the same if I had to work there as opposed to just vacation there.   So, it's 12 more years here or try to start a new career there and work until ...


----------



## Rest&Relax

Enjoyed reading your TR.   We just returned last weekend and will do just a brief one later, ours are not that interesting.

One option for traveling you may look into is going down 75 instead of 65. It will add more time coming from Owensboro, but you bypass all the major cities.

We have not driven for several years now (we don't like driving, DH gets too sleepy)

After several times getting stuck in Atlanta we switched and would go from Louisville to Knoxville on 75 to the Carolina's then go down 95.  It really only added about 30 minutes for us and it's a beautiful drive.  We always made it a 2 day drive.


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

Any one liking all of the rain in the blue grass? Over 4 inches of rain since late thursday. I'll be posting some video of the heavy rain on April 23 in the late afternoon. My rain gauge showed 1.25 inches of rain in the 15 mins of rain. Amazing!!


Anyone else having the same rain?


----------



## mic_KY_mouses

It looks like a big flooding event is in the works.  I feel so bad for those having to leave their homes and possessions.  We are safe and sound here in Etown.  If this keeps up the horses will be swimming for the finish line at the Derby.

Great to hear from Metzger01.  We visited Vero last fall and spoke to some locals who said there were still some good property opportunities.  It is a nice area.  Is there a market for rentals if someone wanted to buy now and move in a couple years?


----------



## metzger01

mic_KY_mouses said:


> It looks like a big flooding event is in the works.  I feel so bad for those having to leave their homes and possessions.  We are safe and sound here in Etown.  If this keeps up the horses will be swimming for the finish line at the Derby.
> 
> Great to hear from Metzger01.  We visited Vero last fall and spoke to some locals who said there were still some good property opportunities.  It is a nice area.  Is there a market for rentals if someone wanted to buy now and move in a couple years?



I guess that all depends upon the price range you are speaking of. I will say that someone just purchased a foreclosure at auction next door to me for $125,000 and after putting in $10,000 and 3 weeks has it on the market for $174, 900, and already has a contract on it. So yes, I think if you could pick up a short sale or distressed seller or foreclosure auction, you could definitely rent it out to cover your expenses and maybe a small profit. But once again, it would depend upon the price range you are speaking of.


----------



## Batstang2000

OK, everyone from KY, go vote here  
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2701620


----------



## AirGoofy

Rest&Relax said:


> Enjoyed reading your TR.   We just returned last weekend and will do just a brief one later, ours are not that interesting.
> 
> One option for traveling you may look into is going down 75 instead of 65. It will add more time coming from Owensboro, but you bypass all the major cities.



We hate Atlanta, so tried 65 this time.  We avoided it, but it was too long a drive.  I'll look into that 95 route.  When we leave KY, we go 75, leave in the evening and hit Atlanta around 1:00 - 2:00 AM.  Well, there is no traffic at that time and we cruise through.  But, driving home is a different story.  I've thought about driving 1/2 way back, staying the night, and then drive the rest of the way the next day.


----------



## Rest&Relax

We have been home from WDW for 8 days now and I think all it has done is rain since we been home.  We are up to about 6 1/2 inches here in Floyds Knobs. House is dry but my driveway has taken a beaten.  DH & DS have been carpooling to work in downtown Louisville.  DS lost his parking area due to the flooding.  

I am ready to go back to WDW.  

Short trip report: It was beautiful weather the whole week.  Temps 88 - 92.  Stayed at BWV and enjoyed walking to Epcot every day. DH wore a pedometer and we walked about 67 miles for the whole week. 

Ate breakfast a Kouzzina's & character breakfast at CP, lunch at B&C, dinner at Big River Grille & the Turf Club throught out the week.

The Magic, The Memories & You Castle show is a wonderful show that Disney has put together.  We watched it several times and enjoyed it even more each and every time and of course Wishes is always good.  Looks like our night shows and weather were better than the Thunder party.

Now it is back to a busy work schedule, but at least we are rested up after a wonderful relaxing trip to our second "home".

DH & I are becoming more of a Disney escapist than a Disney addict these days but I think they go hand and hand. 

Love our DVC.


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

Batstang2000 said:


> OK, everyone from KY, go vote here
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2701620



I voted.


----------



## mic_KY_mouses

I voted too!  Go KY! 

On another topic....  11.5 inches of rain in Elizabethtown so far this month.  My brother is the lead forcaster at the weather station at Ft. Knox and says there is more to come.  Hope everyone is safe.  

Metzger01...Thanks for the info.  That is the range of property we would be looking at, and short sale is the way to go.  Do you have a feel for how the rental market is for these homes once they are purchased?  We would be interested in some investment income before a move could be arranged in a few years.


----------



## disney212

Going to Food and Wine fest 10/23-10/28.  Any other Kentuckians there that week?


----------



## loveswdw

disney212 said:


> Going to Food and Wine fest 10/23-10/28.  Any other Kentuckians there that week?



We'll be there the week before you, Oct. 14-23/24 (not sure if we're coming back Sun or Mon). It's DS7's fall break.


----------



## disney212

loveswdw said:


> We'll be there the week before you, Oct. 14-23/24 (not sure if we're coming back Sun or Mon). It's DS7's fall break.



Just saw where you are from - we keep our RV at Carrollton!  Sorry we will miss you.


----------



## AirGoofy

Rest&Relax said:


> trip report: It was beautiful weather the whole week.  Temps 88 - 92.  Stayed at BWV and enjoyed walking to Epcot every day. DH wore a pedometer and we walked about 67 miles for the whole week.
> 
> Ate breakfast a Kouzzina's & character breakfast at CP, lunch at B&C, dinner at Big River Grille & the Turf Club throught out the week.
> 
> The Magic, The Memories & You Castle show is a wonderful show that Disney has put together.  We watched it several times and enjoyed it even more each and every time and of course Wishes is always good.  Looks like our night shows and weather were better than the Thunder party.
> 
> Now it is back to a busy work schedule, but at least we are rested up after a wonderful relaxing trip to our second "home".
> 
> DH & I are becoming more of a Disney escapist than a Disney addict these days but I think they go hand and hand.
> 
> Love our DVC.



Glad you had a great trip & that is a lot of miles.  We didn't make it to Kouzzina for breakfast.  That was really the only place we didn't get to try that I wanted.  I really liked ESPN club.



disney212 said:


> Going to Food and Wine fest 10/23-10/28.  Any other Kentuckians there that week?



We're going two weeks before that.  BLT!!


----------



## Rest&Relax

We really enjoyed eating at Kouzzina's for breakfast.  We wanted to do dinner but never was able to work it in.  Will have to keep it on my list to do.

Will not be down there for the food & wine fest.  We will be going end of June and then again second week in December for the holiday decorations.  Hard to pass up our December trip, it always gets me in the spirit of Christmas.


----------



## DisneyStoryMania

Hey, This is a great thread.

Elizabethtown here, love meeting DVCers we are new to the club but so far see nothing wrong with it.

How is everyone enjoying the weather...booo

Everyone go vote for the Bluegrass....
VOTE FOR WHICH STATE HAS THE MOST DVC'ers HERE

We needed something to curb our obsession.....


----------



## metzger01

mic_KY_mouses said:


> I voted too!  Go KY!
> 
> On another topic....  11.5 inches of rain in Elizabethtown so far this month.  My brother is the lead forcaster at the weather station at Ft. Knox and says there is more to come.  Hope everyone is safe.
> 
> Metzger01...Thanks for the info.  That is the range of property we would be looking at, and short sale is the way to go.  Do you have a feel for how the rental market is for these homes once they are purchased?  We would be interested in some investment income before a move could be arranged in a few years.



Hope all that rain stops before we head up that way in about a week.

As for the rental market here, all I can compare it to is Louisville, since I lived there so long. The rental market in Louisville is definitely stronger. That is to say that you could probably get a couple hundred dollars more for similar property in Louisville than down here. But then again, property took a much bigger hit here than in Louisville. I'm probably not the best qualified to give you accurate information, but if you'd like, you can email me and I'll give you an excellent realtor that is very knowledgeable about short sales. Unfortunately our realtor was not, but the seller's realtor helped us out immensely, and I would highly recommend her.


----------



## mic_KY_mouses

Metzger01.....thanks for the info.  When we get the chance to look I may send a PM to get that name from you.  Thanks!

DisneyStoryMania.....Welcome to another Elizabethtown resident and congrats on joining DVC!  You'll love the forums here on DIS.  I learned more about how our DVC works here than anywhere.  Lots of great advice on how to get the most from your contract.


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

DisneyStoryMania said:


> Hey, This is a great thread.
> 
> Elizabethtown here, love meeting DVCers we are new to the club but so far see nothing wrong with it.
> 
> How is everyone enjoying the weather...booo
> 
> Everyone go vote for the Bluegrass....
> VOTE FOR WHICH STATE HAS THE MOST DVC'ers HERE
> 
> We needed something to curb our obsession.....



Welcome to the club. I voted!!



metzger01 said:


> Hope all that rain stops before we head up that way in about a week.
> 
> As for the rental market here, all I can compare it to is Louisville, since I lived there so long. The rental market in Louisville is definitely stronger. That is to say that you could probably get a couple hundred dollars more for similar property in Louisville than down here. But then again, property took a much bigger hit here than in Louisville. I'm probably not the best qualified to give you accurate information, but if you'd like, you can email me and I'll give you an excellent realtor that is very knowledgeable about short sales. Unfortunately our realtor was not, but the seller's realtor helped us out immensely, and I would highly recommend her.



Here in Mt Washington we received just a bit more then 9" of rain

We are getting a new roof. WooHoo. We also had added to our roof 13" of extra insulation and a new vented roof. In the past hour and 15 mins. they have got most of the roof and old paper already off. I'll try to post some photo's later. This is turning out to be a good day. I woke up early so I could get the this ready for the roofers. They have to enter to plug up the vents so it helps with cooling of the roof. And lower electric bills!!

Thanks again,

John


----------



## AirGoofy

Rest&Relax said:


> We really enjoyed eating at Kouzzina's for breakfast.  We wanted to do dinner but never was able to work it in.  Will have to keep it on my list to do.
> 
> Will not be down there for the food & wine fest.  We will be going end of June and then again second week in December for the holiday decorations.  Hard to pass up our December trip, it always gets me in the spirit of Christmas.



The dinner menu didn't look good to me.  It had 1 seafood dish that sounded ok, but that was it.


----------



## disney212

I keep reading about dessert party.  I asked on a couple of other threads but did not get a response, figuring someone on the KY thread would know.  Can  you help a fellow KY girl out? Does anyone know where/how to book the dessert party at MK?


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> I keep reading about dessert party.  I asked on a couple of other threads but did not get a response, figuring someone on the KY thread would know.  Can  you help a fellow KY girl out? Does anyone know where/how to book the dessert party at MK?



It is only offered certain times of year.  It is at the TomorrowLand Terrace Restaurant.  You get there an hour before Wishes, and then get a designated seating area outside.  You can call the WDW Dine # to ask about availability and make a reservation.


----------



## disney212

AirGoofy said:


> It is only offered certain times of year.  It is at the TomorrowLand Terrace Restaurant.  You get there an hour before Wishes, and then get a designated seating area outside.  You can call the WDW Dine # to ask about availability and make a reservation.



thanks!!!!!


----------



## disney212

Hope all my fellow Ky'ers enjoy our annual state "holiday"!  I know there are 2 minutes today that I will be screaming and glued to the screen!


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> Hope all my fellow Ky'ers enjoy our annual state "holiday"!  I know there are 2 minutes today that I will be screaming and glued to the screen!



The Derby is really cool, Thunder fireworks are great, had a balloon from Balloon race (during practice) land in a field by our home one year ---- but I'd still rather be in Disney World.


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

disney212 said:


> Hope all my fellow Ky'ers enjoy our annual state "holiday"!  I know there are 2 minutes today that I will be screaming and glued to the screen!



I just want to park at Papa John's Cardinal Stadium for $15. Walk down and video tape the race from the outside of the final turn. To hear the LOUD roar of the crowd. 



AirGoofy said:


> The Derby is really cool, Thunder fireworks are great, had a balloon from Balloon race (during practice) land in a field by our home one year ---- but I'd still rather be in Disney World.



Horse racing, hot air ballons. Yes not better then WDW. No way!!

Thunder over Louisville arriving at 8 am and leaving around 10 pm to fight traffic for 2 hrs. The greatest fireworks show in the USA. I just LOVE fireworks. I always have!! Thanks MomHappy Kentucky Derby Day!!!


----------



## JasonDVC

disney212 said:


> Hope all my fellow Ky'ers enjoy our annual state "holiday"!  I know there are 2 minutes today that I will be screaming and glued to the screen!



There is a horse in the race named "Animal Kingdom". I guess we know who most DVCers will be rooting for.


----------



## JasonDVC

Holy Crap!!! Animal Kingdom actually won the Kentucky Derby!!


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

JasonDVC said:


> Holy Crap!!! Animal Kingdom actually won the Kentucky Derby!!



And I have a $5 bet across the board on Animal Kingdom.


----------



## mic_KY_mouses

I drew Animal Kingdom in our family party pot today.  They all teased me and look who's laughing now!!!!!!


----------



## disney212

Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> Happy Mother's Day!



Did you get the Wishes desert party?


----------



## disney212

AirGoofy said:


> Did you get the Wishes desert party?



 I finally find the info thanks to my great KY "neighbors".  Planned on calling this weekend but with Derby, Mother's Day, my dad's b-day, it kind of got the best of me.  I will be calling this week to see if I can get a reservation!


----------



## disney212

Not sure about the rest of KY but here in the northern most part it sure feels like Florida.  Looks like we went straight from winter, to floods, to August.


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> Not sure about the rest of KY but here in the northern most part it sure feels like Florida.  Looks like we went straight from winter, to floods, to August.



I'll take the heat over cold and rain anyway.


----------



## disney212

AirGoofy said:


> I'll take the heat over cold and rain anyway.



unfortunately we are back to cold and rain!  Hope it is warmer in your part of KY!  I miss FL!


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> unfortunately we are back to cold and rain!  Hope it is warmer in your part of KY!  I miss FL!



Nope we are back to no sun and rain.  We thought about planning a June trip to WDW.  But, since we already have an October trip booked, I guess we'll just have to wait.


----------



## lmshaggard

disney212 said:


> unfortunately we are back to cold and rain!  Hope it is warmer in your part of KY!  I miss FL!



Saw several of your posts - I haven't been on the boards in awhile.  We are from Ft Thomas.  We did a big extended family trip (6 adults / 2 children) to AK Kidani last December - we had a wonderful time.  I just switched our December trip this year from BLT to AK - we really like AK especially for the amount of points   When are you going?  As far as the dessert party, we haven't done it at WDW, but we did it at DL several years ago and it was really nice.  So nice to see another Northern Kentuckian on here


----------



## disney212

lmshaggard said:


> Saw several of your posts - I haven't been on the boards in awhile.  We are from Ft Thomas.  We did a big extended family trip (6 adults / 2 children) to AK Kidani last December - we had a wonderful time.  I just switched our December trip this year from BLT to AK - we really like AK especially for the amount of points   When are you going?  As far as the dessert party, we haven't done it at WDW, but we did it at DL several years ago and it was really nice.  So nice to see another Northern Kentuckian on here



Next trip is October 23-28.  Glad to meet you.  We have several friends in  your wonderful town.  My "kids" go to college not far from you


----------



## AirGoofy

The KY thread has been quiet?  Has everyone been to WDW?  Anyone have summer trip planned?


----------



## disney212

AirGoofy said:


> The KY thread has been quiet?  Has everyone been to WDW?  Anyone have summer trip planned?



not until October (sigh)...you?


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> not until October (sigh)...you?



We will be at BLT in October.  I think there are some other KY Disers on this thread who will be there then.


----------



## Rest&Relax

AirGoofy said:


> The KY thread has been quiet?  Has everyone been to WDW?  Anyone have summer trip planned?



Leaving in 19 days!!  

First trip back in 3 years with our 2 sons and a friend who has never been.  DS are 23 & 25 now.  Definitely will be a faster pace than what DH & I have been doing the past couple of years.  Hopefully I won't be too exhausted when I get home.  Work is keeping us that way now so looking forward to getting away.


----------



## loveswdw

Not going back until October. Today, my vacation countdown on my desktop says 130 days to go.


----------



## AirGoofy

Rest&Relax said:


> Leaving in 19 days!!
> 
> First trip back in 3 years with our 2 sons and a friend who has never been.  DS are 23 & 25 now.  Definitely will be a faster pace than what DH & I have been doing the past couple of years.  Hopefully I won't be too exhausted when I get home.  Work is keeping us that way now so looking forward to getting away.



Have a great trip.  If it gets too fast, then you can let them roam free.  < 30 day countdowns are great.  Where are u staying?


----------



## Rest&Relax

Decided to stay at BLT for the 3 bathrooms and dedicated 2BR.  The boys have never stayed there so we will see how they like it.  They have always stayed at OKW and think it is there home.  They love the layed back feeling at OKW.

We have several breakfast ADR's but that's it, so if they start doing commando they're on their own.  Surprising my oldest DS still loves to do things as a family.  DH has been so busy at work hopefully he will be able to get away and relax.    He needs it!


----------



## KY*Figment

October is way too far off.  I have the itch to go now!


----------



## AirGoofy

Rest&Relax said:


> Decided to stay at BLT for the 3 bathrooms and dedicated 2BR.  The boys have never stayed there so we will see how they like it.  They have always stayed at OKW and think it is there home.  They love the layed back feeling at OKW.
> 
> We have several breakfast ADR's but that's it, so if they start doing commando they're on their own.  Surprising my oldest DS still loves to do things as a family.  DH has been so busy at work hopefully he will be able to get away and relax.    He needs it!



This will be our first trip to BLT and love the idea of the monorail resort.  I loved Wilderness lodge and its proximity to Bay Lake and MK. I like how BLT & AKV (Kidani) added the extra bathroom to 1 BR and above.  I think that makes a difference.  Have a great trip.


----------



## Rest&Relax

AirGoofy said:


> This will be our first trip to BLT and love the idea of the monorail resort.  I loved Wilderness lodge and its proximity to Bay Lake and MK. I like how BLT & AKV (Kidani) added the extra bathroom to 1 BR and above.  I think that makes a difference.  Have a great trip.



This will will be our second stay at BLT.  To me the best part about BLT is the easy of transportation to any resort.  (We rarely drive or rent a car.) They have a boat that goes directly to WL. You can hop on the monorail for ADR's to the Poly  & GF.  (We love Kona!)  You can easily walk to MK and catch a bus and go directly to any resort for ADR's.  One other thing you can do is when you are at Epcot, exit from the International gateway walk to Boardwalk and visit then catch a bus back to MK.  This way you don't have to fight the crowds on the monorail and you can enjoy all the Broadwalk entertainment before heading back to your room.  BLT is great at Christmas time, but I have always liked OKW during the summer.

The extra bathroom is a plus.  Looking forward to getting away from work and relaxing.  The only down side is we don't have another trip plan until December.  That seems so far away.


----------



## AirGoofy

Rest&Relax said:


> One other thing you can do is when you are at Epcot, exit from the International gateway walk to Boardwalk and visit then catch a bus back to MK.  This way you don't have to fight the crowds on the monorail and you can enjoy all the Broadwalk entertainment before heading back to your room.



I had not thought of that, so thanks for the tip.  We stayed at BWV this Spring Break and really enjoyed the convenience of the Boardwalk to Epcot.  And, I really enjoyed watching Illuminations (not as good as wishes) over in the countries.  We were able to sit on the outdoor benches in Canada, see the whole show, then a short walk out the gateway to the Boardwalk.  I thought taking the monorail into Epcot would be cool, but was dreading the return trip to BLT.  I like this option much better.


----------



## disney212

Rest&Relax said:


> This will will be our second stay at BLT.  To me the best part about BLT is the easy of transportation to any resort.  (We rarely drive or rent a car.) They have a boat that goes directly to WL. You can hop on the monorail for ADR's to the Poly  & GF.  (We love Kona!)  You can easily walk to MK and catch a bus and go directly to any resort for ADR's.  One other thing you can do is when you are at Epcot, exit from the International gateway walk to Boardwalk and visit then catch a bus back to MK.  This way you don't have to fight the crowds on the monorail and you can enjoy all the Broadwalk entertainment before heading back to your room.  BLT is great at Christmas time, but I have always liked OKW during the summer.
> 
> The extra bathroom is a plus.  Looking forward to getting away from work and relaxing.  The only down side is we don't have another trip plan until December.  That seems so far away.



Our first stay is coming up, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Rest&Relax

Monorail back to BLT after the fireworks at Epcot can be a pain.  Actually the Monorail can be very busy getting around during peak times.  Last December we waited for 3 trams before getting on to go to the Poly.  Still like staying at the BLT but rather walk to MK then ride the monrail all the way around with all the stops.


----------



## KY*Figment

Rest&Relax said:


> Monorail back to BLT after the fireworks at Epcot can be a pain. Actually the Monorail can be very busy getting around during peak times. Last December we waited for 3 trams before getting on to go to the Poly. Still like staying at the BLT but rather walk to MK then ride the monrail all the way around with all the stops.


 

Just got back from Holiday World.  Is the monorail back to BLT easier than a 30 min trip back to the Bluegrass State?


----------



## Rest&Relax

KY*Figment said:


> Just got back from Holiday World.  Is the monorail back to BLT easier than a 30 min trip back to the Bluegrass State?



Even a hour wait for a monorail ride in Disney is better a 30 minute drive from Holiday World.   (I even like Holiday world but much rather be in WDW no matter how long the wait.)  I really can't remember how long we waited for the monorail at Epcot or at BLT.  It couldn't have been more than 30 minutes.

At BLT in 13 days and don't care if I am waiting for the monorail as long as I'm in WDW!


----------



## KY*Figment

Rest&Relax said:


> Even a hour wait for a monorail ride in Disney is better a 30 minute drive from Holiday World.  (I even like Holiday world but much rather be in WDW no matter how long the wait.) I really can't remember how long we waited for the monorail at Epcot or at BLT. It couldn't have been more than 30 minutes.
> 
> At BLT in 13 days and don't care if I am waiting for the monorail as long as I'm in WDW!


 

Heading to Holiday World today.  It is my summertime fun bc WDW is too far away.  If Iclose my eyes I can pretend the Tram is the Monorail.


----------



## Rest&Relax

KY*Figment said:


> Heading to Holiday World today.  It is my summertime fun bc WDW is too far away.  If Iclose my eyes I can pretend the Tram is the Monorail.



Keep pretending and the Raven & the Legend could be Expedition Everest and Big Thunder Mt Railroad or Frightful falls & Raging Rapids could be Splash Mt or Kali River Rapids.    Hey at least your soft drinks are free. 

Have a great time!  We are lucky to have Holiday World close enough to enjoy when we can't make it to Disney. 

Leaving in 8 days for WDW!


----------



## loveswdw

Called Thursday to drop a day and add a day to our October reservation. So now we are in a 1BR at BCV for 5 nights and SSR for 1 night. Waitlisted for VWL for that one night since we are doing HDDR for the first time. We'd like to stay close to the Fort since we are going to the 9:30 show. Thought it'd be nice just to boat back to the VWL. Not holding my breath the waitlist will come through. Only other time the waitlist didn't work for us was for VWL too. But we at least got a DVC room and don't have to pay OOP for a room for last night!


----------



## AirGoofy

loveswdw said:


> Called Thursday to drop a day and add a day to our October reservation. So now we are in a 1BR at BCV for 5 nights and SSR for 1 night. Waitlisted for VWL for that one night since we are doing HDDR for the first time. We'd like to stay close to the Fort since we are going to the 9:30 show. Thought it'd be nice just to boat back to the VWL. Not holding my breath the waitlist will come through. Only other time the waitlist didn't work for us was for VWL too. But we at least got a DVC room and don't have to pay OOP for a room for last night!



Great plan.  You could second wait list BLT for that last night as well.  You might have another chance.  I've had better luck calling repeatedly than the wait list come thru.  HDDR is a fun show.


----------



## disney212

AirGoofy said:


> Great plan.  You could second wait list BLT for that last night as well.  You might have another chance.  I've had better luck calling repeatedly than the wait list come thru.  HDDR is a fun show.



Is HDDR worth going to if you do not have children with you?


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> Is HDDR worth going to if you do not have children with you?



Absolutely.  It has that adult humor that the children don't quite get, and it also has some slapstick for all.  The price also includes draft beer and sangria, which wasn't the finest quality, but all you can drink.  The food was average.


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

Hello everyone. I've been so busy with 2 deaths in the family, local flooding and even a tornado chase in Louisville Ky.


Here is the link to the video on The Weather Channel. Click here

Here is a link for it on WLKY 32 in Louisville. Click here


And Click HERE to watch the HD video on YouTube.

I tell ya, it was a bit scary. 

Thanks,

John


----------



## AirGoofy

KYCruiseCrazy said:


> Hello everyone. I've been so busy with 2 deaths in the family, local flooding and even a tornado chase in Louisville Ky.
> 
> 
> Here is the link to the video on The Weather Channel. Click here
> 
> Here is a link for it on WLKY 32 in Louisville. Click here
> 
> 
> And Click HERE to watch the HD video on YouTube.
> 
> I tell ya, it was a bit scary.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> John



Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## AirGoofy

From the Onion:
Kentucky DMV Introduces Game Of Chicken To Driver's Test
05.29.07 
LOUISVILLE, KY The Kentucky Department of Motor Vehicles announced yesterday that the game of chicken will be added to the state's driver's-license road test, testing prospective motorists' ability to drive directly towards one another at an accelerating speed.

"We want to make sure new drivers can handle everyday Kentucky driving scenarios," said DMV spokesman Marty Kerta

The state's test is already one of the most challenging in the nation, requiring Kentuckians to drive through stop signs, hurtle into police roadblocks, achieve at least two seconds of airborne status, and do donuts.

"If we have drivers on the road lacking these vital chicken skills, something terrible could happenlike, for instance, someone swerving away at the last second like a giant ..."


----------



## disney212

KYCruiseCrazy said:


> Hello everyone. I've been so busy with 2 deaths in the family, local flooding and even a tornado chase in Louisville Ky.
> 
> 
> Here is the link to the video on The Weather Channel. Click here
> 
> Here is a link for it on WLKY 32 in Louisville. Click here
> 
> 
> And Click HERE to watch the HD video on YouTube.
> 
> I tell ya, it was a bit scary.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> John



So sorry for your loss, glad you are all safe!


----------



## Rest&Relax

KYCruiseCrazy said:


> Hello everyone. I've been so busy with 2 deaths in the family, local flooding and even a tornado chase in Louisville Ky.
> 
> 
> Here is the link to the video on The Weather Channel. Click here
> 
> Here is a link for it on WLKY 32 in Louisville. Click here
> 
> 
> And Click HERE to watch the HD video on YouTube.
> 
> I tell ya, it was a bit scary.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> John



Sorry about your loss.  
DH's parents live right down the road from Churchill Downs.  They did not have have damaged. Thank goodness.


----------



## Rest&Relax

We just returned from BLT on Saturday.  Was a little wetter that usual.  Had showers every day and stayed cloudy.  Never had a chance to even get a tan.

Our boys really liked BLT due to the location but both said it was not the "home" feeling you get when staying at OKW.  Pool was nice but always crowded.  Wished they had a quiet pool off to the side.  Stayed in a 2BR on the 14th floor lake view over looking the pool.  Great view and very nice room! Great vacation overall!

Had some Disney magic this trip.    On Friday night DH & I went to stroll around Epcot instead of going to DTD with the kids.  Since this was our 3rd time watching Illuminations this week we sat back towards Italy's entrance.  Right before it started a CM asked if we wanted to join her in a special area to view. Of course we couldn't turn this down.  She took us up to the 2nd floor balcony in Italy to watch.  Oh what a view!  It was truly a magical view.

Tips for leaving Epcot!  We were there 3 nights. 
First night we stayed we let the crowds leave and we slowly walked out.  (MK closed at 12) Nice way to exit, monorail wasn't bad after the crowds dispersed.

2nd night my DS was in a hurry so we walked out with the crowds.  (MK was open to 12)  Bad move waited in line and was packed in monorail like a sardine!

3rd night left by way of IG and walked over to Broadwalk, but did not stay long then took bus back to MK. (MK had EH until 2:00 am)  This was probable not the night to go.  Bus was crowded going back to MK for EH, then there was a lot of people leaving due to end of Wishes and the end of regular hours. We sat in a long bus line just trying to enter into MK due to the extra buses picking up.  Our timing was definitely off. Depending on timing next time I would consider taking a bus to DTD then back to BLT.  Still liked exiting by way of IG and enjoying Broadwalk but our timing was off!

Hopes everybody has a safe and enjoyable 4th of July!


----------



## Rest&Relax

KY thread very quiet!  Where did everybody go?  Still stuck in traffic from Nascar race or everybody at WDW?


----------



## AirGoofy

Rest&Relax said:


> KY thread very quiet!  Where did everybody go?  Still stuck in traffic from Nascar race or everybody at WDW?




A great thing for KY and NASCAR fans.  Hopefully, next year's event will be better.


----------



## disney212

I didn't personally go to the race but saw the traffic backed up on the express way, it was a mess. Still garbage every where!


----------



## KY*Figment

As I ate popcorn shrimp for dinner I was wanting king crab claws from Fultons.  Also, I wanted to be watching fireworks from Top of the World Lounge!  :-D


----------



## AirGoofy

KY*Figment said:


> As I ate popcorn shrimp for dinner I was wanting king crab claws from Fultons.  Also, I wanted to be watching fireworks from Top of the World Lounge!  :-D



You have a double digit countdown.  There's always the Red Lobster.


----------



## disney212

Only 97 days until we are "home" for the first time!  DH and I are so excited


----------



## Rest&Relax

Ah! Down to the double digit dance at last. We are 143 days to go, but hey we were just there from 6/25 - 7/2.  

Going to be there for Halloween and F&W, should be a lot of fun. Enjoy yourselves on your first visit "home".  Our kids loved the MNSSHP years ago.  It's been a while since we did that. Where you staying?


----------



## disney212

SSR.  Our home resort is BLT but it was not available.  Hope you enjoyed you last trip and have fun planning your upcoming trip!


----------



## Rest&Relax

SSR is a nice resort, stayed there a couple years ago.  DH & I still go over there just to eat at the Turf Club. The pool they remodeled looks nice.  You should enjoy your stay there.  

I am way behind in planning for the December trip.    We usually don't make alot of ADR's but still need to figure out what night to do the CP and MVMCP.  We do alot of resort hopping during the holidays to see all the decorations.  December is always our favorite time to visit.


----------



## KY*Figment

AirGoofy said:


> You have a double digit countdown. There's always the Red Lobster.


 
Not funny.


----------



## disney212

Rest&Relax said:


> SSR is a nice resort, stayed there a couple years ago.  DH & I still go over there just to eat at the Turf Club. The pool they remodeled looks nice.  You should enjoy your stay there.
> 
> I am way behind in planning for the December trip.    We usually don't make alot of ADR's but still need to figure out what night to do the CP and MVMCP.  We do alot of resort hopping during the holidays to see all the decorations.  December is always our favorite time to visit.



DH an0d I are planning on taking the entire crew in December 12.  Be sure to give us the low down on which resorts to visit for decorations!  Planning 19-23 with the "crew" and 24-31 with just DH, DD and DS.


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> DH an0d I are planning on taking the entire crew in December 12.  Be sure to give us the low down on which resorts to visit for decorations!  Planning 19-23 with the "crew" and 24-31 with just DH, DD and DS.



Two weeks at WDW in Christmas sounds great.  We have never been that time of year, but plan to one day.


----------



## disney212

AirGoofy said:


> Two weeks at WDW in Christmas sounds great.  We have never been that time of year, but plan to one day.


DD is a senior in college and DS is in grad school, neither married or has kids so now is the perfect time!


----------



## disney212

less than 90 days!


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

Ok, who left the heat one??


----------



## Rest&Relax

disney212 said:


> DH an0d I are planning on taking the entire crew in December 12.  Be sure to give us the low down on which resorts to visit for decorations!  Planning 19-23 with the "crew" and 24-31 with just DH, DD and DS.



We started out going in Dec. when our DS x 2 got in college and took a family trip, now it is just DH & I going ever since. 
We had to add a day this time now staying Dec 9th - 18th due to our flights.  We couldn't get a good flight on Saturday so we decided to add a day.  We added the extra night at AKL 1BR savanna view, so be nice to eat at Boma and see all the decorations at AKL without having to make a special trip.  We love their decorations but it is nothing special.  Christmas tree is very nice. Each resort has tree decorated accordingly based on resort theme.
We always enjoy visiting WL, decorations and tree is very nice. 
Must see is the GF with the gingerbread house.
BC has a chocolate carousel and village.
Boardwalk is also decorated nicely with a smaller chocolate arrangement.  We usually visit all the monorail resorts and Epcot resorts, WL and AKL while dining at one the restuarants.
Enjoy your trip!


----------



## tennisnut

I have gotten quite crazyin making WDW reservations.

We will be there during the Food and Wine  October 1 to 6.  My DH and I will be running/walking the Race for the Taste on Saturday night.
We will also be entertaining a couple from Lexington and hope they will enjoy WDW as much as we do.  BCV

I am an avid pin collector so planned a quick trip in September for the pin event.  BWV

Always go in December.  My sister and daughter will be joining me for CP and MVMCP.  BCV

The last trip I have PLANNED will be in January (BCV ) for the half and full marathon.  My DH and I will be running the half and then the relay the next day. I think I am going to be very tired.

Susan


----------



## Rest&Relax

tennisnut said:


> I have gotten quite crazyin making WDW reservations.
> 
> We will be there during the Food and Wine  October 1 to 6.  My DH and I will be running/walking the Race for the Taste on Saturday night.
> We will also be entertaining a couple from Lexington and hope they will enjoy WDW as much as we do.  BCV
> 
> I am an avid pin collector so planned a quick trip in September for the pin event.  BWV
> 
> Always go in December.  My sister and daughter will be joining me for CP and MVMCP.  BCV
> 
> The last trip I have PLANNED will be in January (BCV ) for the half and full marathon.  My DH and I will be running the half and then the relay the next day. I think I am going to be very tired.
> 
> Susan



Wow! Your running laps around us! I'm tired just thinking about all that running. 
We usually have our pedometers on while in WDW and average 10-12 miles daily, but you got us beat.


----------



## AirGoofy

tennisnut said:


> I have gotten quite crazyin making WDW reservations.
> 
> We will be there during the Food and Wine  October 1 to 6.  My DH and I will be running/walking the Race for the Taste on Saturday night.
> We will also be entertaining a couple from Lexington and hope they will enjoy WDW as much as we do.  BCV
> 
> I am an avid pin collector so planned a quick trip in September for the pin event.  BWV
> 
> Always go in December.  My sister and daughter will be joining me for CP and MVMCP.  BCV
> 
> The last trip I have PLANNED will be in January (BCV ) for the half and full marathon.  My DH and I will be running the half and then the relay the next day. I think I am going to be very tired.
> 
> Susan



That's a lot of trips.  That's one thing I really like about my DVC, having 1 or 2 trips booked at a time.  The 7 month window will be coming up soon for Spring Break - time to start planning.


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

6 more days til I get to make a reservation for 10 days at AKV.


----------



## disney212

I should be able to book our May trip the day before we leave for F & W!  Hope to always be able to have 1 trip "on the books".


----------



## disney212

It is pretty quiet on the KY board.  Did y'all go to the World without us?


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> It is pretty quiet on the KY board.  Did y'all go to the World without us?



That's the way it tends to be here.  Quiet for awhile and then a lot of chatter.  One of the mods threatened to move the thread because they thought we were off topic once.  I think that scared a few away.  Nonetheless, with the start of school comes Fall Break, and less than 60 days for us.  BLT here we come.


----------



## loveswdw

Happy to report that this KY DVCer bought our flights today at 2 months out!! WHEW!! Thought we were gonna end up driving. AirTran out of LEX came through. I got 4 RT nonstops including seat assignments for $853.40. Minus 2 Little Debbie vouchers and I paid $833.40 total. Not the cheapest we've paid but not the most expensive either. I'm just relieved we are NOT driving this trip.

Today is August 14th and we fly out of LEX on Oct 14th. That's the closest I've ever purchased airfare to a trip.


----------



## disney212

loveswdw said:


> Happy to report that this KY DVCer bought our flights today at 2 months out!! WHEW!! Thought we were gonna end up driving. AirTran out of LEX came through. I got 4 RT nonstops including seat assignments for $853.40. Minus 2 Little Debbie voazuchers and I paid $833.40 total. Not the cheapest we've paid but not the most expensive either. I'm just relieved we are NOT driving this trip.
> 
> Today is August 14th and we fly out of LEX on Oct 14th. That's the closest I've ever purchased airfare to a trip.



We are extreme northern KY but also fly out of LEX since the CVG flights are crazy.  It is only 45 minutes to LEX and it cost less than half of CVG.  We leave on 10/23 so we aren't far behind!


----------



## loveswdw

disney212 said:


> We are extreme northern KY but also fly out of LEX since the CVG flights are crazy.  It is only 45 minutes to LEX and it cost less than half of CVG.  We leave on 10/23 so we aren't far behind!



I always check CVG, LEX and SDF. We are 35 minutes from SDF, 1+ hour from CVG, and 1.5 hours from LEX. LEX is a big plus for us because SisIL lives there and we can park at her place for the week and she can shuttle us back and forth. She lives maybe 5 minutes from the airport. We love that LEX is so small and we don't have to be there 2 hours before the flight. 

CVG has the most nonstops though they are Delta (hub=more expensive!). SDF only has 1 nonstop through SWA which is always expensive and LEX has one nonstop from AT. We do take our chances with one flight in and out per day but last June that was not a problem at all. Keeping our fingers crossed that all goes smoothly this time too.


----------



## lmshaggard

Just used our points to stay at DL last month during a month long visit to CA.  While I loved sharing my childhood with my little guys at DL, I am looking forward to our next trip home!!  It isn't 'til December, but maybe I can talk my DH into a weekend adults only getaway between now and then  

I was also reading about flights - for those of you that are in NKY, have you checked out DAY or IND?  We have purchased nonstop out of Indy for as low as $125 a ticket.  I always shop CVG, DAY, LEX, SDF, IND, and CMH.  Let me know if anyone finds any good deals for December - I haven't started looking yet


----------



## disney212

I use airfare watchdog  to get the best prices.  We try to keep out tickets in the $100 range RT and have been successful so far.  We have flown both CVG and LEX.  We have been out of DAY before but don't seem to find the MCO deals out of DAY.  Good luck, I normally find lower price flights for December right after Labor Day!  I will keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## disney212

Excited, just saw the reminder pop up on my blackberry that today is less than 60 days until we are at F&W.  First time F&w, first time MNSSHP and first time as DVC owners!  Yippee!  I know you guys understand my excitement!


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

Only 322 days til our stay at BLT.


----------



## mic_KY_mouses

I've been away from DIS since early June.  We traveled the western US in our RV.  We stayed at DLH and PPH on our points so that was great.  We have no plans for anything now and it's driving me crazy.  

Thanks for posting info on the flights and airfare.  We have been unable to get a good RT fare for about a year now through Allegiant and we are looking at other options.  Maybe something reasonable will come up and we can get to Florida soon.


----------



## KY*Figment

Owensboro was the happening place today w/ the Dragon Boat Fest!


----------



## disney212

got a notice from Airfare Watchdog yesterday that they have $98 RT out of Lex to MCO.  You can only get the fare by clicking the link in Airfare Watchdog.  Good through December.


----------



## gracelrm

30 days and counting for my family to head to HH.  Can't wait to get there!  DH & I are both teachers and have decided Fall Break may be the best thing ever.  We love our October trips to HH, VB or WDW!


----------



## loveswdw

disney212 said:


> got a notice from Airfare Watchdog yesterday that they have $98 RT out of Lex to MCO.  You can only get the fare by clicking the link in Airfare Watchdog.  Good through December.



Went there this morning and said that fares were no longer available. Now the lowest is $238 RT. Boo!!


----------



## mic_KY_mouses

disney212 said:


> got a notice from Airfare Watchdog yesterday that they have $98 RT out of Lex to MCO.  You can only get the fare by clicking the link in Airfare Watchdog.  Good through December.



Thanks for the update.  My husband deleted our Airfare Watchdog email, so I can't get the offer...... I will keep checking around, maybe it will show up at their website.


----------



## KY*Figment

I saw a car in Owensboro w/ a DVC magnet.  I followed it bc I was going the same way.  I thought about pulling up next to them & flagging them to say I am a DVC member, too but then thought twice.  They would then call the police & on most of the days of the week it would be a slow enough day to make the front page of the newspaper.    So, the silver Honda gotta way.


----------



## lmshaggard

KY*Figment said:


> I saw a car in Owensboro w/ a DVC magnet.  I followed it bc I was going the same way.  I thought about pulling up next to them & flagging them to say I am a DVC member, too but then thought twice.  They would then call the police & on most of the days of the week it would be a slow enough day to make the front page of the newspaper.    So, the silver Honda gotta way.



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AirGoofy

KY*Figment said:


> I saw a car in Owensboro w/ a DVC magnet.  I followed it bc I was going the same way.  I thought about pulling up next to them & flagging them to say I am a DVC member, too but then thought twice.  They would then call the police & on most of the days of the week it would be a slow enough day to make the front page of the newspaper.    So, the silver Honda gotta way.





lmshaggard said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Not all the DVC members are DISers.  If that was a requirement, would everyone have to wear lime green?


----------



## lmshaggard

Just booked a quick trip for the first weekend of October with my DH without kiddos!  Looking forward to F&W while relaxing at our favorite place!  Anyone else going around then?


----------



## KY*Figment

AirGoofy said:


> Not all the DVC members are DISers. If that was a requirement, would everyone have to wear lime green?


 
Don't forget missing belly buttons!


----------



## disneychick0412

After several years of thought, DH and I just bought in at SSR!!! 
Very, very excited!!!! I'm from Madisonville, and had to join my fellow Kentuckians!!!


----------



## AirGoofy

disneychick0412 said:


> After several years of thought, DH and I just bought in at SSR!!!
> Very, very excited!!!! I'm from Madisonville, and had to join my fellow Kentuckians!!!



Welcome to DVC and welcome to the thread.


----------



## disney212

disneychick0412 said:


> After several years of thought, DH and I just bought in at SSR!!!
> Very, very excited!!!! I'm from Madisonville, and had to join my fellow Kentuckians!!!



Welcome, always great to have another Kentuckian on board!


----------



## mickey1979

Hi everybody. 

Disneychick0412 keeps telling me that DH stands for dorky husdand , but i am not sure. I rarely got on the boards yet now that we have joined i cant stop looking on here. I have became as bad has my DW (dorky wife)LOL !!!
 Love you honey 
Any advice or tips for new DVC members?


----------



## AirGoofy

mickey1979 said:


> Hi everybody.
> 
> Disneychick0412 keeps telling me that DH stands for dorky husdand , but i am not sure. I rarely got on the boards yet now that we have joined i cant stop looking on here. I have became as bad has my DW (dorky wife)LOL !!!
> Love you honey
> Any advice or tips for new DVC members?



Welcome.  Here are my $.02 which DW will agree that's all it's worth.

Enjoy WDW.  I did parks commando before DVC.  Now, we return 1 or 2 trips a tear, parks every other day, and enjoy our resort.

Take advantage of eating in room and DVC discounts at restaurants.  Say no to DP.

Try WHW and TOTWL Member event.   Welcome Home Wed at Boardwalk.  It is a cheesy game show, you may win pin or prizes, and you get free cracker jack, lemonade, and a hat.  (Well, not free).  Top of the World Lounge at BLT has member events on select days and you may get some FPs for going.

Expect a case of addonitis.  You will want more DVC points.  I almost succumbed again this year but DW talked me out of it.  We plan to stay at each DVC resort at WDW and Atlantic before purchasing more points.

Welcome Home.


----------



## newmommy_2010

Does it count if you dream to be a DVC owner?! I live in Henderson, Kentucky!


----------



## mic_KY_mouses

disneychick0412 said:


> After several years of thought, DH and I just bought in at SSR!!!
> Very, very excited!!!! I'm from Madisonville, and had to join my fellow Kentuckians!!!



Welcome to DVC!  Great to have another Kentuckian to share with.


----------



## AirGoofy

newmommy_2010 said:


> Does it count if you dream to be a DVC owner?! I live in Henderson, Kentucky!



You are welcome here.


----------



## newmommy_2010

AirGoofy said:


> You are welcome here.



Thank you!!


----------



## Rest&Relax

Welcome to all DVC members or dreamers.

Been off boards for a while and needing a Disney fix. The good news is that we got a quick fix watching Disney on Ice this past weekend in Louisville.  Really enjoyed the show.  Now hopefully we will make it to December now.

DH & I been so busy at work & now with the bridge down DH & DS have less free time than ever.  We just keep counting the days.  (79 days and counting.) 

Know some of you guys are going this fall. Need some count downs from you all and trip reports.  Wish we going sooner!


----------



## lmshaggard

I hear ya on needing a fix!  I took my DH and 2 DS to DL while we were out in CA for my 20 yr HS reunion this summer.  While we had a wonderful time, the couple of days there just made me want to get back to WDW sooner.  We have a trip planned for the 1st part of December, but that is SO far away.  Luckily, my DH decided that he and I need to get away for a long weekend so we are headed to FL next friday at 2 - woohoo!!  Can't wait to be home!!


----------



## AirGoofy

14 days ....


----------



## Rest&Relax

AirGoofy said:


> 14 days ....



I'm getting jealous of you and lmshaggard.  Wish we were getting a fix that soon.


----------



## gracelrm

Leaving for HH in exactly one week!  Wondering if there will be any KY DVCers there while we're there!


----------



## AirGoofy

gracelrm said:


> Leaving for HH in exactly one week!  Wondering if there will be any KY DVCers there while we're there!



We're booked there for Spring Break 2012.  Can't wait but nervous.  Let us know lots of details.


----------



## disney212

18 days, I hope I can last that long......


----------



## mickey1979

30 days till our last trip using cash instead of our shiny new points. Then back in feb for our first point paid trip to beach club!
And dreaming up new ways to use future points.


----------



## disney212

DH and I going to our first F & W.  Also just booked 5 nights at HH for DD's college graduation in May!  It is a good day.


----------



## Rest&Relax

disney212 said:


> DH and I going to our first F & W.  Also just booked 5 nights at HH for DD's college graduation in May!  It is a good day.



Enjoy your stay, wishing we there!  We have 46 days to go still.


----------



## AirGoofy

We had a great trip, probably the best one so far.  My trip report is in my signature.


----------



## LuvLuvLuv

We plan to buy in by the end of 2012   Just had to get the wedding out of the way first 

For now we mostly stay a few times a year on rented points 

Nov 9-11 (splurging to stay at GF -- our wedding is at the Poly)
Nov 11-15 OKW 1 BR!!!


----------



## disney212

Just back from our first food & wine and MNSSHP.  Had a blast.  Can't wait to go again!


----------



## mickey1979

We just checked in today, and having fun already!!!


----------



## AirGoofy

LuvLuvLuv said:


> We plan to buy in by the end of 2012   Just had to get the wedding out of the way first
> 
> For now we mostly stay a few times a year on rented points
> 
> Nov 9-11 (splurging to stay at GF -- our wedding is at the Poly)
> Nov 11-15 OKW 1 BR!!!



Congratulations on your marriage and future DVC purchase.  



disney212 said:


> Just back from our first food & wine and MNSSHP.  Had a blast.  Can't wait to go again!



We enjoy the MNSSHP.  Went to one each of the last three years.  They are so much fun.



mickey1979 said:


> We just checked in today, and having fun already!!!



Have a great trip.  Feel free to post Christmas decoration pics here.


----------



## KyCruisinSusan

AirGoofy said:


> We had a great trip, probably the best one so far.  My trip report is in my signature.



Loved your TR


----------



## lmshaggard

mickey1979 said:


> We just checked in today, and having fun already!!!



Have a great trip!!


----------



## AirGoofy

KyCruisinSusan said:


> Loved your TR



Thank you.  I dread the day after we return as it is an unpacking/ laundry / cleaning day.  So, I did the trip report in between working on that stuff.  I noticed some typos, but had fun putting the story back together.


----------



## Rest&Relax

Glad everyone had good trips this fall!

Enjoyed reading your TR AirGoofy!  

If I can just get through work for the next 3 weeks I will be in good shape.  

28 days to go then Home for the Holidays!


----------



## AirGoofy

Rest&Relax said:


> Glad everyone had good trips this fall!
> 
> Enjoyed reading your TR AirGoofy!
> 
> If I can just get through work for the next 3 weeks I will be in good shape.
> 
> 28 days to go then Home for the Holidays!



Thanks.  Hopefully we can get down there one of these years for the Christmas holidays and MVMCP.


----------



## KyCruisinSusan

I hope the July 2012 birthday trip that I'm planning doesn't bake us all to a crisp. I'm planning to do early morning and late nights and lots of poolside. 

Even though my mother is in fantastic shape, she will be 70 by the time we go and I don't want to take her down. 

Now that it's an all girls trip I'm getting really excited about it. My calendar is marked with all the important dates to try to transfer to the resort I really want and when I need to make the 1 ressie for DDs Sweet 16 Birthday dinner.

Mom wants to eat in the condo to save $$ and it's fine with me. I've been planning menus and grocery lists for the items that we'll need. I haven't decided on whether or not to use a grocery service or just go do the shopping myself on the day we check into the resort, any opinions on that.


----------



## disney212

Not sure about you but I know once I buy all the staples (olive oil, foil, flour, spices) that it is just as economical for us to eat out.  Good luck!


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> Not sure about you but I know once I buy all the staples (olive oil, foil, flour, spices) that it is just as economical for us to eat out.  Good luck!



And those other staples of cookies, pop tarts, and junk food that you have to buy.


----------



## Rest&Relax

> Mom wants to eat in the condo to save $$ and it's fine with me. I've been planning menus and grocery lists for the items that we'll need. I haven't decided on whether or not to use a grocery service or just go do the shopping myself on the day we check into the resort, any opinions on that.


 [/QUOTE]

If you have a car I would do the shopping myself, that way you know exactly what get.  Just make sure to plan easy meals so you don't spend a lot of time on meals.  We do simple meals then eat late lunches if we want to eat at a restaurant.


----------



## KyCruisinSusan

We will have a car as we are driving down and for meals I'm thinking about making a simple chicken casserole (all the ingredients come in a can)  that should last 2 days and getting a frozen family sized lasagna that should also last 2 days, salad, sandwich and breakfast stuff and of course snacks to munch on. I will also pick up several prepaid Disney cards before we go so we will have food money available if we need it.

I had lap-band surgery in March so I don't eat much at all. I'm not even able to eat solid food until I've been awake and moving around for 4-5 hours. Most of my nutrition comes from liquids.  I will be bringing or picking up several packages of protein shakes for me. The only reservation I will be making is for DDs birthday and I already know that crab meat goes down super easy.


----------



## lmshaggard

Anyone headed down in December?  We have about 16 days until we are headed to AKL Kidani - can't wait!  Christmas is my favorite time of year at WDW!!!!!


----------



## AirGoofy

lmshaggard said:


> Anyone headed down in December?  We have about 16 days until we are headed to AKL Kidani - can't wait!  Christmas is my favorite time of year at WDW!!!!!



Nope, but we booked the Dream for October 2013 when the dates were first released.  It will be most of our first ever cruise (DW has been on Carnival before).


----------



## Rest&Relax

lmshaggard said:


> Anyone headed down in December?  We have about 16 days until we are headed to AKL Kidani - can't wait!  Christmas is my favorite time of year at WDW!!!!!





Leaving in 22 days!   Christmas is also our favorite time!!!  We will be at BLT this year then one night at AKL Jambo. (We added one night later due to air flights coming home.)

I just hope it's warmer this year than the past couple years.  Looking forward to getting away.  Just hope I can get everything done for work and finish up Christmas around here before heading out of town.  

Love Disney at Christmas!


----------



## lmshaggard

Rest&Relax said:


> Leaving in 22 days!   Christmas is also our favorite time!!!  We will be at BLT this year then one night at AKL Jambo. (We added one night later due to air flights coming home.)
> 
> I just hope it's warmer this year than the past couple years.  Looking forward to getting away.  Just hope I can get everything done for work and finish up Christmas around here before heading out of town.
> 
> Love Disney at Christmas!



We were at BLT and I switched to AKL since we need a 2 bdrm and I think my in laws will enjoy it as they haven't stayed at AKL yet.  I hear ya about the warmer - last year we were there up til the 24th and it was COLD!  I don't think we have had a warm december trip since 07 or 08.  Christmas is our absolute favorite time as well - it will be my in laws first trip during the holidays - can't wait for them to take it all in !!!!


----------



## lmshaggard

AirGoofy said:


> Nope, but we booked the Dream for October 2013 when the dates were first released.  It will be most of our first ever cruise (DW has been on Carnival before).



That sounds like a wonderful trip - I will be looking forward to hearing about it!  Did you book it on points or cash?  I hope to cruise with our little guys in the next couple of years.  My 5 year old can't wait to ride the aqua duck!!!


----------



## AirGoofy

lmshaggard said:


> That sounds like a wonderful trip - I will be looking forward to hearing about it!  Did you book it on points or cash?  I hope to cruise with our little guys in the next couple of years.  My 5 year old can't wait to ride the aqua duck!!!



Cash.  I posted exact price @ info over in the cruise opening day prices thread, but it was $2700 for 4 nights, 2 adults and 2 children in category 8d family state room.  It's a long time until then, but we're excited.


----------



## disney212

Hope everyone had a great Christmas!  Wishing everyone a safe and Happy New Year!


----------



## AirGoofy

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.  I heard that all 4 parks were at capacity today.  I guess the week after Christmas is not the week to go.  We may try the week before/ week of next year.


----------



## 1slowdaddy

Louisvillian here.  Originally from Somerset.  We are awaiting ROFR for a BWV purchase, our first.  We can't wait.


----------



## AirGoofy

1slowdaddy said:


> Louisvillian here.  Originally from Somerset.  We are awaiting ROFR for a BWV purchase, our first.  We can't wait.



Welcome and hopefully it goes thru.  BWV is really nice.  We own at SSR and BLT.


----------



## Rest&Relax

1slowdaddy said:


> Louisvillian here.  Originally from Somerset.  We are awaiting ROFR for a BWV purchase, our first.  We can't wait.



Welcome home!  We love BWV, usually stay there in the spring for Flower & Garden show.  We own at OKW, BLT & now Aulani!!

We just came back from our trip on the 18th, will send out short TR as soon as I get a chance.  Got a little busy with Christmas & work, hopefully things will slow down after the new year.  We love visiting Disney during the Christmas season! 

DH is from Louisville & works downtown, his parents live there but I moved him to So. Ind when we got married.  Now we just have to cross the bridge.


----------



## KyCruisinSusan

Rest&Relax said:


> DH is from Louisville & works downtown, his parents live there but I moved him to So. Ind when we got married.  Now we just have to cross the bridge.



That hasn't been much fun lately has it?


----------



## Rest&Relax

KyCruisinSusan said:


> That hasn't been much fun lately has it?



The only time it's fun now is if we are heading towards the airport!


----------



## loveswdw

Hi all my fellow Kentuckians! Its been a while since I've been on the DISBoards. I've been pretty much absent since our trip in October. Wow--almost 4 months! That's quite a hiatus for me. Just thought I'd check and see what was new. There's a new sub board for DVC (DVC Resorts). When did that pop up? 

Well, no planning for WDW this year. Asked my boys if they wanted to go to WDW or HHI this year. They voted HHI if you can believe that! So, hopefully, when the 7 month window opens in March, I'll be booking us a 1BR for a week at HHI in October.

Hope you all have had fantastic trips or will have upcoming fantastic trips!


----------



## AirGoofy

loveswdw said:


> Hi all my fellow Kentuckians! Its been a while since I've been on the DISBoards. I've been pretty much absent since our trip in October. Wow--almost 4 months! That's quite a hiatus for me. Just thought I'd check and see what was new. There's a new sub board for DVC (DVC Resorts). When did that pop up?
> 
> Well, no planning for WDW this year. Asked my boys if they wanted to go to WDW or HHI this year. They voted HHI if you can believe that! So, hopefully, when the 7 month window opens in March, I'll be booking us a 1BR for a week at HHI in October.
> 
> Hope you all have had fantastic trips or will have upcoming fantastic trips!



Not too long on new subforum.  We are going to HHI in April.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Rest&Relax

A little late but here is a start.

DH & I left Fri 12/9 flew out of Louisville on SW (nonstop flight was late evening) so decided to take the stop over in St. Louis arrived at MCO at 2:30, made it a long day traveling but at least we were on our way!  We both enjoyed the relaxing ride on ME and arrived at BLT in know time.

Our 1br lake view was wonderful.  Room 7604 is on the north tower facing the lake but looking to the left you had a good view of MK.  It was basic at the end of the hallway so it was a long walk to Contemporary, but it was 1 flight up or down from the skywalk so we never waited for the elevators.

MK had MVMCP that evening so we went to Epcot.  A stop at Norway's Kringla Bakeri for roast beef sandwich & school bread (yummy).  Otherwise we enjoyed walking around and enjoying all the sights and sounds of being "home". The crowd was getting heavy due to EH, MVMCP, & being a weekend, so we called it an early night and enjoyed the fireworks from our balcony!

Sat. We had ADR at Whispering Canyon Cafe for breakfast then spent most of the afternoon enjoying & relaxing at WL with all the decorations.  Temps stayed low 70's and cloudy most of the day.  Went to MK that evening, enjoying the Castle lighting and all the decorations.

Sun:  Relaxed in our room, balcony was a little cool due to the north breeze.  Headed over to Epcot for our CP that afternoon.  We ate at Tutto Italia.  DH had a salad & lasagna while I had the baked eggplant and veal roast.  We both had the tiramisu for dessert. Both very good!! As we were finishing our dinner it started raining.  Now we had to go stand in line for the CP, at least it was an off & on light mist at times.  We made sure we got in line early enough so we were under the roof for the performance, so not sure how much it really did rain during the show.  The CP was great as usual! We had Neil Patrick Harris as narrator, he was ok but we had seen better.  We did not stay for Illuminations, a little cool and damp from the misty rain so we called it a night.

It's great doing a TR this late it helps me get my disney fix just talking about it.  More to come later.


----------



## disney212

Just booked BLT standard view for December 16-23.  This will be DH's first time at Christmas.  It will be just the two of us.  We are taking DD to HHI in May for her college graduation so I do have that to look forward too.  Hope these 11 months fly by!


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> Just booked BLT standard view for December 16-23.  This will be DH's first time at Christmas.  It will be just the two of us.  We are taking DD to HHI in May for her college graduation so I do have that to look forward too.  Hope these 11 months fly by!



Awesome.  We have never been at Christmas.  Maybe one year .....


----------



## Ike&Jakesmom

I can finally join the group, we passed ROFR and are going to be owners at OKW !  We are from Henderson, KY (western KY area) and are looking forward to our first trip as DVC owners !!!


----------



## AirGoofy

Ike&Jakesmom said:


> I can finally join the group, we passed ROFR and are going to be owners at OKW !  We are from Henderson, KY (western KY area) and are looking forward to our first trip as DVC owners !!!



Congrats and welcome.  We are not that far away.  Have you booked your trip yet?


----------



## Ike&Jakesmom

Not yet, our closing documents should arrive at the title company tomorrow.  Not sure how long after that before the points are in our name with member services.  Our trip is in September, now to narrow down where to stay!!  I come to Owensboro to do my grocery shopping and my little brother is a city police officer there!


----------



## Rest&Relax

Ike&Jakesmom said:


> I can finally join the group, we passed ROFR and are going to be owners at OKW !  We are from Henderson, KY (western KY area) and are looking forward to our first trip as DVC owners !!!



Congratulations and welcome!   We love our DVC.  OKW is our first home, we have been members since 93 and have never regretted that decision.


----------



## KyCruisinSusan

Welcome to the Ky thread. 

Best money I ever spent. I get to travel to WDW every year or 2, depending on how long I want to stay each trip, and always have somewhere to call home while I'm there. 

I get to spend the next 38 years, enjoying the magic WDW holds, with my family and friends. Who could ask for anything more? And who knows, when this one is paid off or close to being paid off I may add on.


----------



## KY*Figment

Ike&Jakesmom said:


> Not yet, our closing documents should arrive at the title company tomorrow.  Not sure how long after that before the points are in our name with member services.  Our trip is in September, now to narrow down where to stay!!  I come to Owensboro to do my grocery shopping and my little brother is a city police officer there!




My little brother is an OPD Officer, too.  He's 3rd shift.


----------



## Rest&Relax

Monday was a rainy day but really didn't bother us being on a monrail resort.  Had breakfast at Kona Cafe and enjoyed looking at the decorations at the Poly.  From there we headed over to GF to see the gingerbread house. We spent most of our day at these two resorts.  Here is 2 pictures of GF if I loaded them correctly.






It really is amazing how detailed it is.


----------



## Rest&Relax

Tuesday

Went to go visit the Epcot resorts. Walked over to MK bus stop and visited BWV first.  

Here is a picture of Stitch and his gingerbread & chocolate gazebo.





Next stop was the Swan to visit the chocolate Santa scene.  Even the boxes are made out of chocolate.










Next stop is the Dolphin.  The white poinsettia tree is just gorgeous.  The picture does not do it justice.





Next stop was the YC&BC. 










While at the BC we met up with a DIS meet. Our first! Really enjoyed meeting some people and being able to put faces to names now.  From there we headed over to the Merry Mixer.
That evening we headed over to HS for the lights.


----------



## KyCruisinSusan

I love Disney at Christmas!  The decorations and the lights are just beautiful. Thanks for the Stitch gingerbread pic I loved it. Sounds like you had a great trip and it makes me long for the summer to get here quickly. I haven't been to WDW since Dec. 2010 and I'm having withdrawals.


----------



## disney212

Great pics! Doing our first WDW Christmas this year!


----------



## disney212

AirGoofy said:


> Nope, but we booked the Dream for October 2013 when the dates were first released.  It will be most of our first ever cruise (DW has been on Carnival before).



I just booked October 17-21, 2013 as our first Cruise.  When are you going?  We are doing F & W for 4 days then the cruise to recover from that!


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> I just booked October 17-21, 2013 as our first Cruise.  When are you going?  We are doing F & W for 4 days then the cruise to recover from that!



We are going the week before you.  We will add a DVC day on the day before and after.  There should be a MNSSHP the day after the cruise.


----------



## Rest&Relax

Wednesday went to MVMCP.  Crowds were heavy but we had nice weather to enjoy the parade & shows.

Thursday was one of our favorites.  We did the Wild Animal Trek tour at AK.  Highly recommend it if you ever get a chance.  We would do it again in a heartbeat.

Here is a few pics of the trek.






Here is DH walking across the rope bridge.





DH & I on the bridge





Some of the animals.















Saturday we moved to AKL for one night.  Enjoyed the resort but not sure I could spend a whole week there.  In all a very relaxing and enjoyable visit "home".  Came home Sunday the 18th and then back to a busy work week and Christmas.  Can't believe it is already the end of January.  Will be missing our annual F&G visit this spring instead we will be heading to Aulani for our 30th anniversary.  Looking forward to our new home away from home.


----------



## disynut

Love all the Christmas pics--DD(7) does not remember going at Christmas and may have me talked into going back in 2012 or 2013---just don't look forward to the crowds


----------



## disney212

doing!our first Christmas since I was a kid! Loved your pics!


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> doing!our first Christmas since I was a kid! Loved your pics!



That is terrific.  Have a great trip.  I'm thinking we may get there in 2014 or 2015 for Christmas.


----------



## Rest&Relax

KY thread very quiet for a while now.  Everybody OK from the storms?  Missed us by a few miles. Did affect a lot of coworkers and their families though.

Really missing the F&G show this year!  First time we haven't gone for several years now.  Didn't realize I would miss it so much. 

Looking forward to going to Aulani in May but I am more stressed trying to plan than I would be instead of WDW trip.  We have been so busy with work that we haven't really done a lot of details.  As tired as DH & I are we may just sit at the beach & resort all day.


----------



## AirGoofy

Rest&Relax said:


> KY thread very quiet for a while now.  Everybody OK from the storms?  Missed us by a few miles. Did affect a lot of coworkers and their families though.
> 
> Really missing the F&G show this year!  First time we haven't gone for several years now.  Didn't realize I would miss it so much.
> 
> Looking forward to going to Aulani in May but I am more stressed trying to plan than I would be instead of WDW trip.  We have been so busy with work that we haven't really done a lot of details.  As tired as DH & I are we may just sit at the beach & resort all day.



It gets chatty every now and then.  We were safe from storms.  Ever since we got a content warning/ threat to move elsewhere, it slowed really down.  Glad to see you are ok.  We still have two KY teams left in tournament.  We have BLT again in October.  And, we put a deposit thru time share store for a 100 point contract at BWV.  Still pending ROFR.


----------



## Rest&Relax

AirGoofy said:


> It gets chatty every now and then.  We were safe from storms.  Ever since we got a content warning/ threat to move elsewhere, it slowed really down.  Glad to see you are ok.  We still have two KY teams left in tournament.  We have BLT again in October.  And, we put a deposit thru time share store for a 100 point contract at BWV.  Still pending ROFR.



Good luck on your ROFR at BWV.  I am jealous!! That is one place I wish we had a home resort at.  We love staying there for the F&G in the spring.


----------



## AirGoofy

Rest&Relax said:


> Good luck on your ROFR at BWV.  I am jealous!! That is one place I wish we had a home resort at.  We love staying there for the F&G in the spring.



We really liked it there as well.  If it goes thru, then I will have enough for BLT studio in fall, BWV studio in spring, and SSR every now and then.


----------



## AirGoofy

We went to Disney Hilton Head Island resort for Spring Break.  What a great trip.  Another great use of DVC points.  Here are some pictures.

For those of you who have never been, the resort/ sleeping rooms are on the marsh.  There is also a Disney Beach house over a mile away.  So, you can swim at pools at eith location, eat at either location, but the ocean is only at 1.

We arrived at the main resort.






A view of the marsh.






Nice place to sit and relax.






A walk out on to the marsh.






It is one of the largest studio rooms.































The view from my deck.






The view from the hammock.


----------



## AirGoofy

Shadow, the only live Disney mascot lives at the resort.






She comes certain days.  This was a story/ fiddle playing session.  The children pet the dog and she loves it.






This for a Brer Rabbit hunt.






This was at the low country boil at the beach house.  Fiddle, but no Shadow.  The children get to,play  instruments as well.






Here's a pic of the buffet food there.






The ocean at low tide.






The ocean at high tide.






I like the Atlantic side over Gulf side.  The sand is firm enough to ride a bike on.

Some finds at the beach.
















The seagull swopped down and stole a seashell.  






Sandollar before.






Sandollar after bleaching.  But, it was a smelly van in the morning.


----------



## AirGoofy

We spent 5 nights there, at it is only a 9 or 10 hour drive from here.  We had perfect weather, low 80s most every day and only one thunderstorm.  It did have a community hall, foosball, ping pong, billiards, and games at both locations.  We also brought beach chairs and umbrella and drove to the beach.  They also have a shuttle and bikes to rent.  There is other pay activities like fishing, kayaking, dolphin tours.  Here are some more random pics.  





















We will probably return here every few years as it is a little cheaper on points.  I think next year we will do Spring Break at Vero Beach.


----------



## Jousey

I am not from KY but I have been making stops in KY for years. Love your area of the country and the bourbon flows always at our house. 

Those are some great pictures from Hilton Head, cant wait to see it myself someday.


----------



## Rest&Relax

Great to hear you had a wonderful time at Hilton Head!  Weather was perfect for you this year over spring break.  Enjoyed looking over your pics and getting a taste of a little Disney.


----------



## AirGoofy

Jousey said:


> I am not from KY but I have been making stops in KY for years. Love your area of the country and the bourbon flows always at our house.
> 
> Those are some great pictures from Hilton Head, cant wait to see it myself someday.



Feel free to stop by anytime, especially if you're bringing the bourbon.  Personally, I am a Maker's Mark fan.  



Rest&Relax said:


> Great to hear you had a wonderful time at Hilton Head!  Weather was perfect for you this year over spring break.  Enjoyed looking over your pics and getting a taste of a little Disney.



We did have perfect weather and it was a lot of fun.


----------



## Jousey

AirGoofy said:


> Feel free to stop by anytime, especially if you're bringing the bourbon.  Personally, I am a Maker's Mark fan.
> 
> 
> 
> So am I, but I have to admit the new Jim Beam Devils Cut is very nice as well.


----------



## disney212

Have been away from the boards for a while but it is great to be back on board.  Had cancer surgery but happy to report I am cancer free!  If I have 3 years of normal CT scans and I will be considered CURED!

Leaving for HHI in less than 30 days!


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> Have been away from the boards for a while but it is great to be back on board.  Had cancer surgery but happy to report I am cancer free!  If I have 3 years of normal CT scans and I will be considered CURED!
> 
> Leaving for HHI in less than 30 days!



Great news and have fun at HHI.


----------



## disney212

AirGoofy said:


> Great news and have fun at HHI.





Thanks and thanks for the great pics!  There were great.


----------



## disney212

With Airtran closing their hub in Lexington this summer we were on the hunt for affordable tickets for our December trip.  I was able to book US Airway out of Indianapolis today for less than $500 for DH and my December Christmas vacation!  Thought I would let anyone else within driving distance (1 1/2 hours for us) about the deal!  Looked like plenty of seats left when I chose ours.


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> With Airtran closing their hub in Lexington this summer we were on the hunt for affordable tickets for our December trip.  I was able to book US Airway out of Indianapolis today for less than $500 for DH and my December Christmas vacation!  Thought I would let anyone else within driving distance (1 1/2 hours for us) about the deal!  Looked like plenty of seats left when I chose ours.



That's a good deal.  We have Allegiant out of Owensboro, which add on fees like crazy, and surprise, that $29 flight become $179 when the entire city of 50K goes on Spring Break at the same time.  Hmmmmmm...... Louisville and Nashville are closest for us at 2 hours one way.  So far, cheaper to drive.


----------



## mickeyplanner

Air Goofy, thanks for the report.  It helped a lot to figure out if we should do HHI or BLT May 2013.  When you booked for your April trip did you have to be wait listed?  I wonder what May 2013 will be like at 7 months.


----------



## AirGoofy

mickeyplanner said:


> Air Goofy, thanks for the report.  It helped a lot to figure out if we should do HHI or BLT May 2013.  When you booked for your April trip did you have to be wait listed?  I wonder what May 2013 will be like at 7 months.



No wait list, but we did book at the 7 month mark. HHI busy season is June, July, August.  The pics you saw were studio, but I believe there are more 1 BR available than studio.  We tried one year to get a studio for June and there was no SV availability, but 1 BR were.  The one drawback of Mar or Apr could be bad weather.  But, not this year.  We talked to Mike the pool guy at HHI, who was testing water temp at 7:00 AM.  Others recommended going shopping or touring nearby Savannah, but that is not my thing.  I guess if the weather had been bad, that may be a good plan b.  Good luck in your planning and have a great trip.


----------



## mickeyplanner

AirGoofy said:


> No wait list, but we did book at the 7 month mark. HHI busy season is June, July, August.  The pics you saw were studio, but I believe there are more 1 BR available than studio.  We tried one year to get a studio for June and there was no SV availability, but 1 BR were.  The one drawback of Mar or Apr could be bad weather.  But, not this year.  We talked to Mike the pool guy at HHI, who was testing water temp at 7:00 AM.  Others recommended going shopping or touring nearby Savannah, but that is not my thing.  I guess if the weather had been bad, that may be a good plan b.  Good luck in your planning and have a great trip.



We are thinking of trying to get a 1 BR in May 2013, so I am hoping we can get in at HHI at the seven month window without waitlisting.  Any tips or advice on staying there?   Any idea on weather in that area for May?

Since I am new DVC owner, I have so much to learn.  When do we have to bank points by?  We have a Dec UY and all our 2012 points available and actually some 2011 banked points.  I don't want to miss any deadlines on points.


----------



## AirGoofy

mickeyplanner said:


> We are thinking of trying to get a 1 BR in May 2013, so I am hoping we can get in at HHI at the seven month window without waitlisting.  Any tips or advice on staying there?   Any idea on weather in that area for May?
> 
> Since I am new DVC owner, I have so much to learn.  When do we have to bank points by?  We have a Dec UY and all our 2012 points available and actually some 2011 banked points.  I don't want to miss any deadlines on points.



I think the end of July would be your banking deadline, but I would confirm that with MS.  If you haven't already, get on the DVC website.  http://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/

They should have mailed you a code to log on, but if not call member services and they will get you set up.  The website will keep up with you banking deadlines and you can pay dues thru it as well.  I just did an online booking there at BWV (my first one) and it was easy.  They have point charts and point calculators and the exact dates you can book at 11 month home resort and 7 month mark at the others.  I don't know if that was available or not when we booked.

As for HHI and weather in May, can't really help you.  But, in the DVC resorts sub forum (or maybe resorts forum), they have a whole thread devoted to the resort.  I read thru it before we left.  The only other request I would have made would have been water view.  I would have liked a view over the marsh.  But, we were real close to the pool which had the community hall and QS, so that worked out really well for us as well.


----------



## mickeyplanner

Thanks for all the info Air Goofy, I will have to start reading up on HHI for next year.

I did login to member services and it is great.


----------



## AirGoofy

mickeyplanner said:


> Thanks for all the info Air Goofy, I will have to start reading up on HHI for next year.
> 
> I did login to member services and it is great.



You are welcome.  One of the greatest challenges of being a new DVC member is planning th next 20 vacations.  We have bought and sold some contracts and have to different UYs.  I can keep them straight for the most part, but I still rely on the website at times.  Good luck on your continued planning and feel free to ask anytime.


----------



## mickeyplanner

AirGoofy said:


> You are welcome.  One of the greatest challenges of being a new DVC member is planning th next 20 vacations.  We have bought and sold some contracts and have to different UYs.  I can keep them straight for the most part, but I still rely on the website at times.  Good luck on your continued planning and feel free to ask anytime.



Thanks, I am sure you will hear from me again.  Do you ever feel all you are doing is planning another vacation?   dvc membership is great.  Do have a lot of small contracts at different resorts?


----------



## AirGoofy

mickeyplanner said:


> Thanks, I am sure you will hear from me again.  Do you ever feel all you are doing is planning another vacation?   dvc membership is great.  Do have a lot of small contracts at different resorts?



Yes, we have 3 contracts at 3 different resorts with 2 UYs.  We are now able to go two weeks a year - studio stays.  So, sometimes I have one trip booked and sometimes 2.  And, since we go Spring and Fall Break, I usually get back from one and start planning ADRs for the next one.  It is fun.  We have been to all the WDW DVC resorts except BC, which was a big part of the planning.  We found that BLT & BWV were our favorites and now plan most of our trips there.  I found that a few hours of WDW planning really relaxes you after a stressful day.


----------



## mickeyplanner

AirGoofy said:


> Yes, we have 3 contracts at 3 different resorts with 2 UYs.  We are now able to go two weeks a year - studio stays.  So, sometimes I have one trip booked and sometimes 2.  And, since we go Spring and Fall Break, I usually get back from one and start planning ADRs for the next one.  It is fun.  We have been to all the WDW DVC resorts except BC, which was a big part of the planning.  We found that BLT & BWV were our favorites and now plan most of our trips there.  I found that a few hours of WDW planning really relaxes you after a stressful day.



We have never stayed at BWV, what do you like so much about it?  We love BC, we actually debated between BLT and BC before we bought.

I totally agree about taking stress out of your life by planning a Disney Vacation or any vacation for that matter.  

Do you fly for all your trips or do you drive?  We fly but I think we will drive to HHI.


----------



## AirGoofy

mickeyplanner said:


> We have never stayed at BWV, what do you like so much about it?  We love BC, we actually debated between BLT and BC before we bought.
> 
> I totally agree about taking stress out of your life by planning a Disney Vacation or any vacation for that matter.
> 
> Do you fly for all your trips or do you drive?  We fly but I think we will drive to HHI.



BC is the only one we haven't been to yet.  But, many of the appeals of BWV apply.  You can walk or boat to two parks, all the great restaurants with the resorts in that area, fireworks, walk to mini golf, and the nighttime entertainment on the Boardwalk.  i do like the community hall at BWV.

I really want to try SAB.  I like the lazy rivers.  While the water slide looks really cool at BC, my concern is for my dds to leave the resort to get on the slide.   BWV slide is really fast but you don't have to exit to get there.  They are getting older now so I'm a little less concerned, but still overprotective dad.

One thing great about owning at BLT & BWV is that we can do 3 theme parks without having to get on a bus.  We do MK and Epcot while at BLT and Epcot & DHS while at BWV.  If AKL would develop a walking trail to the park or a zip line from resort to park, we might buy over there as well.  We have a great water park close to us (Holiday World) and don't do water parks at WDW.


----------



## mickeyplanner

AirGoofy said:


> BC is the only one we haven't been to yet.  But, many of the appeals of BWV apply.  You can walk or boat to two parks, all the great restaurants with the resorts in that area, fireworks, walk to mini golf, and the nighttime entertainment on the Boardwalk.  i do like the community hall at BWV.
> 
> I really want to try SAB.  I like the lazy rivers.  While the water slide looks really cool at BC, my concern is for my dds to leave the resort to get on the slide.   BWV slide is really fast but you don't have to exit to get there.  They are getting older now so I'm a little less concerned, but still overprotective dad.
> 
> One thing great about owning at BLT & BWV is that we can do 3 theme parks without having to get on a bus.  We do MK and Epcot while at BLT and Epcot & DHS while at BWV.  If AKL would develop a walking trail to the park or a zip line from resort to park, we might buy over there as well.  We have a great water park close to us (Holiday World) and don't do water parks at WDW.



Yes, not having to  use the bus is great especially since we have a double stroller.  I guess when the kids get older and can ride more rides at AK, we will make our way back to that park.
We love SAB, the sand bottom is awesome.  Our kids loved playing in the sand wading pool area and the small slide on the back was perfect for DD.  The walk to Epcot is great especially using the back door exit/entrance inside the BC.


----------



## AirGoofy

mickeyplanner said:


> Yes, not having to  use the bus is great especially since we have a double stroller.  I guess when the kids get older and can ride more rides at AK, we will make our way back to that park.
> We love SAB, the sand bottom is awesome.  Our kids loved playing in the sand wading pool area and the small slide on the back was perfect for DD.  The walk to Epcot is great especially using the back door exit/entrance inside the BC.



It is probably even shorter than BWV. The other perk of BWV is the standard view booking option.  I go for the resort, not really my room at the resort.  So, I can get standard view at 11 months for fewer points at the BWV.  Still, we try to switch booking to BC at 7 month and just haven't got there yet.


----------



## mickeyplanner

Is BC really that tough to get into at seven months out?  I hope not but if it is than we look into BWV.


----------



## AirGoofy

mickeyplanner said:


> Is BC really that tough to get into at seven months out?  I hope not but if it is than we look into BWV.



We haven't been able to get it yet.  But, we usually go during F&W and that's a big reason.


----------



## mickeyplanner

We were at F&W last year and I can easily understand why it is tough to get rooms around Epcot.  It was insane with people, I think we will try to avoid F&W until the kids are older.  How do you manage with your kids?


----------



## AirGoofy

mickeyplanner said:


> We were at F&W last year and I can easily understand why it is tough to get rooms around Epcot.  It was insane with people, I think we will try to avoid F&W until the kids are older.  How do you manage with your kids?



We are going to stick with BLT in the October trip for now on.  We will do Epcot, but not on the weekends.  

Our dds have made 10 trips to WDW and are used to our plans.  We do a theme park from RD to close (no hoppers), and now that they are older, we no longer do naps.  But, we also plan an early dinner ADR in the park to have a nice meal and give them a break.  After that day, we do a day at the resort - swim, community hall, and have a nice dinner.  They are 2.5 years apart and while they can be angels at times, they can also fight terribly at times.


----------



## mickeyplanner

We have never done a resort day with our kids, that is a good tip.  I don't think they would mind it all especially at the BC, they could have stayed at SAB all day long and ate at Beaches and Cream.  We are a RD family too but we don't stay until the parks close, kids need a rest/nap.  We bought AP in March so we did park  hop a little.  We plan to do that more over Labor Day since the monorail will be running.  Over March it was closed during the day, so we couldn't use it for MK to Epcot...really changed our plans but the kids were happy with SAB instead of park hopping.


----------



## AirGoofy

mickeyplanner said:


> We have never done a resort day with our kids, that is a good tip.  I don't think they would mind it all especially at the BC, they could have stayed at SAB all day long and ate at Beaches and Cream.  We are a RD family too but we don't stay until the parks close, kids need a rest/nap.  We bought AP in March so we did park  hop a little.  We plan to do that more over Labor Day since the monorail will be running.  Over March it was closed during the day, so we couldn't use it for MK to Epcot...really changed our plans but the kids were happy with SAB instead of park hopping.



Our dds now are 10 & 7, which makes a big difference.  We went to WDW 3 consecutive years before buying into DVC.  We did the free dining package.  And, since we had package with tickets, I had to get every ounce of money out of them.  So, I drug the whole family with me, and we did go back for naps.  Now, with DVC, since I know I will be at WDW once, twice, or three times a year for the next 40 years, we go at a much more leisurely pace.  The DVC Resorts are deluxe resorts and we take time to enjoy them as well.  Our resort day starts with swimming, poolside lunch, community hall play time, pool games, etc.  I even do the water slide with my girls.  Then, we clean up and enjoy a nice signature meal for dinner, and go up to TOTWL or the bridge at BWV and enjoy the fireworks.  BWV also for night shows.  Sometimes a night swim, depending on the time.  And, a few beers for me and a margarita for DW.  Then, we know we can do that again or hit the park the next day.  I'm looking forward to the oth activities as my dds get older - Segway tour, keys to kingdom tour, etc.


----------



## Bug715

gracelrm said:


> Our kids have both asked how many points they get to use and we laugh hysterically at the thought that they think we are going to share our points.




My oldest (DD17) asked one time what we would do with our points after they all leave home and don't take family vacations anymore.  DH & I just laughed and laughed.  She seemed amazed that we said when we retire, we'd be able to go more often.[/QUOTE]

You could always buy a condo close to WDW and your kids could still use the points... I live in Orlando now and my parents are snow birds & I'm using their points to go to DL in December!


----------



## mickeyplanner

AirGoofy said:


> Our dds now are 10 & 7, which makes a big difference.  We went to WDW 3 consecutive years before buying into DVC.  We did the free dining package.  And, since we had package with tickets, I had to get every ounce of money out of them.  So, I drug the whole family with me, and we did go back for naps.  Now, with DVC, since I know I will be at WDW once, twice, or three times a year for the next 40 years, we go at a much more leisurely pace.  The DVC Resorts are deluxe resorts and we take time to enjoy them as well.  Our resort day starts with swimming, poolside lunch, community hall play time, pool games, etc.  I even do the water slide with my girls.  Then, we clean up and enjoy a nice signature meal for dinner, and go up to TOTWL or the bridge at BWV and enjoy the fireworks.  BWV also for night shows.  Sometimes a night swim, depending on the time.  And, a few beers for me and a margarita for DW.  Then, we know we can do that again or hit the park the next day.  I'm looking forward to the oth activities as my dds get older - Segway tour, keys to kingdom tour, etc.



It is funny how after becoming dvc members we have eased up and are doing more leisure things like using the pool.  When our kids get older we will have to look more into the community hall things.  I need to get more info on TOTWL.


----------



## AirGoofy

Bug715 said:


> You could always buy a condo close to WDW and your kids could still use the points... I live in Orlando now and my parents are snow birds & I'm using their points to go to DL in December!



That's my plan, and I also want to be a boat captain on the MK, poly, gf route.



mickeyplanner said:


> It is funny how after becoming dvc members we have eased up and are doing more leisure things like using the pool.  When our kids get older we will have to look more into the community hall things.  I need to get more info on TOTWL.



The TOTWL is amazing.  But, if you aren't much into buying drinks and hanging in the lounge, you can go on the terrace outside the TOTWL on top BLT.  There are tall, solid walls so you won't have to worry about your children falling off.  In fact, they are so high tht my 10 year old had a hard time standing next to them and seeing over them.  My youngest was scared of the fireworks when she was younger, and how I wish I cold have stayed outside on the TOTWL terrace and watched Wishes and Hallo-Wishes.  They pipe in the music so it's just like being at MK, miles away and above the crowd.


----------



## mickeyplanner

AirGoofy, thanks again for all the information.  How can I find TOTWL hours?  Can the kids stay in the lounge and get fun fruity drinks?  What time do you usually go before the fireworks?  Do I just show my DVC membership card?


----------



## AirGoofy

mickeyplanner said:


> AirGoofy, thanks again for all the information.  How can I find TOTWL hours?  Can the kids stay in the lounge and get fun fruity drinks?  What time do you usually go before the fireworks?  Do I just show my DVC membership card?



I'm not sure where the hours are posted, but your children can go into the lounge with you and they have non alcohol drinks, although I'm not sure of their selection.  They have a bar but other places to sit.  They have finger food you can order as well.  When it opens, you have to be staying at BLT, and you show your KTTW card to CM at front desk and then ride the one designated elevator in the set opposite the skybridge.  Sometimes you can skip the front desk and just show it to the CM at elevator.


----------



## mickeyplanner

AirGoofy said:


> I'm not sure where the hours are posted, but your children can go into the lounge with you and they have non alcohol drinks, although I'm not sure of their selection.  They have a bar but other places to sit.  They have finger food you can order as well.  When it opens, you have to be staying at BLT, and you show your KTTW card to CM at front desk and then ride the one designated elevator in the set opposite the skybridge.  Sometimes you can skip the front desk and just show it to the CM at elevator.



We will be staying at BLT over Labor Day, do I just ask at check in about TOTWL and will they show me the elevator?


----------



## AirGoofy

mickeyplanner said:


> We will be staying at BLT over Labor Day, do I just ask at check in about TOTWL and will they show me the elevator?



It may online somewhere.  There will be a sign that points to the designated elevator when TOTWL opens.  It is only in the set opposite the sky bridge.  It is east to find.  We went in October and would go up 5 minutes before fireworks started.  It is that easy.


----------



## mickeyplanner

AirGoofy said:


> It may online somewhere.  There will be a sign that points to the designated elevator when TOTWL opens.  It is only in the set opposite the sky bridge.  It is east to find.  We went in October and would go up 5 minutes before fireworks started.  It is that easy.



Cool, sounds like it doesn't get that crowded and a great place to check out.


----------



## AirGoofy

mickeyplanner said:


> Cool, sounds like it doesn't get that crowded and a great place to check out.



We went the week after Labor Day a few times.  And, while it is really hot, the park capacities were really low - very few wait times.  That has been 5 years now, but I think that Sept is still in the Adventure season so it shouldn't be as crowded.  Have a great trip.


----------



## mickeyplanner

AirGoofy said:


> We went the week after Labor Day a few times.  And, while it is really hot, the park capacities were really low - very few wait times.  That has been 5 years now, but I think that Sept is still in the Adventure season so it shouldn't be as crowded.  Have a great trip.



Please don't remind me of the heat, this will be our third labor day trip.  The low crowds make it so appealing for us plus we are trying to get the most out of our AP.


----------



## AirGoofy

mickeyplanner said:


> Please don't remind me of the heat, this will be our third labor day trip.  The low crowds make it so appealing for us plus we are trying to get the most out of our AP.



We've talked about going back then.  The heat is just as bad here in KY, except you get to add in the humidity and allergies.  I'll take WDW at Labor Day week anytime.


----------



## disney212

went to HHI for the first time this week, sorry to say we didn't like the resort.  Room was way to dark, like being in a  dungeon.  Luckily we had good weather so we were not in the room very much.  Cast members were nice and every think was clean it just wasn't our cup of tea.  This was the first DVC resort that we didn't care for.  Sorry for all those who love it.  We did have a good time but found ourselves avoiding the room.


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> went to HHI for the first time this week, sorry to say we didn't like the resort.  Room was way to dark, like being in a  dungeon.  Luckily we had good weather so we were not in the room very much.  Cast members were nice and every think was clean it just wasn't our cup of tea.  This was the first DVC resort that we didn't care for.  Sorry for all those who love it.  We did have a good time but found ourselves avoiding the room.



You're right". It was a dark room and needed an overhead light.  The ceiling fan is already there and you think they could add in one with a light bulb.  Sorry to hear that you did not enjoy the resort, but glad to hear you had good weather and enjoyed other parts of your vacation.


----------



## disney212

thanks, I know a lot of folks love it.  Maybe it was the building we were in 16.  2 bedroom on the 1st floor, there was also a lot of noise from the folks above us.  It may have been more annoying if we were not out of the room asap each morning and not  back until we were ready to go to bed.  I think the resort is great if you have smaller kids but there was not a lot at the resort for out two college kids.  Luckily we had a car and could move about easily.  The pool emptied about 7 each night so the "kids" stayed there until it closed at 10.  It was an enjoyable trip and we will return to HHI again, but don't think we will use our points for HHI.  Maybe we were just missing "the world"


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> thanks, I know a lot of folks love it.  Maybe it was the building we were in 16.  2 bedroom on the 1st floor, there was also a lot of noise from the folks above us.  It may have been more annoying if we were not out of the room asap each morning and not  back until we were ready to go to bed.  I think the resort is great if you have smaller kids but there was not a lot at the resort for out two college kids.  Luckily we had a car and could move about easily.  The pool emptied about 7 each night so the "kids" stayed there until it closed at 10.  It was an enjoyable trip and we will return to HHI again, but don't think we will use our points for HHI.  Maybe we were just missing "the world"



We too found that we missed WDW too much as well.   We will probably do HHI in Spring Break or other time when we have borrowed too many points and need to shuffle them for the following year.  Mine dds are 10 & 8, so the pool & beach were great for them.  I can see how the older ones would miss DTD and the other activities.  Now, you can start planning your next trip!


----------



## disney212

Luckily we have BLT booked for 12/15-12/24!  Yippee, getting ready to book next June as soon as window opens and we have cruise booked for October 2013 that we want to sandwich between F&W trip, hardest part is waiting on the booking windows to open!


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> Luckily we have BLT booked for 12/15-12/24!  Yippee, getting ready to book next June as soon as window opens and we have cruise booked for October 2013 that we want to sandwich between F&W trip, hardest part is waiting on the booking windows to open!



We are on the Dream in October 2013 over Columbus Day.  When are you going?


----------



## disney212

we are on the Dream too, October 17-20.  We are doing 3 night since it is DH's first cruise.  Not sure if he is going to have "sea legs" so we kept it short.


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> we are on the Dream too, October 17-20.  We are doing 3 night since it is DH's first cruise.  Not sure if he is going to have "sea legs" so we kept it short.



We'll try to leave it in one piece.  We are doing 4 nights.  This is my first cruise.


----------



## Rest&Relax

DH & I just got back this weekend from Aulani after a 10 night stay.  Let me say I am still on .  Can't wait to plan another visit.  Will do short trip report as soon as I can.


----------



## AirGoofy

Rest&Relax said:


> DH & I just got back this weekend from Aulani after a 10 night stay.  Let me say I am still on .  Can't wait to plan another visit.  Will do short trip report as soon as I can.



Looking forward to it.  We are planning there in 2017.


----------



## mickeyplanner

disney212 said:


> went to HHI for the first time this week, sorry to say we didn't like the resort.  Room was way to dark, like being in a  dungeon.  Luckily we had good weather so we were not in the room very much.  Cast members were nice and every think was clean it just wasn't our cup of tea.  This was the first DVC resort that we didn't care for.  Sorry for all those who love it.  We did have a good time but found ourselves avoiding the room.



What type of room did you stay in that you thought it was dark?  Was it the furnishings or the light fixtures?  What activities did you do during your trip?


----------



## mickeyplanner

Rest&Relax said:


> DH & I just got back this weekend from Aulani after a 10 night stay.  Let me say I am still on .  Can't wait to plan another visit.  Will do short trip report as soon as I can.



I would like to read a trip report on Aulani, that is on our list when the kids are older.


----------



## dekkerdisneydreamer

*Hi All!!

Just became a member a couple of weeks ago!  I love that there is a KY thread for DVC members!!  *


----------



## AirGoofy

dekkerdisneydreamer said:


> *Hi All!!
> 
> Just became a member a couple of weeks ago!  I love that there is a KY thread for DVC members!!  *



Welcome.  What resort did you buy into?


----------



## disney212

[QUOhttp://www.cincinnatibell.net/search/index.php?context=homepage&TE=mickeyplanner;45019107]What type of room did you stay in that you thought it was dark?  Was it the furnishings or the light fixtures?  What activities did you do during your trip?[/QUOTE]
, 
It was 2BD standard view.  The wall colors, furnishings and light fixtures were all very dark.   Everything sort of shut down at 5 pm - the store was open until 9 and the pool until 10 but they closed the slide at 5.  The shuttles from the beach stop at 5 and the beach house closes at 8.  We had to walk through the parking garage under the beach house (luckily we had a car) to do a nightly stroll on the beach.  We shopped, swam, shopped, ate, hung out at the beach, went to Harbor Town, dolphin watched, biked, etc.  It was not a horrible trip by any means, just not want we want in a non-WDW vacation.


----------



## disney212

dekkerdisneydreamer said:


> *Hi All!!
> 
> Just became a member a couple of weeks ago!  I love that there is a KY thread for DVC members!!  *



Welcome!  I was born and raised in Independence myself, most of my family is still there.  I am a Simon Kenton girl myself.  I am still very close, live in Ft. Wright!  Hope to meet you sometime.  If you ever see a little black sedan with a Perry the Platypus in the back window you know it is us!


----------



## dekkerdisneydreamer

AirGoofy said:


> Welcome.  What resort did you buy into?


*Thanks!!  SSR, we love it there!!*



disney212 said:


> Welcome!  I was born and raised in Independence myself, most of my family is still there.  I am a Simon Kenton girl myself.  I am still very close, live in Ft. Wright!  Hope to meet you sometime.  If you ever see a little black sedan with a Perry the Platypus in the back window you know it is us!



*Cool, I honestly didn't realize how many Kentucky people were Disney people!!  I was born here, but was raised in California.  I do love it here, but sometimes miss my home state.*


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> It was 2BD standard view.  The wall colors, furnishings and light fixtures were all very dark.   Everything sort of shut down at 5 pm - the store was open until 9 and the pool until 10 but they closed the slide at 5.  The shuttles from the beach stop at 5 and the beach house closes at 8.  We had to walk through the parking garage under the beach house (luckily we had a car) to do a nightly stroll on the beach.  We shopped, swam, shopped, ate, hung out at the beach, went to Harbor Town, dolphin watched, biked, etc.  It was not a horrible trip by any means, just not want we want in a non-WDW vacation.



That was some of the things we really enjoyed about it.  I don't remember everything closing that early, but I guess they did.  Maybe I was just too tired.  

We talked again today about the AP.  I lost my sheets, but what I figured was that the AP would cost us around $1700 with DVC discount.  Since we take two trips a year, that would be the equivalent of a three day ticket one trip and a two day ticket another trip.  The downside is that is a large chunk of cash to pay at once.  

But, the renewal on the AP would be $1100, which would be an equivalent of a 2 day ticket one trip and a one day ticket the second trip.  We spend more than this on tickets, so a great deal.

I know there are other discounts with AP, but my major decision, like DVC, would just be for tickets.  

What to do?  We really had a great time at HHI, but it would have been so much fun to have been at WDW.  If we buy the AP, then we need to renew it so we can get the second year pricing.  But, if we did the AP, then no returning to HHI or VB.  Another perk about HHI was that we spent a lot less money since we didn't have theme park tickets to buy.  Hmmmm.....decisions, decisions.


----------



## AirGoofy

dekkerdisneydreamer said:


> *Thanks!!  SSR, we love it there!!*



Excellent.  We have a contract there as well.  We have been in the Paddock and Carousel.  Carousel stinked.  Paddock was great, and I bet it is even better now with the new features pool.  I want to stay at Congress Park next.


----------



## disney212

AirGoofy said:


> That was some of the things we really enjoyed about it.  I don't remember everything closing that early, but I guess they did.  Maybe I was just too tired.
> 
> We talked again today about the AP.  I lost my sheets, but what I figured was that the AP would cost us around $1700 with DVC discount.  Since we take two trips a year, that would be the equivalent of a three day ticket one trip and a two day ticket another trip.  The downside is that is a large chunk of cash to pay at once.
> 
> But, the renewal on the AP would be $1100, which would be an equivalent of a 2 day ticket one trip and a one day ticket the second trip.  We spend more than this on tickets, so a great deal.
> 
> I know there are other discounts with AP, but my major decision, like DVC, would just be for tickets.
> 
> What to do?  We really had a great time at HHI, but it would have been so much fun to have been at WDW.  If we buy the AP, then we need to renew it so we can get the second year pricing.  But, if we did the AP, then no returning to HHI or VB.  Another perk about HHI was that we spent a lot less money since we didn't have theme park tickets to buy.  Hmmmm.....decisions, decisions.



We are buying our first AP's this year, we are going in December, then June 2013 and October 2013 so 3 trips on 1 pass is a great deal!  Maybe it closed early due to being the week before high season.  If we had little ones it wouldn't have been as much of an issue.


----------



## disney212

dekkerdisneydreamer said:


> *Thanks!!  SSR, we love it there!!*
> 
> 
> 
> *Cool, I honestly didn't realize how many Kentucky people were Disney people!!  I was born here, but was raised in California.  I do love it here, but sometimes miss my home state.*



We own BLT and SSR so we are neighbors both places.  There are several local DVCers in NKY, I work with about 10 and my hubby has a couple at his work.


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> We are buying our first AP's this year, we are going in December, then June 2013 and October 2013 so 3 trips on 1 pass is a great deal!  Maybe it closed early due to being the week before high season.  If we had little ones it wouldn't have been as much of an issue.



That is a good deal and definitely worth it.  But, the bigger savings is in the renewal.  I know we couldn't do 3 trips a year, but the renewal price makes it worth 2 trips a year.  But, like before DVC, when we bought the package deal, we went RD to close, if I have th AP, I'll want to go to the parks all the time.


----------



## dekkerdisneydreamer

AirGoofy said:


> Excellent.  We have a contract there as well.  We have been in the Paddock and Carousel.  Carousel stinked.  Paddock was great, and I bet it is even better now with the new features pool.  I want to stay at Congress Park next.



*We stayed in the Grandstand on our first trip (via a points rental) and really like the location.  My husband could easily walk to the main building to get coffee in the morning, we had a view of the Sassagoula River, and one of the tees on the golf course.  It's also the first and last stop for the buses, bonus!! 

We stayed at AKV Kidani last year on the same friend's points, and while the savannah view was breathtaking and my then 16 month old couldn't stop saying, "WOW" every time we passed a window, I feel more at home at SSR.  It's got that vacation villas type atmosphere, where AKV is more like a hotel.*


----------



## dekkerdisneydreamer

disney212 said:


> We own BLT and SSR so we are neighbors both places.  There are several local DVCers in NKY, I work with about 10 and my hubby has a couple at his work.



*We should totally plan a NKY DIS meet!!  Like go up to the Kenwood Disney store or something!!*


----------



## AirGoofy

dekkerdisneydreamer said:


> *We stayed in the Grandstand on our first trip (via a points rental) and really like the location.  My husband could easily walk to the main building to get coffee in the morning, we had a view of the Sassagoula River, and one of the tees on the golf course.  It's also the first and last stop for the buses, bonus!!
> 
> We stayed at AKV Kidani last year on the same friend's points, and while the savannah view was breathtaking and my then 16 month old couldn't stop saying, "WOW" every time we passed a window, I feel more at home at SSR.  It's got that vacation villas type atmosphere, where AKV is more like a hotel.*



Yes, SSR is different but enjoyable. We've stayed at them all at WDW except BC and like different ones.  We like and own at BLT & BWV for the location.  We first bought into SSR.  We like the spread out resort and view.  We liked AKV, but would only go th again if we could get the safari tour.  DW hated WL, so we won't go back to that one.


----------



## mickeyplanner

disney212 said:


> [QUOhttp://www.cincinnatibell.net/search/index.php?context=homepage&TE=mickeyplanner;45019107]What type of room did you stay in that you thought it was dark?  Was it the furnishings or the light fixtures?  What activities did you do during your trip?


, 
It was 2BD standard view.  The wall colors, furnishings and light fixtures were all very dark.   Everything sort of shut down at 5 pm - the store was open until 9 and the pool until 10 but they closed the slide at 5.  The shuttles from the beach stop at 5 and the beach house closes at 8.  We had to walk through the parking garage under the beach house (luckily we had a car) to do a nightly stroll on the beach.  We shopped, swam, shopped, ate, hung out at the beach, went to Harbor Town, dolphin watched, biked, etc.  It was not a horrible trip by any means, just not want we want in a non-WDW vacation.[/QUOTE]

Thanks for all the info, since we have little ones I am sure won't have a problem with the early times things close.  But I can see how that would be a problem with older kids.  Maybe HHI is something for us to do for a few years while the kids are small.  We will find out next May when we go for the first time.  Did you do a dolphin tour and if so who through?  Did you rent bikes and with whom?  Trying to gather information for our trip.


----------



## mickeyplanner

AirGoofy said:


> That is a good deal and definitely worth it.  But, the bigger savings is in the renewal.  I know we couldn't do 3 trips a year, but the renewal price makes it worth 2 trips a year.  But, like before DVC, when we bought the package deal, we went RD to close, if I have th AP, I'll want to go to the parks all the time.



Let me know what you decide because that will be us in 2014 if we should get APs or not for two trips a year.


----------



## AirGoofy

mickeyplanner said:


> ,
> We will find out next May when we go for the first time.  Did you do a dolphin tour and if so who through?  Did you rent bikes and with whom?  Trying to gather information for our trip.



While We didn't do those, you can sign up for both at the recreation window behind the main pool and under the QS.  You can rent bikes by day or week a d there are bike racks and locks on front of your room.  As for the dolphin tour, you book it there but I don't know where you go to get on boat.



mickeyplanner said:


> Let me know what you decide because that will be us in 2014 if we should get APs or not for two trips a year.



Still thinking.  I'm fairly confident if we buy AP, then we'll just do renewals.  We have cruise in 2013 and while we are book-ending the cruise with a couple nights at WDW, we probably would only do a MNSSHP that trip.  So, I'm not sure we will do it or not.  Just part of the continued planning.


----------



## AirGoofy

From the DVC Mouscellaneous thread, I found this. So, maybe it was a good thing I missed the time frame on the AP.



> Cheshire Figment just posted this
> 
> DVC New AP $425 Renewal AP $385
> DVC New PAP $559 Renewal PAP $509.
> That sounds about right an $11 increase... for renewal



So, my math for four, which does not include tax:

Initial purchase - $1700.
Renewal - $1540
10 day no expiration (UT) - $2080 (which does include tax)

That renewal savings is not really enough. And, by buying a two day ticket, I can add the MNSSHP other days. And, with a two or three day ticket, I don't have to she'll out all the cash at once. I may just have to wait until I live in FL and can get those resident passes to go everyday.


----------



## disney212

dekkerdisneydreamer said:


> *We should totally plan a NKY DIS meet!!  Like go up to the Kenwood Disney store or something!!*



We love the Disney Store Outlet at the Monroe Outlets too!


----------



## disney212

Thanks for all the info, since we have little ones I am sure won't have a problem with the early times things close.  But I can see how that would be a problem with older kids.  Maybe HHI is something for us to do for a few years while the kids are small.  We will find out next May when we go for the first time.  Did you do a dolphin tour and if so who through?  Did you rent bikes and with whom?  Trying to gather information for our trip.[/QUOTE]


We have our own bikes but saw several of the rentals that seem nice.  You can do the dolphin tour through Disney or walk to the other side of the marina and they have them there for less than $20 each.  You board at the marina directly in front of the resort.


----------



## disney212

Booked our flights today for Christmas week (less than $600 RT direct flights from Dayton OH), got our AP's on Saturday before the price increase, MVMCP tickets came last week and booked our ME trips today!  Now comes the hard part, WAITING!


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> Booked our flights today for Christmas week (less than $600 RT direct flights from Dayton OH), got our AP's on Saturday before the price increase, MVMCP tickets came last week and booked our ME trips today!  Now comes the hard part, WAITING!



Congrats.  We still haven't got out MNSSHP tickets yet.


----------



## disney212

AirGoofy said:


> Congrats.  We still haven't got out MNSSHP tickets yet.



LOVE MNSSHP,  we will be back to that next year!  Are you wearing costumes?


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> LOVE MNSSHP,  we will be back to that next year!  Are you wearing costumes?



Our dds are.  I haven't decided.  My avatar is my Captain Jack Pirate on vacation costume from last year.  It was super hot in that wig, so if I do, it will not include headwear.


----------



## disney212

We dressed up in 50's attire.  Very easy and we saw no one else dressed like us.  Got a lot of compliments.  DH did jeans rolled up a big with white socks, a white t-shirt with sleeves rolled up a bit.  I wore a poodle skirt and pony tail.  Ordered it all online at a great price.  He has an antique truck so we use costumes at car shows too.


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> We dressed up in 50's attire.  Very easy and we saw no one else dressed like us.  Got a lot of compliments.  DH did jeans rolled up a big with white socks, a white t-shirt with sleeves rolled up a bit.  I wore a poodle skirt and pony tail.  Ordered it all online at a great price.  He has an antique truck so we use costumes at car shows too.



I was thinking about going as a soccer team.  I am a KY referee (and rec coach) and my youngest daughter plays.  We could all get matching shirts out of the bin, or I could wear my ref jersey.  I don't know if I want to wear my socks pulled up to my knees as a part of the official uniform.


----------



## mickeyplanner

We have our own bikes but saw several of the rentals that seem nice.  You can do the dolphin tour through Disney or walk to the other side of the marina and they have them there for less than $20 each.  You board at the marina directly in front of the resort.[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the tip on the dolphin tours


----------



## disney212

I get to  make my ADR's on Monday!  Here is what we are planning for ADR's:

Ohana
Garden Grill
Chefs de France
CRT - but hoping Be Our Guest will be open in time for our visit and we would do that instead
Plaza on MVMCP night

We will be there December 15-23, anything we shouldn't miss during the holidays?


----------



## disney212

AirGoofy said:


> I was thinking about going as a soccer team.  I am a KY referee (and rec coach) and my youngest daughter plays.  We could all get matching shirts out of the bin, or I could wear my ref jersey.  I don't know if I want to wear my socks pulled up to my knees as a part of the official uniform.



You have to wear the socks!


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> I get to  make my ADR's on Monday!  Here is what we are planning for ADR's:
> 
> Ohana
> Garden Grill
> Chefs de France
> CRT - but hoping Be Our Guest will be open in time for our visit and we would do that instead
> Plaza on MVMCP night
> 
> We will be there December 15-23, anything we shouldn't miss during the holidays?



We have never been that  time of year, but maybe one year.  I read BOG said holidays, but I read that most felt it would be open after January.  That is a great list.  We are eating at Chefs De France for the first time in October and looking forward to it.


----------



## disney212

AirGoofy said:


> We have never been that  time of year, but maybe one year.  I read BOG said holidays, but I read that most felt it would be open after January.  That is a great list.  We are eating at Chefs De France for the first time in October and looking forward to it.



It is our favorite!  My DH has to eat there every trip!  Hope you enjoy it as much as we do!


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> You have to wear the socks!



I think we vote to go as a team.  I have several jerseys and my youngest dd has hers.  We'll try to squeeze older sister into one.  And,mshin guards are hot but we'll do the socks.



disney212 said:


> It is our favorite!  My DH has to eat there every trip!  Hope you enjoy it as much as we do!



I hope thy have escargot on the menu. I've never had that and want to try it.  WDW was the first place I had mussels.  Always something fun and exciting on vacation.


----------



## DisneyStoryMania

mic_KY_mouses said:


> Hey everyone....  We're from E'town!  We're UK fans, but cheer for UL while with alumni family members
> 
> We've been DVC members since 2001.  It's always fun to find others who share our same obsession!
> 
> In less than 24 hours we'll be checking in at BLT for a long weekend thanks to a great Allegiant airfare out of Lexington.



Hey E-Town Here......always nice to known we ae not the only Disney nutz here.


----------



## mickeyplanner

AirGoofy said:


> I think we vote to go as a team.  I have several jerseys and my youngest dd has hers.  We'll try to squeeze older sister into one.  And,mshin guards are hot but we'll do the socks.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope thy have escargot on the menu. I've never had that and want to try it.  WDW was the first place I had mussels.  Always something fun and exciting on vacation.



Love the soccer team idea and I agree WEAR the socks!!

My DH loves the escargot at Chefs and I hope you get to see Remy too.


----------



## AirGoofy

DisneyStoryMania said:


> Hey E-Town Here......always nice to known we ae not the only Disney nutz here.



Owensboro back at you.  Lots of us around.  Which is your home resort?  



mickeyplanner said:


> Love the soccer team idea and I agree WEAR the socks!!
> 
> My DH loves the escargot at Chefs and I hope you get to see Remy too.



I forgot about Remy.  That would be cool.


----------



## disney212

mickeyplanner said:


> Love the soccer team idea and I agree WEAR the socks!!
> 
> My DH loves the escargot at Chefs and I hope you get to see Remy too.



The escargot is my DH's favorite too!


----------



## disney212

Do you all find yourselves obsessing over your ADR's the week before you make them.  DH says if I ask him if he is sure he wants to eat all the places I want to make ADR's at that he will chuck them all and pack bologna sandwiches (easy for him to say, all he does is show up at the parks, the hotel, ADR's since I am the planner).


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> Do you all find yourselves obsessing over your ADR's the week before you make them.  DH says if I ask him if he is sure he wants to eat all the places I want to make ADR's at that he will chuck them all and pack bologna sandwiches (easy for him to say, all he does is show up at the parks, the hotel, ADR's since I am the planner).



I usually obsess after with those questions of did I pick the right ones?  We don't do hoppers, so I plan ADRs for our park days and non park days.  My goal is to minimize travel and try something new (that we want to try).  I also have to let each dd and DW pick a restaurant, and they always pick ones we have been to before. So, after careful planning and calling to get everything like the plan, I then wonder if I could have done it better and try to make changes. I call it post-ADR anxiety.   No changes thus far this trip, but I still think I'll cancel 2.


----------



## mic_KY_mouses

DisneyStoryMania said:


> Hey E-Town Here......always nice to known we ae not the only Disney nutz here.



I'm glad I checked in tonight. We've been away on an Alaska cruise and this was my first chance to check the DIS in a couple weeks.  I'm happy to meet someone else from Etown!   I don't get to post often but I love catching up on all the latest.   Send a pm if you want and I'll share more info.  Maybe we know each other!  Laura


----------



## AirGoofy

mic_KY_mouses said:


> I'm glad I checked in tonight. We've been away on an Alaska cruise and this was my first chance to check the DIS in a couple weeks.  I'm happy to meet someone else from Etown!   I don't get to post often but I love catching up on all the latest.   Send a pm if you want and I'll share more info.  Maybe we know each other!  Laura



You can post about your Alaska cruise.  Would like to see some pictures if you have it.  That's on the list one day as well.


----------



## mic_KY_mouses

AirGoofy said:


> You can post about your Alaska cruise.  Would like to see some pictures if you have it.  That's on the list one day as well.



I will try to do that soon.  This was our first non-Disney cruise but it was still great!  I have to figure out how to post the pictures too!


----------



## AirGoofy

mic_KY_mouses said:


> I will try to do that soon.  This was our first non-Disney cruise but it was still great!  I have to figure out how to post the pictures too!



I created a free photobucket account.  Then, upload the picture.  Then, copy/ paste the img code from there into here.  I think Google has one as well.


----------



## mic_KY_mouses

AirGoofy said:


> I created a free photobucket account.  Then, upload the picture.  Then, copy/ paste the img code from there into here.  I think Google has one as well.



Here is my attempt to post a link to my new Picasa pictures.  Click on Alaska 2012 if it doesn't take you there.  I'll delete this post if it doesn't work.

https://picasaweb.google.com/108715416272358628060/Alaska2012?authuser=0&feat=directlink


----------



## AirGoofy

mic_KY_mouses said:


> Here is my attempt to post a link to my new Picasa pictures.  Click on Alaska 2012 if it doesn't take you there.  I'll delete this post if it doesn't work.
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/108715416272358628060/Alaska2012?authuser=0&feat=directlink



It worked.  Great pictures.  You may be able to just select one picture, coy the img code from the picture and paste that here in the bulletin board if you don't want to share the whole link.

I loved the picture of the trains.  Were you on the cruise ship and able to gt those?  And, great picture of an actual whale tail.  I am doing my first cruise in October 2013.  DW has done Carnival cruise before, but this will be our first Disney cruise.  I am nervous but everyone says it will be great and I am ready and open to it.  We have talked about going on our 20th anniversary to DL and Aulani in the same trip.  Maybe we can do an Alaskan trip one day as well.


----------



## mic_KY_mouses

AirGoofy said:


> It worked.  Great pictures.  You may be able to just select one picture, coy the img code from the picture and paste that here in the bulletin board if you don't want to share the whole link.
> 
> I loved the picture of the trains.  Were you on the cruise ship and able to gt those?  And, great picture of an actual whale tail.  I am doing my first cruise in October 2013.  DW has done Carnival cruise before, but this will be our first Disney cruise.  I am nervous but everyone says it will be great and I am ready and open to it.  We have talked about going on our 20th anniversary to DL and Aulani in the same trip.  Maybe we can do an Alaskan trip one day as well.



The train and whale watching pics were taken while on excursions off the ship. The glacier pics were taken while on the Rhapsody. Cruises are great and Disney is top of the line, although I would recommend Royal Caribbean as well.


----------



## AirGoofy

mic_KY_mouses said:


> The train and whale watching pics were taken while on excursions off the ship. The glacier pics were taken while on the Rhapsody. Cruises are great and Disney is top of the line, although I would recommend Royal Caribbean as well.



You took some great pictures.  DW really enjoyed th carnival cruise she went on with a bunch of her friends a few years ago.  I don't think it rose to a girls gone wild cruise because most of them were married, but what happens in the carribean, stays in the ...

I've heard that Royal Carribbean and Disney were just way bett cruise experiences.  Then, I see those cruise ship wrecks and I worry.  Still, I am looking forward to it.


----------



## disney212

Wishing all of the "Disney Dad's" a very happy Father's Day!


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> Wishing all of the "Disney Dad's" a very happy Father's Day!



Thanks


----------



## disney212

Booked our ADR's today!  Getting closer.....


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> Booked our ADR's today!  Getting closer.....



What did you get?

Ours for October at BLT

Park Fare Breakfast
Cali Grill dinnee

Fulton's dinner

CP dinner

RFC at AK dinner

Akershus Breakfast
Chefs de France dinner

Plaza dinner

Wave lunch

I'm thinking of canceling Plaza and CP dinner since they are both on MNSSHP nights and just do a QS at CHH and Casey's in their place.


----------



## disney212

Here are our ADR's in no particular order:

Chef's deFrance-dinner and I was able to make an ADR for 12/20 non CP!
Garden Grill-dinner for CP- have to wait until 6/26 when it opens for ADR's
Be Our Guest- have to wait until it opens for ADR's
Ohana-dinner
CRT-dinner
Liberty Tree Tavern-dinner
Plaza- dinner the night of MVMCP

And we will hit our favorite QS's too:  Contempo Cafe, POFQ for beignets, FlameTree, Tangenine Cafe, Wolfgang Puck's, Bongo's Cuban Cafe QS window....

I better start my diet right now or I may need 2 plane tickets home...


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> Here are our ADR's in no particular order:
> 
> Chef's deFrance-dinner and I was able to make an ADR for 12/20 non CP!
> Garden Grill-dinner for CP- have to wait until 6/26 when it opens for ADR's
> Be Our Guest- have to wait until it opens for ADR's
> Ohana-dinner
> CRT-dinner
> Liberty Tree Tavern-dinner
> Plaza- dinner the night of MVMCP
> 
> And we will hit our favorite QS's too:  Contempo Cafe, POFQ for beignets, FlameTree, Tangenine Cafe, Wolfgang Puck's, Bongo's Cuban Cafe QS window....
> 
> I better start my diet right now or I may need 2 plane tickets home...



Yeah, I don't do any better.  Walk 7 miles a day, swim, and gain weight?  Only at WDW.  I thought BOG wasn't going to open until aft the holidays.  I hope they get it open in time for your trip.  We really liked Bongos and ate there on our Disneymoon.  I'm not sure our dds are old enough that they would enjoy the food, and I really don't want to fight over chicken nuggets not being on the menu.  Last trip to BWV, we had a hankering for some Beignets, so we boated to DHS, bus to POFQ, ate beignets, boat ride to DTD, and bus back to BWV.  That is such a great thing about DVC - we would never have done that before, but a nice way to spend a non-park day.


----------



## disney212

We keep "hearing" that BOG will be open for the 2012 "holidays" wish us  as we would really love to eat there.  We do have a back up plan for the GF Cafe incase it isn't open.

Last trip I didn't gain any weight but DH gained enough for both of us.  I wasn't 100% so I think that helped since I wasn't feeling that great.


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> We keep "hearing" that BOG will be open for the 2012 "holidays" wish us  as we would really love to eat there.  We do have a back up plan for the GF Cafe incase it isn't open.
> 
> Last trip I didn't gain any weight but DH gained enough for both of us.  I wasn't 100% so I think that helped since I wasn't feeling that great.



We really like GF Cafe.  They brought a newly married couple thru last time and everyone applauded.  I think it would be cool to have my vows renewed at WDW, but not sure I could get tuxedoed in that heat.


----------



## disney212

AirGoofy said:


> We really like GF Cafe.  They brought a newly married couple thru last time and everyone applauded.  I think it would be cool to have my vows renewed at WDW, but not sure I could get tuxedoed in that heat.



Cool!  We are doing it in 2014 but can't decide if we will do it at WDW, Hawaii, DCL or Castaway Cay.  Last one was very formal, DH's 1st but my 2nd, so this time I want sand involved!  It will be our 15th anniversary!


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> Cool!  We are doing it in 2014 but can't decide if we will do it at WDW, Hawaii, DCL or Castaway Cay.  Last one was very formal, DH's 1st but my 2nd, so this time I want sand involved!  It will be our 15th anniversary!



Early congrats on the anniversary.  I'm sure the cost is just outrageous, but is Disney.  We celebrate our 15 in 2015, but I am working on our 20th anniversary.  My plan now is to do 4 days in Aulani and 4 days at DL.  I can knock two mor DVC resorts out that way, oh yeah, and gt credit for big anniversary celebration.


----------



## disney212

Sounds like a good plan!  As far as costs for the vow renewals the best price, based on what is included, seems to be DCL to us.  I am still researching but that is my opinion based on what I have seen so far.


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> Sounds like a good plan!  As far as costs for the vow renewals the best price, based on what is included, seems to be DCL to us.  I am still researching but that is my opinion based on what I have seen so far.



What is all included?  I've not really looked at it.


----------



## disney212

AirGoofy said:


> What is all included?  I've not really looked at it.




Disclaimer, I have been up since 4 am but if my memory serves me correctly, some of the things included a cake, some pictures, dinner at Remy's, a $200 on board credit, and a few other things that are evading my sleepy mind.  I got the info from Disney.


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> Disclaimer, I have been up since 4 am but if my memory serves me correctly, some of the things included a cake, some pictures, dinner at Remy's, a $200 on board credit, and a few other things that are evading my sleepy mind.  I got the info from Disney.



Sounds good.  I need to check more into it.  The other option is to go to Aulani after the dds are out of the home.  A vows renewal might be a good way to go in the interim.  Hope you get some sleep.  Work or sick child?


----------



## disney212

AirGoofy said:


> Sounds good.  I need to check more into it.  The other option is to go to Aulani after the dds are out of the home.  A vows renewal might be a good way to go in the interim.  Hope you get some sleep.  Work or sick child?



Fortunately neither, I have a pinched nerve in my shoulder that is making it hard to sleep.  

If I remember correctly, Aluani was one of the more expensive options.  We looked at staying there but having a non-Disney renewal. They have some good deals if you look outside of Disney.  Being from KY I assume you have been to Gatlinburg and most of the regular deals were on par with what they offer down there.


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> Fortunately neither, I have a pinched nerve in my shoulder that is making it hard to sleep.
> 
> If I remember correctly, Aluani was one of the more expensive options.  We looked at staying there but having a non-Disney renewal. They have some good deals if you look outside of Disney.  Being from KY I assume you have been to Gatlinburg and most of the regular deals were on par with what they offer down there.



Ouch.  I have a herniated disc in my back, and at its worse, it would rub th nerve and my toe would hurt or go numb.  Weird feeling.  I'm sure yours is a lot worse than mine.  I hope you can some treatment to help.

Yes, we went to Gatlinburg and Dollywood a couple of times.  I looked at that for our original wedding but decided against it.  Of all th Disney options, the wedding pavilion is really the one I want to do.  I went on Disney's website after these posts to check it out.  It looks great and expensive.


----------



## disney212

AirGoofy said:


> Ouch.  I have a herniated disc in my back, and at its worse, it would rub th nerve and my toe would hurt or go numb.  Weird feeling.  I'm sure yours is a lot worse than mine.  I hope you can some treatment to help.
> 
> Yes, we went to Gatlinburg and Dollywood a couple of times.  I looked at that for our original wedding but decided against it.  Of all th Disney options, the wedding pavilion is really the one I want to do.  I went on Disney's website after these posts to check it out.  It looks great and expensive.





Good luck with the back, I had a 6 inch rod implanted in 1999 and it was the best decision I ever made -- no back problems since!  The nerve will just take a few weeks to heal, I had some surgery in march and they removed some ribs, the doctor thinks I moved wrong in my sleep and caught it on one of the cut bones.  It isn't as bad as it sounds, more of an ache than true pain.  I know back pain is true pain!  
We love the pavilion too but since we had such a huge formal wedding the first time we want to go a different direction.  When you do yours there you better post lots of pictures.  I have a DS24 and a DD23 so a Disney World wedding may be in our future yet!


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> Good luck with the back, I had a 6 inch rod implanted in 1999 and it was the best decision I ever made -- no back problems since!  The nerve will just take a few weeks to heal, I had some surgery in march and they removed some ribs, the doctor thinks I moved wrong in my sleep and caught it on one of the cut bones.  It isn't as bad as it sounds, more of an ache than true pain.  I know back pain is true pain!
> We love the pavilion too but since we had such a huge formal wedding the first time we want to go a different direction.  When you do yours there you better post lots of pictures.  I have a DS24 and a DD23 so a Disney World wedding may be in our future yet!



Yikes, a rod?  I'm scared of back surgery and plan to avoid it as long as possible.  I have two dds and probably one of them will want to get married there.  How about your two DS?  Think they will be interested.  DW and I got married in our back yard.  But, we built our house, so I tell her that we spent $115K on our wedding.    We Disneymooned at WDW.


----------



## disney212

AirGoofy said:


> Yikes, a rod?  I'm scared of back surgery and plan to avoid it as long as possible.  I have two dds and probably one of them will want to get married there.  How about your two DS?  Think they will be interested.  DW and I got married in our back yard.  But, we built our house, so I tell her that we spent $115K on our wedding.    We Disneymooned at WDW.



I was afraid of the rod too but I couldn't take the pain anymore.  I was wheeled into the hospital since I could no longer walk without pain and walked out pain free 36 hrs later, no stitches either, they use glue and yes I can ride all the rides at WDW!  Best decision I ever made.

I understand about the house, that is why I have a small diamond in my ring.  Sounds like you deserve to do it right!  I would go for the wedding of your dreams.  I have learned that life is for living and although I plan for tomorrow I do live for today!!!!


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> I was afraid of the rod too but I couldn't take the pain anymore.  I was wheeled into the hospital since I could no longer walk without pain and walked out pain free 36 hrs later, no stitches either, they use glue and yes I can ride all the rides at WDW!  Best decision I ever made.
> 
> I understand about the house, that is why I have a small diamond in my ring.  Sounds like you deserve to do it right!  I would go for the wedding of your dreams.  I have learned that life is for living and although I plan for tomorrow I do live for today!!!!



Well, I'm not there in pain yet, although it did keep me limited the last time for abut a month.  I had been exercising and had lost about 20 pounds.  I don't know what I did, but it flared up (not when exercising) and I was in pain a week or so,limping around without being able to stand completely straight, and another 3 weeks before pain free and full mobility.  I hear you about living in the day.  We invest for retirement, are debt free except for the house and small student loan, and take two trips to WDW a year.  I would like to save more money for emergencies, but we aree meeting our needs now, hopefully retirement needs in the future, and fun needs now.


----------



## disney212

Glad you are not in too much pain!  Mine was 24/7 so I was more than ready to have surgery.

Glad to see you are planning for the future. I work in finance and I see so many folks who have nothing. We have been saving for years and should be able to retire at 59 1/2.  Only a couple more years to pay on the house and then we will downsize and pay cash based on selling our current home.  We are also lucky to live in an area where homes haven't lost much value and still sell within a few weeks of listing them.  We are thinking of taking a few $ out of our savings and buying a small home in FL.  We have an agent but won't jump on anything unless it is very close to what we want.


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> Glad to see you are planning for the future. I work in finance and I see so many folks who have nothing. We have been saving for years and should be able to retire at 59 1/2.  Only a couple more years to pay on the house and then we will downsize and pay cash based on selling our current home.  We are also lucky to live in an area where homes haven't lost much value and still sell within a few weeks of listing them.  We are thinking of taking a few $ out of our savings and buying a small home in FL.  We have an agent but won't jump on anything unless it is very close to what we want.



I just wish I had learned about investing sooner.  Really, it is something that should be taught in HS.  That whole investment question about depositing 2K a year starting at 18 vs depositing more later.  I talk to my dds now (10,7) who both have bank accounts about investing in mutual funds and not having credit card debt.  

We too have thought about buying a property in Florida.  Our plan is to retire the as well.  And, with th housing market what it is, now is a great time to buy.  I would like to retire in WDW, but that probably would not happen.  We have considered different options near Orlando as well as th beach.  My hesitation is that if we bought the property, I really wouldn't want it sitting vacant for two  decades, and would need someone to manage the property.  If I could do that and find someone to rent it to at cost, then I would be happy with that arrangement.


----------



## disney212

My dad has "volunteered" to live in it until we are ready..  He is in his mid 60's and in good health and always wanted to to live in FL.


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> My dad has "volunteered" to live in it until we are ready..  He is in his mid 60's and in good health and always wanted to to live in FL.



What sacrifice!


----------



## disney212

AirGoofy said:


> What sacrifice!



I know, I keep telling him that we should nominate him for father of the year!


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> I know, I keep telling him that we should nominate him for father of the year!



if you decide to buy a second property, I'll match your dad's offer to stay in the other for free.


----------



## disney212

AirGoofy said:


> if you decide to buy a second property, I'll match your dad's offer to stay in the other for free.



The generosity of folks from KY almost brings a tear to my eyes!


----------



## AirGoofy

Owensboro, KY weather is 107 (neat index 109)

Disney World is 89.

Why do we live her again?


----------



## disney212

AirGoofy said:


> Owensboro, KY weather is 107 (neat index 109)
> 
> Disney World is 89.
> 
> Why do we live her again?





We were up to 105 last week with a heat index of 115 in the sun!!  UUGGHH!  Totally agree with you!


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> We were up to 105 last week with a heat index of 115 in the sun!!  UUGGHH!  Totally agree with you!



You find that house in FL for me to live in yet?


----------



## disney212

AirGoofy said:


> You find that house in FL for me to live in yet?




Still looking but you will be the 2nd person I call (after dad as he did call dibs first). 

Heat index only 103 today but with our evening storms it reminds me of FL in August!


----------



## AirGoofy

Really want to try Victoria & Albert's at WDW.  But, I would have to put kids in child care place.  Not sure if 10 & 8 year old could survive at BLT alone together for 3 hours without killing each other.


----------



## AirGoofy

Happy 4th of July to all the KY Dis-ers.  I wish I could be sitting at TOTWL for fireworks tonight.  Maybe one year.


----------



## Mr Poohbrain

We are from Union, KY. Just went down in June and are going back in November


----------



## AirGoofy

Mr Poohbrain said:


> We are from Union, KY. Just went down in June and are going back in November



Where did you all stay and where are you going?


----------



## disney212

Mr Poohbrain said:


> We are from Union, KY. Just went down in June and are going back in November



We are in Fort Wright but have many friends in Union!  Where are you staying in November?


----------



## disney212

It is awful quiet on the KY thread.  Just making sure my fellow Ky'ers didn't melt during the recent heat wave.  We have finally gotten back into the upper 80's and lower 90's.  It is sad when I say we have cooled off and it is 91 out!


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> It is awful quiet on the KY thread.  Just making sure my fellow Ky'ers didn't melt during the recent heat wave.  We have finally gotten back into the upper 80's and lower 90's.  It is sad when I say we have cooled off and it is 91 out!



We're still here.  It does stay fairly quiet over here.


----------



## disney212

AirGoofy said:


> We're still here.  It does stay fairly quiet over here.



You seem to be the life of the   Looking for you to liven things up!


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> You seem to be the life of the   Looking for you to liven things up!



Not anymore.  Too old for that stuff.  But, I'll have as much fun as i can.  October seems so far away.


----------



## disney212

Happy Friday KY!  I didn't think it was ever going to get here.


----------



## disney212

Why does the 81 days between being able to make ADRs and getting down to the double digit dance seem to take FOREVER!


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> Why does the 81 days between being able to make ADRs and getting down to the double digit dance seem to take FOREVER!



it does seem that way.  I think it is Disney marketing.  I couldn't wait after booking at 11 months out, so I bought more points to have two trips.  Those 80 days are to get you to buy special event tickets and merchandise to get ready for the trip.


----------



## Rest&Relax

Hi everybody!

Has been a long time since I been on board.  Sorry about not posting on our trip to Aulani.  To make a long story short I have been busy taking care of my parents.  Dad starting getting sick prior to us leaving for Aulani.  He was in hosp & discharge the night before we left.  Thought he was doing better and they didn't want us to cancel so we left early that next morning.  9 days latter he got readmitted & stayed 2 days while we were in Hawaii.  Thought we were going to lose him several times the past couple months but he is doing well now and looks better then he has since Christmas. 

Now back to Aulani.  We fell in love with the resort.  Wish we could stay for ever.  We are planning on going in Sept 2013 again and hopefully do it yearly.  Here is a little start of a trip report.

Pre-trip detour:  We flew out early Fri.  on SW to San Antonio, TX to see our DS graduate.   Enjoyed spending time with him Fri & Sat then took a late flight out to Phoenix to spend the night.  We then had direct flight to HNL with Hawaiian air 6 1/2 hr flight and arrived in HNL at 12:30 that afternoon on Mother's Day.  Happy Mother's day to me in Hawaii!  

We rented a car with Hertz and was a little disappointed with them in the beginning.  Waited for a while in line at the counter then they did not have a car that we reserved and had to wait around for 30 minutes before upgrading to the next level.  

Drive to Aulani was easy but it was Sunday and traffic wasn't bad. Seeing the resort in the distance made forget about hertz.  As soon as you pull up they open your car door and greet you with lei and refreshing water to drink. They do a quick tour of the lobby until they see the counter is ready so you don't have to want in line. And yes our room was ready!

Oh how beautiful the resort is!!!

more to come later....


----------



## LuvLuvLuv

Hi all!  It's been a while since I posted here, but its nice to see a few locals near me posting!  We were getting ready to buy into DVC, and just decided to go ahead and move permanently to Florida.  We got an apartment in Kissimmee 3 miles from the main gate!  Dillard's is transferring me to the Florida Mall, and DH is transferring with his job too!  If your in Crestview Hills in the next month or so... Stop by the Dior counter and say hi!


----------



## AirGoofy

LuvLuvLuv said:


> Hi all!  It's been a while since I posted here, but its nice to see a few locals near me posting!  We were getting ready to buy into DVC, and just decided to go ahead and move permanently to Florida.  We got an apartment in Kissimmee 3 miles from the main gate!  Dillard's is transferring me to the Florida Mall, and DH is transferring with his job too!  If your in Crestview Hills in the next month or so... Stop by the Dior counter and say hi!



Wonderful news.  I am so ready to move closer to WDW.  Good luck.


----------



## AirGoofy

Rest&Relax said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> Has been a long time since I been on board.  Sorry about not posting on our trip to Aulani.  To make a long story short I have been busy taking care of my parents.  Dad starting getting sick prior to us leaving for Aulani.  He was in hosp & discharge the night before we left.  Thought he was doing better and they didn't want us to cancel so we left early that next morning.  9 days latter he got readmitted & stayed 2 days while we were in Hawaii.  Thought we were going to lose him several times the past couple months but he is doing well now and looks better then he has since Christmas.
> 
> Now back to Aulani.  We fell in love with the resort.  Wish we could stay for ever.  We are planning on going in Sept 2013 again and hopefully do it yearly.  Here is a little start of a trip report.
> 
> Pre-trip detour:  We flew out early Fri.  on SW to San Antonio, TX to see our DS graduate.   Enjoyed spending time with him Fri & Sat then took a late flight out to Phoenix to spend the night.  We then had direct flight to HNL with Hawaiian air 6 1/2 hr flight and arrived in HNL at 12:30 that afternoon on Mother's Day.  Happy Mother's day to me in Hawaii!
> 
> We rented a car with Hertz and was a little disappointed with them in the beginning.  Waited for a while in line at the counter then they did not have a car that we reserved and had to wait around for 30 minutes before upgrading to the next level.
> 
> Drive to Aulani was easy but it was Sunday and traffic wasn't bad. Seeing the resort in the distance made forget about hertz.  As soon as you pull up they open your car door and greet you with lei and refreshing water to drink. They do a quick tour of the lobby until they see the counter is ready so you don't have to want in line. And yes our room was ready!
> 
> Oh how beautiful the resort is!!!
> 
> more to come later....



Prayers for your dad.  Glad you had a great trip.


----------



## Rest&Relax

After checking our 1BR ocean view in Ewa tower we took a quick stroll around the resort ot get our bearings.  Waikolohe Valley is fabulous with all it's offerings: lazy river, pool, rainbow reef, spas, & Menehune bridge for the little folks.  

For dinner we walked over to check out the ABC store across the street.  This is where we picked up many of our lunches or dinners while at the resort. They had a deli that would make up salads and sandwiches which was enough for us.  
Being there for 10 days made the refillable mug a bargain.  We both loved the Kona coffee and the refill stations was easy to access around the pool.  Later that evening we toured Laniai Spa for tomorrow was spa day and we wanted to check it out before our massage. It is truly is pure heaven. My DH was a little anxious about his first massage coming up so I was hoping this would help.

Mon 5/14  was spa day!!! Our massage was scheduled for 3:00 so we set out that morning to go shopping at Target to get our supplies for the week.  It was very easy to get to and a Safeway is up the road depending on how much cooking you want to do for the week.  
By 1:00 we head for the spa so we could enjoy the outdoor relaxation area (Kula Wai).  It is about 5000 sq ft outdoor heaven of herbal pools & a unique "rain showers" area.  2 hours there relaxing was not enough!  Now time for our massage.  We were scheduled for the exfoliation followed by a lomilomi massage.  It was total heaven.  We were then taken to the indoor relaxation room to relax with warm facial towels, assorted herbal teas to drink and snacks.  DH couldn't get over how wonderful it was.  After spending about an hour there we headed back out to the outdoor area to spend more time.  I think we finally left after showering about 7:00 that evening.

Tues 5/15 was North Shore day.  The drive is easy.  We stopped in the surf town called Haleiwa.  It is a must do. Had lunch at Kua Aina & then shaved ice at the famous Matsumoto.  We then drove on down the coast stopped a turtle beach (to see all the turtles) then onto the Polynesian Culture Center.  Wish we would have gotten their earlier to spend more time there.  We did not stay for the dinner or dance show.  Again we headed back the same way & stopped in Haleiwa again for dinner at ? (local bar restaurant).  Again very good food.

Wed 5/16  Resort day. Relaxed and enjoyed the pool and the beach.

more to come later.....


----------



## disney212

LuvLuvLuv said:


> Hi all!  It's been a while since I posted here, but its nice to see a few locals near me posting!  We were getting ready to buy into DVC, and just decided to go ahead and move permanently to Florida.  We got an apartment in Kissimmee 3 miles from the main gate!  Dillard's is transferring me to the Florida Mall, and DH is transferring with his job too!  If your in Crestview Hills in the next month or so... Stop by the Dior counter and say hi!



Howdy!  So jealous!  I am at Crestview 3-4 times per week (shoe addict).  I will stop by and say hey since shoes are right next to cosmetics.  I am Ft. Wright but hope to join you in FL in a few years!


----------



## disney212

Rest&Relax said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> Has been a long time since I been on board.  Sorry about not posting on our trip to Aulani.  To make a long story short I have been busy taking care of my parents.  Dad starting getting sick prior to us leaving for Aulani.  He was in hosp & discharge the night before we left.  Thought he was doing better and they didn't want us to cancel so we left early that next morning.  9 days latter he got readmitted & stayed 2 days while we were in Hawaii.  Thought we were going to lose him several times the past couple months but he is doing well now and looks better then he has since Christmas.
> 
> Now back to Aulani.  We fell in love with the resort.  Wish we could stay for ever.  We are planning on going in Sept 2013 again and hopefully do it yearly.  Here is a little start of a trip report.
> 
> Pre-trip detour:  We flew out early Fri.  on SW to San Antonio, TX to see our DS graduate.   Enjoyed spending time with him Fri & Sat then took a late flight out to Phoenix to spend the night.  We then had direct flight to HNL with Hawaiian air 6 1/2 hr flight and arrived in HNL at 12:30 that afternoon on Mother's Day.  Happy Mother's day to me in Hawaii!
> 
> We rented a car with Hertz and was a little disappointed with them in the beginning.  Waited for a while in line at the counter then they did not have a car that we reserved and had to wait around for 30 minutes before upgrading to the next level.
> 
> Drive to Aulani was easy but it was Sunday and traffic wasn't bad. Seeing the resort in the distance made forget about hertz.  As soon as you pull up they open your car door and greet you with lei and refreshing water to drink. They do a quick tour of the lobby until they see the counter is ready so you don't have to want in line. And yes our room was ready!
> 
> Oh how beautiful the resort is!!!
> 
> more to come later....



Praying for your dad and your family.  Can't wait to hear more about your trip!  We hope to go in 2014.


----------



## AirGoofy

Updated our ADRs for October trip yesterday.

Sat
1900 Park Fare Breakfast
Cali Grill Dinner

Sunday
Fulton's Crab House 

Monday
MNSSHP QS

Tuesday
Citricos

Wednesday
Epcot
Akershus Breakfast
Chefs de France dinner

Thursday
MNSSHP QS

Friday
Wave lunch


----------



## disney212

AirGoofy said:


> Updated our ADRs for October trip yesterday.
> 
> Sat
> 1900 Park Fare Breakfast
> Cali Grill Dinner
> 
> Sunday
> Fulton's Crab House
> 
> Monday
> MNSSHP QS
> 
> Tuesday
> Citricos
> 
> Wednesday
> Epcot
> Akershus Breakfast
> Chefs de France dinner
> 
> Thursday
> MNSSHP QS
> 
> Friday
> Wave lunch




YUM!  we are still waiting for BOG to start taking reservations.  We did add Artist Point for our arrival night in December.


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> YUM!  we are still waiting for BOG to start taking reservations.  We did add Artist Point for our arrival night in December.



We'll have to wait until 2013 or 2014 for BOG.


----------



## disney212

AirGoofy said:


> We'll have to wait until 2013 or 2014 for BOG.



Gives you a good reason to start planning another trip!


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> Gives you a good reason to start planning another trip!



Oh, I've done spread sheets thru 2017, trying different resorts, different times of the year,  1BR, 3 trips in one year, and other combos I can think of.


----------



## disney212

AirGoofy said:


> Oh, I've done spread sheets thru 2017, trying different resorts, different times of the year,  1BR, 3 trips in one year, and other combos I can think of.



We must be long lost relatives!  I have 2015 pretty much locked down (just waiting for those window's to open!) and am starting to play around with 2016 - I thought I was the only one that planned that far out.  We are  lucky that our kids are grown so it is just DH and I, allows for a lot more flexibility...


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> We must be long lost relatives!  I have 2015 pretty much locked down (just waiting for those window's to open!) and am starting to play around with 2016 - I thought I was the only one that planned that far out.  We are  lucky that our kids are grown so it is just DH and I, allows for a lot more flexibility...



Ours are still in school, so we have planned Spring Break in April and Fall Break in October for at least the next 10 years until youngest is out of HS.  I like having 6 months apart with vacations.  We've been to WDW in March, April, May, June, Sept, & Oct.  I want to go early Dec for MVMCP, but not so much in July or August.  Still, with some lower point months, I may be able to swing that 3rd trip in a year.


----------



## disney212

WE have been in October, November, December, February, May (see a pattern).  We are plans to go in December, April/May ad October (there is the pattern again).  We have not been in June, July or August and have no plans to go then.  It is nice that we are able to go during off season so our points go further.  At least until we get grandkids one day.  We actually skipped 5 years during the kids high school due to all their activities.


----------



## GoofyGirl68

Almost to the FL state line.  Left Lexington at 12:15 this morning.  Spending the week at AKV Kidani.  It's been two years since our last visit.  Ready for a great week!


----------



## disney212

GoofyGirl68 said:


> Almost to the FL state line.  Left Lexington at 12:15 this morning.  Spending the week at AKV Kidani.  It's been two years since our last visit.  Ready for a great week!




Have a great trip!  Be sure to give us an update.


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> WE have been in October, November, December, February, May (see a pattern).  We are plans to go in December, April/May ad October (there is the pattern again).  We have not been in June, July or August and have no plans to go then.  It is nice that we are able to go during off season so our points go further.  At least until we get grandkids one day.  We actually skipped 5 years during the kids high school due to all their activities.



That is 4 more years until my oldest is in HS.  I'm hoping we continue to get to take vacations, but I know time demands may limit that.



GoofyGirl68 said:


> Almost to the FL state line.  Left Lexington at 12:15 this morning.  Spendingt the week at AKV Kidani.  It's been two years since our last visit.  Ready for a great week!



Welcome and have a great trip.  Post pics for the rest of us if you have a chance.


----------



## Rest&Relax

GoofyGirl68 said:


> Almost to the FL state line.  Left Lexington at 12:15 this morning.  Spending the week at AKV Kidani.  It's been two years since our last visit.  Ready for a great week!



Enjoy!! Really missing WDW right now.


----------



## Rest&Relax

disney212 said:


> WE have been in October, November, December, February, May (see a pattern).  We are plans to go in December, April/May ad October (there is the pattern again).  We have not been in June, July or August and have no plans to go then.  It is nice that we are able to go during off season so our points go further.  At least until we get grandkids one day.  We actually skipped 5 years during the kids high school due to all their activities.



Your pattern is very similar to ours except we have been known to go in July.  It can very relaxing during the summer.  We tend to stay at OKW and the quiet pools are very relaxing, then go for a nice dinner somewhere and enjoy the parks in the evening when temps are manageable. 

We also had to skip a couple of years when the kids where in high school. Since it's just DH & I we hope our new schedule will be WDW in May & Dec, Aulani in Sept. and a Disney cruise in the mix somewhere.

Our next trip is not until Dec.  We are booked for a week on the Fantasy then 3 nights at BLT afterwards if all goes as planned.  Has been a rough year so far. Besides my Dad being sick just lost a very dear friend with cancer just 6 weeks after he was diagnosed. Really haven't gotten excited about planning anything lately, but the need to just get away is there.


----------



## gearingup

This is my very first post so I wanted to make sure to post to our home state page first.  We just joined in June and home resort is AKV.  We live in Richmond but all of us bleed blue.  Next trip will be early November at home resort.  So excited to be part of DVC!!!!


----------



## AirGoofy

gearingup said:


> This is my very first post so I wanted to make sure to post to our home state page first.  We just joined in June and home resort is AKV.  We live in Richmond but all of us bleed blue.  Next trip will be early November at home resort.  So excited to be part of DVC!!!!



Welcome and great first post.  And, congrats on the new membership and many years of Disney vacations.  Have you been before?  What are your plans?


----------



## gearingup

We go to WDW two or three times a year but the last visit we stayed at OKW and fell in love with DVC.  Once we crunched the numbers we realized we were crazy not to join.  DD (21) and DS (5) think it is their home away from home and now I guess it is!


----------



## AirGoofy

gearingup said:


> We go to WDW two or three times a year but the last visit we stayed at OKW and fell in love with DVC.  Once we crunched the numbers we realized we were crazy not to join.  DD (21) and DS (5) think it is their home away from home and now I guess it is!



Yeah, we always ask why we didn't join sooner.  We've done once a year since 2005, and twice a year for a few of those.


----------



## disney212

Rest&Relax said:


> Your pattern is very similar to ours except we have been known to go in July.  It can very relaxing during the summer.  We tend to stay at OKW and the quiet pools are very relaxing, then go for a nice dinner somewhere and enjoy the parks in the evening when temps are manageable.
> 
> We also had to skip a couple of years when the kids where in high school. Since it's just DH & I we hope our new schedule will be WDW in May & Dec, Aulani in Sept. and a Disney cruise in the mix somewhere.
> 
> Our next trip is not until Dec.  We are booked for a week on the Fantasy then 3 nights at BLT afterwards if all goes as planned.  Has been a rough year so far. Besides my Dad being sick just lost a very dear friend with cancer just 6 weeks after he was diagnosed. Really haven't gotten excited about planning anything lately, but the need to just get away is there.



We have never been in July based on the crowds/point cost..  We have hit HHI and Myrtle Beach in July and enjoyed both.  We have our first DCL booked for next October in the middle  of F & W.  It has been a challenging year for us too. So  a trip to see the mouse was  in order.


----------



## Rest&Relax

gearingup said:


> We go to WDW two or three times a year but the last visit we stayed at OKW and fell in love with DVC.  Once we crunched the numbers we realized we were crazy not to join.  DD (21) and DS (5) think it is their home away from home and now I guess it is!



Welcome home!  We have been members since 93 so our two boys really did think they had a second home at OKW.  Now it's just DH & I and we love having DVC as our second home.


----------



## Rest&Relax

disney212 said:


> We have never been in July based on the crowds/point cost..  We have hit HHI and Myrtle Beach in July and enjoyed both.  We have our first DCL booked for next October in the middle  of F & W.  It has been a challenging year for us too. So  a trip to see the mouse was  in order.



We love DCL! This will be our 3rd Disney cruise. Castaway Cays is a wonderful private island for Disney. 
One place we have never tried is HHI  We had tried booking several times and things just has come up that we have never made it there.  One of these days we will make our way there.


----------



## Rest&Relax

Sorry about this delayed report.

The last restaurant in Haleiwa was "Breakers" that I couldn't remember. 

Thurs:  We took off early that morning heading to Diamond Head. Of course traffic is congested during the week so takes a good 45-60 minutes to get there. Took about 50 min to hike up (not in the shape I use to be) but the view is beautiful and a must to do at least once. It was lunch time by the time we finished so we stopped at the Diamond Head Market Grill a couple of streets over from the main road.  It was just a walk up window with a few picnic tables to sit on which we had to wait on to sit.  DH had a burger & I had a portobello burger, both were very good.  After lunch we got on Pali Hwy to go to Pali Lookout.  Oh what a view of the East side. Pali lookout is stated to be one of the windest places on Oahu along with Diamond head, but it is also one of the coolest places we visited.  Pali Hwy runs right into downtown Kailua.  Kailua & Lanikai (down the road) beaches are two of the most scenic beaches. We could have easily spent the day here, but a stroll along the waters is all we had time for that day.  We wanted to visit Valley of the Temples but ran out of time.  We drove back across the H-3 which is elevated high above the ground along the mountains.  It is just a beautiful drive, but once you start to drive on it you have to go all the way across.

Fri: Resort day. We snorkled Rainbow Reef, enjoyed the pool, lazy river and watched the Starlit Hui that evening.  Rainbow reef is $20/day or $39 for LOS with DVC members receiving a discount. Stalit Hui is a wonderful show that Disney puts on.

Sat:  Pearl Harbor day We bought our tickets online & did the passport tour.  Which included Arizona, Bowfin (submarine), USS Mo & Pacific Air Museum with head phones for the audio tour for PH & the sub.  Plan on all day event & maybe even a second day depending on your level of interest.  We did not even make it to the Air Museum, partly due to getting a later start than we wanted and this was the day I received a message on my phone to call my sister about my dad. (I had phone off while touring the Arizona) After calling back home it was a little harder to enjoy the rest of the tour.  After we left DH wanted to stop & eat dinner at the Outback near the resort.  Again good food and a lot cheaper then the resort restaurants.

Sun -Tues:  We just stayed at the resort and enjoyed everything there.  I wasn't up to visiting anything else.  Decided at this point not to do the Luau at Paradise Cove figured I wanted to do this when I would enjoy it more as well as anything else on the island, instead of thinking about how my Dad was doing even though they were telling me he was doing ok. 

 I still have many things on my list to do when we return to Aulani.  Looking forward to returning again next Sept.  There is many things to enjoy at the resort and we only touched base with some of it. I started the Art of Aulani tour which talks about all the art work around the resort. It is one thing I would love to listen to in more detail & understanding all the details that Disney has put into the resort.  It is amazing everything that is at the resort!  Wish I was there now!


----------



## AirGoofy

Rest&Relax said:


> Sorry about this delayed report.
> 
> The last restaurant in Haleiwa was "Breakers" that I couldn't remember.
> 
> Thurs:  We took off early that morning heading to Diamond Head. Of course traffic is congested during the week so takes a good 45-60 minutes to get there. Took about 50 min to hike up (not in the shape I use to be) but the view is beautiful and a must to do at least once. It was lunch time by the time we finished so we stopped at the Diamond Head Market Grill a couple of streets over from the main road.  It was just a walk up window with a few picnic tables to sit on which we had to wait on to sit.  DH had a burger & I had a portobello burger, both were very good.  After lunch we got on Pali Hwy to go to Pali Lookout.  Oh what a view of the East side. Pali lookout is stated to be one of the windest places on Oahu along with Diamond head, but it is also one of the coolest places we visited.  Pali Hwy runs right into downtown Kailua.  Kailua & Lanikai (down the road) beaches are two of the most scenic beaches. We could have easily spent the day here, but a stroll along the waters is all we had time for that day.  We wanted to visit Valley of the Temples but ran out of time.  We drove back across the H-3 which is elevated high above the ground along the mountains.  It is just a beautiful drive, but once you start to drive on it you have to go all the way across.
> 
> Fri: Resort day. We snorkled Rainbow Reef, enjoyed the pool, lazy river and watched the Starlit Hui that evening.  Rainbow reef is $20/day or $39 for LOS with DVC members receiving a discount. Stalit Hui is a wonderful show that Disney puts on.
> 
> Sat:  Pearl Harbor day We bought our tickets online & did the passport tour.  Which included Arizona, Bowfin (submarine), USS Mo & Pacific Air Museum with head phones for the audio tour for PH & the sub.  Plan on all day event & maybe even a second day depending on your level of interest.  We did not even make it to the Air Museum, partly due to getting a later start than we wanted and this was the day I received a message on my phone to call my sister about my dad. (I had phone off while touring the Arizona) After calling back home it was a little harder to enjoy the rest of the tour.  After we left DH wanted to stop & eat dinner at the Outback near the resort.  Again good food and a lot cheaper then the resort restaurants.
> 
> Sun -Tues:  We just stayed at the resort and enjoyed everything there.  I wasn't up to visiting anything else.  Decided at this point not to do the Luau at Paradise Cove figured I wanted to do this when I would enjoy it more as well as anything else on the island, instead of thinking about how my Dad was doing even though they were telling me he was doing ok.
> 
> I still have many things on my list to do when we return to Aulani.  Looking forward to returning again next Sept.  There is many things to enjoy at the resort and we only touched base with some of it. I started the Art of Aulani tour which talks about all the art work around the resort. It is one thing I would love to listen to in more detail & understanding all the details that Disney has put into the resort.  It is amazing everything that is at the resort!  Wish I was there now!



Sounds like a great trip.  We plan to go to Aulani for our 20th or 25th anniversary and unless we win the lottery, that will be our only trip.  I just want to hang at the resort and enjoy what I can walk to; however, DW wants to go to Diamond Head and Pearl Harbor.


----------



## disney212

Rest&Relax said:


> Sorry about this delayed report.
> 
> The last restaurant in Haleiwa was "Breakers" that I couldn't remember.
> 
> Thurs:  We took off early that morning heading to Diamond Head. Of course traffic is congested during the week so takes a good 45-60 minutes to get there. Took about 50 min to hike up (not in the shape I use to be) but the view is beautiful and a must to do at least once. It was lunch time by the time we finished so we stopped at the Diamond Head Market Grill a couple of streets over from the main road.  It was just a walk up window with a few picnic tables to sit on which we had to wait on to sit.  DH had a burger & I had a portobello burger, both were very good.  After lunch we got on Pali Hwy to go to Pali Lookout.  Oh what a view of the East side. Pali lookout is stated to be one of the windest places on Oahu along with Diamond head, but it is also one of the coolest places we visited.  Pali Hwy runs right into downtown Kailua.  Kailua & Lanikai (down the road) beaches are two of the most scenic beaches. We could have easily spent the day here, but a stroll along the waters is all we had time for that day.  We wanted to visit Valley of the Temples but ran out of time.  We drove back across the H-3 which is elevated high above the ground along the mountains.  It is just a beautiful drive, but once you start to drive on it you have to go all the way across.
> 
> Fri: Resort day. We snorkled Rainbow Reef, enjoyed the pool, lazy river and watched the Starlit Hui that evening.  Rainbow reef is $20/day or $39 for LOS with DVC members receiving a discount. Stalit Hui is a wonderful show that Disney puts on.
> 
> Sat:  Pearl Harbor day We bought our tickets online & did the passport tour.  Which included Arizona, Bowfin (submarine), USS Mo & Pacific Air Museum with head phones for the audio tour for PH & the sub.  Plan on all day event & maybe even a second day depending on your level of interest.  We did not even make it to the Air Museum, partly due to getting a later start than we wanted and this was the day I received a message on my phone to call my sister about my dad. (I had phone off while touring the Arizona) After calling back home it was a little harder to enjoy the rest of the tour.  After we left DH wanted to stop & eat dinner at the Outback near the resort.  Again good food and a lot cheaper then the resort restaurants.
> 
> Sun -Tues:  We just stayed at the resort and enjoyed everything there.  I wasn't up to visiting anything else.  Decided at this point not to do the Luau at Paradise Cove figured I wanted to do this when I would enjoy it more as well as anything else on the island, instead of thinking about how my Dad was doing even though they were telling me he was doing ok.
> 
> I still have many things on my list to do when we return to Aulani.  Looking forward to returning again next Sept.  There is many things to enjoy at the resort and we only touched base with some of it. I started the Art of Aulani tour which talks about all the art work around the resort. It is one thing I would love to listen to in more detail & understanding all the details that Disney has put into the resort.  It is amazing everything that is at the resort!  Wish I was there now!




Sounds like you had a great time!  Glad to hear your dad is doing ok.


----------



## disney212

How successful have you been in skipping a year at WDW.  We have 3 trips and a cruise planned in the next 16 months all with/at WDW.  We are thinking of skipping Disney in 2014  to allow our points to build up for a HUGE anniversary trip to Hawaii.  Is that doable?  What have you done in "off" years?  Can I stay away from my beloved Disney?  Any/all tips suggestions are appreciated.  We thought maybe a week at Myrtle Beach or something since we are also saving funds for the Hawaii trip. and that is more affordable and only a 7-8 hour drive so no flights needed.  It is just DH and I but we are the biggest kids we know!


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> How successful have you been in skipping a year at WDW.  We have 3 trips and a cruise planned in the next 16 months all with/at WDW.  We are thinking of skipping Disney in 2014  to allow our points to build up for a HUGE anniversary trip to Hawaii.  Is that doable?  What have you done in "off" years?  Can I stay away from my beloved Disney?  Any/all tips suggestions are appreciated.  We thought maybe a week at Myrtle Beach or something since we are also saving funds for the Hawaii trip. and that is more affordable and only a 7-8 hour drive so no flights needed.  It is just DH and I but we are the biggest kids we know!



I know you weren't asking me the question.  But, for last 3 years, we had made 2 trips to WDW a year.  This year, we did Hilton Head DVC in April and a expanded summer staycation - RFC/ Opry Mills in Nashville, Children's Museum Indy, Reds game, Mammoth Cave.  I'm having withdrawals and can't wait for BLT in October


----------



## loveswdw

disney212 said:


> How successful have you been in skipping a year at WDW.



Not very! We did have an 18 month hiatus when we had our firstborn. Oct 2003 then back in March 2005. It wasn't that difficult because we were busy with a new baby.  But we've always went at least once a year. That said, we are skipping this year and heading to HHI in October. We've decided that we'll go to WDW every other year as they seem to be pricing us out of a vacation. If we have to buy tickets only every other year, that'll be a little more manageable.

We may not get back for a while though as we are planning our first trip to CA next year instead of WDW. While I'll hate missing WDW, maybe Disneyland will be a close second.


----------



## Rest&Relax

disney212 said:


> How successful have you been in skipping a year at WDW.  We have 3 trips and a cruise planned in the next 16 months all with/at WDW.  We are thinking of skipping Disney in 2014  to allow our points to build up for a HUGE anniversary trip to Hawaii.  Is that doable?  What have you done in "off" years?  Can I stay away from my beloved Disney?  Any/all tips suggestions are appreciated.  We thought maybe a week at Myrtle Beach or something since we are also saving funds for the Hawaii trip. and that is more affordable and only a 7-8 hour drive so no flights needed.  It is just DH and I but we are the biggest kids we know!




We miss it dearly when we don't visit WDW.  This past spring was the first time we missed the F&G show in several years and I really missed it. Of  course going to Aulani helped but WDW is just "home".  It will be a whole year since we have been to WDW.  We went last in Dec and will be going again this Dec for a few days with a cruise.  For long weekend trips we like Nashville, IN or Gatlinburg.  For a beach retreat we like the Gulf side ..Destin, Gulf Shores area.  We also go to San Antonio, Tx (son is there) Love the riverwalk.  
Right now I am really missing it but yet I will survive! Looking forward to a weekend getaway to Nashville,IN here in a couple of weeks just to get away from a hectic schedule.  As long as you have a trip planned then you can at least have something to look forward to.


----------



## disney212

We are heading to TN in October (a friends wedding) and going again to TN in November for Thanksgiving.  We wanted to do Disney for turkey day but with some of the kids only getting 2 days off and the distance and expense we were out voted.  We "plan" to skip the world in 2014 but are already worried bout missing it and we have 3 trips and a cruise planned before 2014!  I don't think we will  make it, at least it sounds like we are in good company.


----------



## disney212

Wishing my fellow Ky'ers a safe and happy holiday weekend.  It is going to be a wet one here in NKY!


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> Wishing my fellow Ky'ers a safe and happy holiday weekend.  It is going to be a wet one here in NKY!



And, to you as well.


----------



## disney212

Did anybody make it to the DisMeet in Indianapolis?  We wanted to go but it wasn't in the cards?  Has there ever been one in KY?  I wonder if folks would like to have one.  I was talking with another DVC member who I work with and she I were talking about organizing one if we had enough interest.


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> Did anybody make it to the DisMeet in Indianapolis?  We wanted to go but it wasn't in the cards?  Has there ever been one in KY?  I wonder if folks would like to have one.  I was talking with another DVC member who I work with and she I were talking about organizing one if we had enough interest.



I didn't know there was a DisMeet, but Indy is too far for me to drive. I've met a few from DisBoards.


----------



## disney212

AirGoofy said:


> I didn't know there was a DisMeet, but Indy is too far for me to drive. I've met a few from DisBoards.



You should check out their meet thread on the community board, it looked awesome!


----------



## disney212

Only 99 days until we are home!  I love when we get down to the double digit dance!


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> You should check out their meet thread on the community board, it looked awesome!



I don't get there very often. Will do.



disney212 said:


> Only 99 days until we are home!  I love when we get down to the double digit dance!



30 more for me.


----------



## disney212

30 more for me.  [/QUOTE]

How exciting!


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> How exciting!



Another trip to BLT.


----------



## disney212

Just checking in with my fellow KY'ers.  I know a few of you have trips planned or have just returned.  Let us know how the trip or planning went/is going!  Now that fall is here (at least it seems to be in NKY) I imagine traffic on our thread will start to pick back up.  I checked the water temp on our pool and it said 60!  Guess it is time to say goodbye to swimming until I get to FL!


----------



## disney212

AirGoofy said:


> Another trip to BLT.



can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> Just checking in with my fellow KY'ers.  I know a few of you have trips planned or have just returned.  Let us know how the trip or planning went/is going!  Now that fall is here (at least it seems to be in NKY) I imagine traffic on our thread will start to pick back up.  I checked the water temp on our pool and it said 60!  Guess it is time to say goodbye to swimming until I get to FL!



Last week, I saw a wolly worm with mostly light brown, but the next day, I saw the ducks flying south.


----------



## disney212

AirGoofy said:


> Last week, I saw a wolly worm with mostly light brown, but the next day, I saw the ducks flying south.



I saw a solid black one the other day.  Bad sign according to my granny!  Hope we are not in for a bad winter!


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> I saw a solid black one the other day.  Bad sign according to my granny!  Hope we are not in for a bad winter!



I'll let you know if I spot any at WDW.


----------



## Rest&Relax

Hello everyone!  Haven't had a chance to catch up with this thread lately. Most of my free time I spend on our facebook page for cruise dis meet. We have a fairly large group going from DIS board.  We will be leaving in 59 days for the Fantasy.  

Looking forward to your TR AirGoofy from the FW.

We are starting to get that fall and winter feeling around here, which makes it a good time to go south to WDW. 
I looked at the persimmon tree seed, it was shaped like a spoon.  Which according to my Mom we will be digging ourselves out this year! Haven't seen any wolly worms yet.

This past weekend we saw Disney on Ice in Louisville.  It was a wonderful show!  It gave me my disney fix for now, hopefully I can make it now until we cruise. lol


----------



## kasedroz

Greeting from Georgetown, although originally from Mount Sterling (3 weeks til Court Day). We bleed blue in our house so Go Cats!


----------



## AirGoofy

Rest&Relax said:


> Looking forward to your TR AirGoofy from the FW.
> 
> We are starting to get that fall and winter feeling around here, which makes it a good time to go south to WDW.
> I looked at the persimmon tree seed, it was shaped like a spoon.  Which according to my Mom we will be digging ourselves out this year! Haven't seen any wolly worms yet.



I'm going to try one of those live trip report things this time.  I'll put a link over here once I create it.  We leave Friday.  



kasedroz said:


> Greeting from Georgetown, although originally from Mount Sterling (3 weeks til Court Day). We bleed blue in our house so Go Cats!



Welcome.  Any WDW trips planned, or do you have to wait until basketball season is over.


----------



## kasedroz

AirGoofy said:
			
		

> I'm going to try one of those live trip report things this time.  I'll put a link over here once I create it.  We leave Friday.
> 
> Welcome.  Any WDW trips planned, or do you have to wait until basketball season is over.



Is basketball season ever really over for UK? People camp out for days just to see the Cats practice! But yes, we do have an upcoming trip this December. Our first at Christmas and we decided to stay at the new AOA resort. Very excited! Only 76 days left.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Rest&Relax

kasedroz said:


> Is basketball season ever really over for UK? People camp out for days just to see the Cats practice! But yes, we do have an upcoming trip this December. Our first at Christmas and we decided to stay at the new AOA resort. Very excited! Only 76 days left.
> 
> 
> You will love all the Christmas decorations!  We have been doing December trips for several years now. We are leaving on the 30th, staying 1 night doing the MVMCP then heading out on the Fantasy for a week.  We will then come back to WDW and stay until Tuesday.
> 
> Looking forward to your thoughts on AOA.  Make sure you do some resort hopping to see all the decorations.


----------



## kasedroz

We are super excited! We've heard so many great things about visiting at Christmas! Best part our girls don't know yet, we plan on telling them at the airport. And as a added bonus my mother and sister will be joining us! It'll be their first time to Orlando so obviously first time a WDW! 

We do have plans to resort jumping, we do have several ADR's for resorts. Including the most coveted ADR, Be Our Guest! And we are planning  on attending MVMCP on our last night which our girls will have their BBB makeovers done that night.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## AirGoofy

kasedroz said:


> Is basketball season ever really over for UK? People camp out for days just to see the Cats practice! But yes, we do have an upcoming trip this December. Our first at Christmas and we decided to stay at the new AOA resort. Very excited! Only 76 days left.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards





kasedroz said:


> We are super excited! We've heard so many great things about visiting at Christmas! Best part our girls don't know yet, we plan on telling them at the airport. And as a added bonus my mother and sister will be joining us! It'll be their first time to Orlando so obviously first time a WDW!
> 
> We do have plans to resort jumping, we do have several ADR's for resorts. Including the most coveted ADR, Be Our Guest! And we are planning  on attending MVMCP on our last night which our girls will have their BBB makeovers done that night.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



True, UK basketball never ends.  I do cheer for UK, but support all our KY schools (unless they play UK).

Good get on Christmas.  We have never been in December, but it is on our list.  We tried to surprise our dds once (we drive) and made it all the way to Florida and the first service station on the Florida Turnpike, and they still didn't get it.  We drive at night and told them we were driving to visit their grandparents in Louisville.  At 6:00 AM there the next morning, DW finally burst and told them where they were.  Oh well - good intentions.


----------



## disney212

kasedroz said:


> Is basketball season ever really over for UK? People camp out for days just to see the Cats practice! But yes, we do have an upcoming trip this December. Our first at Christmas and we decided to stay at the new AOA resort. Very excited! Only 76 days left.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



74 left for us!  We are staying at BLT December 15-23.


----------



## disney212

AirGoofy said:


> True, UK basketball never ends.  I do cheer for UK, but support all our KY schools (unless they play UK).
> 
> Good get on Christmas.  We have never been in December, but it is on our list.  We tried to surprise our dds once (we drive) and made it all the way to Florida and the first service station on the Florida Turnpike, and they still didn't get it.  We drive at night and told them we were driving to visit their grandparents in Louisville.  At 6:00 AM there the next morning, DW finally burst and told them where they were.  Oh well - good intentions.



 I would not have made it all the way to FL before I would have spilled the beans.

Funny story, my son was in Turkey during college and a local asked him where he was from.  He said KY and they said, "ahh the Colonel (as in KFC) and the basketball"....he said everyone he met mentioned chicken and basketball!


----------



## disney212

kasedroz said:


> We are super excited! We've heard so many great things about visiting at Christmas! Best part our girls don't know yet, we plan on telling them at the airport. And as a added bonus my mother and sister will be joining us! It'll be their first time to Orlando so obviously first time a WDW!
> 
> We do have plans to resort jumping, we do have several ADR's for resorts. Including the most coveted ADR, Be Our Guest! And we are planning  on attending MVMCP on our last night which our girls will have their BBB makeovers done that night.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Sounds like a great trip!


----------



## kasedroz

Just had to post! UK got the Harrison twins! Woot, woot! Go Cats!!


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> Funny story, my son was in Turkey during college and a local asked him where he was from.  He said KY and they said, "ahh the Colonel (as in KFC) and the basketball"....he said everyone he met mentioned chicken and basketball!



That's better than it used to be.  Weren't we known for not wearing shoes.


----------



## Rest&Relax

AirGoofy said:


> I'm going to try one of those live trip report things this time.  I'll put a link over here once I create it.  We leave Friday.



Wish I was leaving Friday!  Have a great trip.


----------



## disney212

AirGoofy said:


> That's better than it used to be.  Weren't we known for not wearing shoes.



  That is what we are known for in the US.  Funny thing is  I have actually have had those same folks argue with me that KFC isn't named for the state of KY, shows how much they know!


----------



## kasedroz

Has anyone done the Wishes Dessert Party? We are debating on doing it but DH isn't too thrilled spending $80 on desserts. But our DD3 is terrified of the sound of fireworks and we were hoping being inside she wouldn't hear them but could still enjoy them.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## AirGoofy

Rest&Relax said:


> Wish I was leaving Friday!  Have a great trip.



Thanks.



disney212 said:


> That is what we are known for in the US.  Funny thing is  I have actually have had those same folks argue with me that KFC isn't named for the state of KY, shows how much they know!







kasedroz said:


> Has anyone done the Wishes Dessert Party? We are debating on doing it but DH isn't too thrilled spending $80 on desserts. But our DD3 is terrified of the sound of fireworks and we were hoping being inside she wouldn't hear them but could still enjoy them.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Never did that one, but we had a scared child as well.  If you are DVC members, TOTWL may still be letting up people to watch there.  Before then, we would watch the fireworks from the entrance of MK or even over at one of the MK resorts to get away from the noise.  Ours eventually grew out of it.


----------



## AirGoofy

I'm trying this live trip report thing.  The link is in my signature.   Hope you aree able to follow along.


----------



## disney212

kasedroz said:


> Has anyone done the Wishes Dessert Party? We are debating on doing it but DH isn't too thrilled spending $80 on desserts. But our DD3 is terrified of the sound of fireworks and we were hoping being inside she wouldn't hear them but could still enjoy them.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



We are going for the first time in December.  I have not been but from what I have read this is an outside event on a covered patio.  I know a lot of folks have posted that they take ear plugs for their kids to stop the noise.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Rest&Relax

We have never done the Wishes Dessert Party either.  I would be afraid I would make myself sick eating all those desserts.    They look too good just to eat one or two things.

The area is an open so noise is the same. The coolest part is this is the area where Tinker Bell comes down to, so you get a great view of Tink.  I would recommend ear plugs for the kids to see if this helps.


----------



## disney212

Just got back from a trip to TN for a wedding.  We live in extreme NKY so we drove the entire length of the state from North to South and back via the I-75 path.  What a beautifuly drive down and back, the leaves are changing and it was just beautiful.  Sometimes I forget what a beautiful state we live in!


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> Just got back from a trip to TN for a wedding.  We live in extreme NKY so we drove the entire length of the state from North to South and back via the I-75 path.  What a beautifuly drive down and back, the leaves are changing and it was just beautiful.  Sometimes I forget what a beautiful state we live in!



It is a pretty state.  I'd rather live in WDW or on the beach, but come back here for a visit certain times of the year.


----------



## Rest&Relax

AirGoofy:  Loved reading your live TR, just never had a chance to read daily like I wanted to.  Hopefully it was enough of a Disney fix that I can make it until we leave the first of Dec now. 

I agree, this time of the year is beautiful in the state of KY & even IN.  The leaves seem to more colorful than I thought they would this year.  I love the change of seasons, but the older I get the easier it is for me to move south for the winter.  Could easily make WDW area my home.


----------



## AirGoofy

Rest&Relax said:


> AirGoofy:  Loved reading your live TR, just never had a chance to read daily like I wanted to.  Hopefully it was enough of a Disney fix that I can make it until we leave the first of Dec now.
> 
> .



Thanks.


----------



## disney212

AirGoofy said:


> It is a pretty state.  I'd rather live in WDW or on the beach, but come back here for a visit certain times of the year.



Me too but since I have to wait until I retire  I figured I would look at the positive.


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> Me too but since I have to wait until I retire  I figured I would look at the positive.



Not being negative about KY.  But, if you could live in $1.5 Million home in KY or a $1.5 million home in Golden Oak, which would you select?


----------



## Jousey

kasedroz said:


> Has anyone done the Wishes Dessert Party? We are debating on doing it but DH isn't too thrilled spending $80 on desserts. But our DD3 is terrified of the sound of fireworks and we were hoping being inside she wouldn't hear them but could still enjoy them.



We are going next week I will report back. In fact me and my grandfather are doing a Whiskey tasting with Jim Beam Global just before it. We have 1.5 hours to get from Epcot to MK with the pardae starting 15 min before we are there, wish us luck we may need it to get to the party on time.


----------



## kasedroz

Jousey said:
			
		

> We are going next week I will report back. In fact me and my grandfather are doing a Whiskey tasting with Jim Beam Global just before it. We have 1.5 hours to get from Epcot to MK with the pardae starting 15 min before we are there, wish us luck we may need it to get to the party on time.



Thanks! My husband would love the whiskey tasting, but wouldn't do it alone. I'm too much of a light weight to join him, plus I only like fruity drinks. I want to do the Dessert Party but my husband is hesitating to agree to because he's not much for sweets and he doesn't think we'll get our money's worth out of it.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## AirGoofy

kasedroz said:


> Thanks! My husband would love the whiskey tasting, but wouldn't do it alone. I'm too much of a light weight to join him, plus I only like fruity drinks. I want to do the Dessert Party but my husband is hesitating to agree to because he's not much for sweets and he doesn't think we'll get our money's worth out of it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



I always thought the Dessert Party was more for the Wishes seating, with the bonus of desserts.


----------



## disney212

AirGoofy said:


> Not being negative about KY.  But, if you could live in $1.5 Million home in KY or a $1.5 million home in Golden Oak, which would you select?



Hands down FL!  I would live there now if I had a job.  My company has offices close to Jacksonville and we are thinking of putting our house up for sale and seeing if I can transfer.


----------



## disney212

AirGoofy said:


> I always thought the Dessert Party was more for the Wishes seating, with the bonus of desserts.



Ditto for us, we actually consider the desserts a bonus, we are paying to have a place to sit down that isn't too crowded and rest in an actual chair while waiting on Wishes.


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> Hands down FL!  I would live there now if I had a job.  My company has offices close to Jacksonville and we are thinking of putting our house up for sale and seeing if I can transfer.



I wish I had that opportunity.  I go online and search for jobs and houses with that dream everynow and then.  I tell DW that if one of us loses a job in the economy, then we should just start over in FL.  The only thing holding me back at this point is our children, and not wanting to uproot them from friends and the things they really enjoy doing.


----------



## kasedroz

AirGoofy said:
			
		

> I always thought the Dessert Party was more for the Wishes seating, with the bonus of desserts.



That's my opinion of it! And my youngest DD is terrified of fireworks so I thought this might be better. She likes how pretty they are just not the loud boom that comes with it!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## AirGoofy

kasedroz said:


> That's my opinion of it! And my youngest DD is terrified of fireworks so I thought this might be better. She likes how pretty they are just not the loud boom that comes with it!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



She will outgrow that.  My youngest hated the noise, and up to age 5 would put her fingers in her ears at every firework show.  Now, we all get to enjoy the show.


----------



## disney212

Happy Veterans Day to our KY Veterans and their families!


----------



## kasedroz

AirGoofy said:
			
		

> She will outgrow that.  My youngest hated the noise, and up to age 5 would put her fingers in her ears at every firework show.  Now, we all get to enjoy the show.



I certainly hope so! Our neighborhood goes big on Fourth of July and New Years and she doesn't enjoy it at all! We missed the shows last year because of it, did get to witness some from the parking lot but I want her to see the whole show! I might try some ear plugs especially with us flying she'll benefit from them for the plane as well. Only 34 days to go! I'm so excited! Can't wait to get our Mickey Mail!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## AirGoofy

kasedroz said:


> I certainly hope so! Our neighborhood goes big on Fourth of July and New Years and she doesn't enjoy it at all! We missed the shows last year because of it, did get to witness some from the parking lot but I want her to see the whole show! I might try some ear plugs especially with us flying she'll benefit from them for the plane as well. Only 34 days to go! I'm so excited! Can't wait to get our Mickey Mail!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



It is fun watching Wishes from inside MK, but we have also seen Wishes from the parking lot, BLT, CR, and Cali Grill.  We also enjoy seeing the show outside MK and not having to battle the crowds to exit.  Have a great trip.  Are you all going to a MVMCP?


----------



## kasedroz

AirGoofy said:
			
		

> It is fun watching Wishes from inside MK, but we have also seen Wishes from the parking lot, BLT, CR, and Cali Grill.  We also enjoy seeing the show outside MK and not having to battle the crowds to exit.  Have a great trip.  Are you all going to a MVMCP?



Yes we are. We'll be going the last night of the party which is also our last night! The girls will have their makeovers that night and we'll be eating at CRT so I think it's the perfect ending to our vacation. I'm very sad m mom and sister are no longer able to make it though!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## AirGoofy

kasedroz said:


> Yes we are. We'll be going the last night of the party which is also our last night! The girls will have their makeovers that night and we'll be eating at CRT so I think it's the perfect ending to our vacation. I'm very sad m mom and sister are no longer able to make it though!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



That sounds like a great ending to a trip.  We did the BBB & CRT dinner one trip as well.  My dds had a great time.  We really like the MNSSHP and will get there for the Christmas party one trip.


----------



## disney212

kasedroz said:


> Yes we are. We'll be going the last night of the party which is also our last night! The girls will have their makeovers that night and we'll be eating at CRT so I think it's the perfect ending to our vacation. I'm very sad m mom and sister are no longer able to make it though!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards




What a great way to end the trip!  I hope to have a grandchild one day in the far future that I can take to BBB.  Have a great time.


----------



## disney212

18 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry, I had to get that out of my system!


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> 18 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry, I had to get that out of my system!



Have a great trip.  How many days?


----------



## loveswdw

Forgot to post that I booked a 1BR BCV for next October. Still hoping our WL for HHI for 1st week of April will come through (but not holding our breath). But at least we have a reservation for October. Still deciding if we are going to stay at BCV or try to change at 7 months. We stayed the last night of our last trip at VWL and LOVED it. Thinking of trying there but BCV is just so convenient for F&W Fest. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## AirGoofy

loveswdw said:


> Forgot to post that I booked a 1BR BCV for next October. Still hoping our WL for HHI for 1st week of April will come through (but not holding our breath). But at least we have a reservation for October. Still deciding if we are going to stay at BCV or try to change at 7 months. We stayed the last night of our last trip at VWL and LOVED it. Thinking of trying there but BCV is just so convenient for F&W Fest. Decisions, decisions.



The one resort we haven't stayed at - BCV.  Maybe 2014.


----------



## disney212

Life is good, we leave Saturday for BLT.  We are booking our week before our cruise in October tomorrow and my DD just told me her fall break (she is a teacher) is the week before our cruise and she wants to go to VB so we hope to book that at 7 months.  At the beginning of 2012 I was getting ready to have cancer surgery and now at the end of 2012 I am cancer free and getting ready to spend the holidays at WDW and planning trips for a future I wasn't sure I was going to have.  It really is a magical season!


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> Life is good, we leave Saturday for BLT.  We are booking our week before our cruise in October tomorrow and my DD just told me her fall break (she is a teacher) is the week before our cruise and she wants to go to VB so we hope to book that at 7 months.  At the beginning of 2012 I was getting ready to have cancer surgery and now at the end of 2012 I am cancer free and getting ready to spend the holidays at WDW and planning trips for a future I wasn't sure I was going to have.  It really is a magical season!



Have a great trip and congrats on a clean bill of health.


----------



## disney212

In less than 2 hours we will be on a plan to WDW!  Hope to see some fellow KYers while at the world!


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> In less than 2 hours we will be on a plan to WDW!  Hope to see some fellow KYers while at the world!



Have a great trip.


----------



## disney212

Our trip was great!  Lots of firsts and I finally figured out how to post pictures.  I am dong a trip report.  I want to wish my fellow KY'ers a safe and Happy New Year!


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> Our trip was great!  Lots of firsts and I finally figured out how to post pictures.  I am dong a trip report.  I want to wish my fellow KY'ers a safe and Happy New Year!



Glad to hear it and looking forward to the pictures.  

Happy New Year all KY DisBoard users.


----------



## boswellnakia

Subscribing, I joined DVC while cruising the Fantasy just before Christmas.  Cant wait to stay in a villa.


----------



## AirGoofy

boswellnakia said:


> Subscribing, I joined DVC while cruising the Fantasy just before Christmas.  Cant wait to stay in a villa.



Welcome.  Which DVC Resort did you buy into?


----------



## boswellnakia

I bought into AKV


----------



## AirGoofy

boswellnakia said:


> I bought into AKV



Cool.  We own small contracts at SSR, BLT, & BWV.  We stayed at AKV savanna view and it is a great resort.  We would like to stay there club concierge one trip.


----------



## disney212

boswellnakia said:


> Subscribing, I joined DVC while cruising the Fantasy just before Christmas.  Cant wait to stay in a villa.



Welcome!


----------



## disney212

we own at BLT and SSR, thinking of adding a small contract 50 points.....anyone else thinking of adding?  Where would you add if you could?


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> we own at BLT and SSR, thinking of adding a small contract 50 points.....anyone else thinking of adding?  Where would you add if you could?



We had those same two when we added on at BWV.  We aren't adding on for awhile, but if we did, I would add on more at BLT.


----------



## dekkerdisneydreamer

Hello all! I'm not a frequent visitor, but just wanted to share that we booked our first DVC stay in April at BWV!!! I'm super excited, we've never stayed there. Anyone with tips or suggestions about the resort would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!
Sheresa


----------



## AirGoofy

dekkerdisneydreamer said:


> Hello all! I'm not a frequent visitor, but just wanted to share that we booked our first DVC stay in April at BWV!!! I'm super excited, we've never stayed there. Anyone with tips or suggestions about the resort would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!
> Sheresa



Congrats.  We will be at BWV in April, although it will be during Easter Week, our first crazy holiday, so I hope we survive.  There is a BWV thread in resorts with advice on room requests.  

My recommendation would be, if you can, to plan a day and/or night at the resort.  The night has lots free entertainment - street performers - who move around the Boardwalk and you can see them all.  Also, the food and drink is excellent in the area with ESPN and Big River Grille, and I liked the pizza there.  We did a pizza and just ate it poolside one trip - really fun.  Check out the Community Hall for lots of fun stuff as well.  Have a great trip.


----------



## disney212

dekkerdisneydreamer said:


> Hello all! I'm not a frequent visitor, but just wanted to share that we booked our first DVC stay in April at BWV!!! I'm super excited, we've never stayed there. Anyone with tips or suggestions about the resort would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!
> Sheresa



Welcome!  The only tip I have is to enjoy the actual Boardwalk, rent a surrey bike, watch the performers, enjoy the good food.  

I am an Independence native, graduated from SK.  I'm right up the road now in Ft. Wright.


----------



## disney212

Hoping all my fellow KY'ers had a great Valentine's Day!


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> Hoping all my fellow KY'ers had a great Valentine's Day!



We did.  Hope you had a good one as well.  On a sad point, my car blew up and we cancelled the April trip.


----------



## disney212

AirGoofy said:


> We did.  Hope you had a good one as well.  On a sad point, my car blew up and we cancelled the April trip.



I am so sorry to hear that!  Hope you have good luck in finding a new car and can get another trip booked soon!


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> I am so sorry to hear that!  Hope you have good luck in finding a new car and can get another trip booked soon!



Thanks.  It was a third vehicle, so it will just be allowed to die and I won't replace it.  It was nice having as we could keep miles off of one vehicle that we use for Disney trips.  We do have the Dream booked for October, so that makes it easier to cope.


----------



## disney212

AirGoofy said:


> Thanks.  It was a third vehicle, so it will just be allowed to die and I won't replace it.  It was nice having as we could keep miles off of one vehicle that we use for Disney trips.  We do have the Dream booked for October, so that makes it easier to cope.



Glad you don't have to go to the expense to replace it.  My DH is still driving his 1996 Tahoe (300000+ miles).  This is his second Chevy truck to get over 300K miles (his old one is still running as we see it around town, he only replaced it since we got a larger camper and he needed a truck that would tow more).  It is in our budget to get him a new one in December but if this one is still going he may hold off.  He uses them for work (and to pull our camper) so he needs a reliable one but he hates to replace his "babies"!  

I think you are the Dream a bit before me!  Be sure to post what you are planning and how the trip went (we are newbie DCL'ers)!


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> I think you are the Dream a bit before me!  Be sure to post what you are planning and how the trip went (we are newbie DCL'ers)!



I'd rather have a repair than a car payment any day.  This will be the first cruise ever for me and dds, and will be DW's first DCL cruise.  I like knowing my touring plans for WDW, but going on something new is fun as well.


----------



## disney212

AirGoofy said:


> I'd rather have a repair than a car payment any day.  This will be the first cruise ever for me and dds, and will be DW's first DCL cruise.  I like knowing my touring plans for WDW, but going on something new is fun as well.



I agree with the car payment, good thing my brother owns a garage!  

This will be DHs first cruise ever and my first on DCL and the ocean, I did overnight river cruises in Europe but didn't like those (too small everything!).


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> I agree with the car payment, good thing my brother owns a garage!
> 
> This will be DHs first cruise ever and my first on DCL and the ocean, I did overnight river cruises in Europe but didn't like those (too small everything!).



DW did a cruise on Carnival out of Mobile with a bunch of friends.  She said I will love it and want to go back.  My thoughts are that I purchased DVC for future vacations so I wouldn't  have to keep paying for them.


----------



## disney212

Looks like it is going to hit 60 in NKY!  Come on spring, I am SICK of winter!


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> Looks like it is going to hit 60 in NKY!  Come on spring, I am SICK of winter!



63 here right now.  And windy.


----------



## loveswdw

disney212 said:
			
		

> Looks like it is going to hit 60 in NKY!  Come on spring, I am SICK of winter!



Yes, I posted on my FB page yesterday that only in KY can you have a snow day and car washing weather in the same week! Kids missed school on Wed due to snow and we washed both cars yesterday afternoon. Crazy!


----------



## AirGoofy

I am so missing a Spring Break week trip.  I know this cruise thing is supposed to be great, but it is just too far away.


----------



## geraghty

Hi all.  I've been following this thread, but have never posted.  Anyway, we are not going to WDW this year, but I have already started planning 2014 trip.  We just bought a resale  at BLT, and got a letter from Disney that our permanent id  and vacation planner should arrive within two weeks.  Looks like I'll be reading and planning for Disney, while laying out on the beach.


----------



## AirGoofy

geraghty said:


> Hi all.  I've been following this thread, but have never posted.  Anyway, we are not going to WDW this year, but I have already started planning 2014 trip.  We just bought a resale  at BLT, and got a letter from Disney that our permanent id  and vacation planner should arrive within two weeks.  Looks like I'll be reading and planning for Disney, while laying out on the beach.



Welcome home.  We own at BLT as well - a great resort.


----------



## AirGoofy

geraghty said:


> Hi all.  I've been following this thread, but have never posted.  Anyway, we are not going to WDW this year, but I have already started planning 2014 trip.  We just bought a resale  at BLT, and got a letter from Disney that our permanent id  and vacation planner should arrive within two weeks.  Looks like I'll be reading and planning for Disney, while laying out on the beach.



Welcome home.  We own at BLT - a great resort.  Have any tentative plans/ time of year?


----------



## geraghty

AirGoofy said:
			
		

> Welcome home.  We own at BLT - a great resort.  Have any tentative plans/ time of year?



I have a spreadsheet, all the way up to 2018. LOL, but really I do.  Spring Break 2014 because Easter falls later in April.


----------



## geraghty

AirGoofy said:
			
		

> Welcome home.  We own at BLT - a great resort.  Have any tentative plans/ time of year?



Is your cruise carnival or Disney?  We thought about a cruise, but our  kids are too young I think.


----------



## AirGoofy

geraghty said:


> I have a spreadsheet, all the way up to 2018. LOL, but really I do.  Spring Break 2014 because Easter falls later in April.



I did that when we first bought.    Be prepared for small point chart allocation changes that may alter some of the planning.  In our case, we bought and sold DVC contracts and that really made that spread sheet crazy.  We've stayed at all the WDW DVC resorts except Beach Club, & we've stayed at HHI and VB.  BLT & BWV are our two favorites.   I agree with you about avoiding Easter week.  We get a Fall Break week in October that is a really nice time to visit.  We plan to go to the Hilton Head Island Resort during the Easter week.



geraghty said:


> Is your cruise carnival or Disney?  We thought about a cruise, but our  kids are too young I think.



We were going to Disney cruise - Dream.  But, we decided to push the cruise back to 2015 for our 15th wedding anniversary.  We'll still go Disney for the cruise.


----------



## geraghty

AirGoofy said:
			
		

> We were going to Disney cruise - Dream.  But, we decided to push the cruise back to 2015 for our 15th wedding anniversary.  We'll still go Disney for the cruise.


Sounds like the perfect 15 year anniversary gift.  I might have to add 2021 onto my spreadsheet.


----------



## AirGoofy

geraghty said:


> Sounds like the perfect 15 year anniversary gift.  I might have to add 2021 onto my spreadsheet.





I thought that once we purchased DVC, that we just stay at WDW and the two Atlantic oceans on vacations for the next 30+ years.  Be prepared to adjust that spread sheet.


----------



## loveswdw

Okay KY Disers--who has flown Allegiant out of LEX? We flew AirTran twice when they were there but now Allegiant is the only budget carrier out of LEX. SWA out of SDF is way more expensive even with Allegiant charging for everything else.


----------



## boswellnakia

We flew Allegiant this past Christmas for our DCL/WDW trip.  Booking early with them gets better flights.  I felt like I was being nicked-dimed to death
...paying for checked luggage, 
...paying for carryons, 
...paying for seat assignment because I had a young child, 
...paying "extra" to use my credit card instead of a debit card

and then also needing a rental car to get to Walt Disney World.  In the end, it was cheaper for us than going SWA or other airlines, but there was a lot of extra headaches and stress.  Saving a little (or maybe a lot) isn't necessarily the top priority for all trips as sometimes I just need a stress free break from reality.  We will likely use Allegiant again, but it takes extra work.


----------



## loveswdw

Thanks, boswellnakia! Another question...how full was your flight? Looking at the seats, it is wide open right now. I hate to pay for the seats if we won't have an issue getting the seats together. I will pay it no issue but if it's unnecessary. I know the few times we flew AirTran the planes were full. The Allegiant plane seating makes it look like their planes are larger than the AT ones.


----------



## boswellnakia

Our flights were full both ways.  Since they have only one flight each way, I think most of them are full.  There was three of us...myself, DS 12 and DD 8.  I paid for two seat assignments so my youngest could sit with me or her brother.  

Another thing that makes me leary is the fact they have only one flight.  If there is a cancellation, I'm not sure what the chances of getting on another flight from another airline.  It seems like the LEX airport is dead most times that I have been there.  On our southbound flight, we had some type of fuel issue and got diverted to Knoxville.  The airport was literally dark and empty  when we landed so I was scared that I was getting stranded in Tennessee.


----------



## loveswdw

Then I will definitely pony up the cash for the seat assignments.

We are thinking of booking the flight into Tampa at 11 am then if there's a problem, maybe we can fall back on the 5:45 pm Sanford one. My bet is they use the same plane for both routes though.  Flies into Tampa, flies back to LEX, flies to SFB then back to LEX. At least that's how the flight times match up. So if there's a mechanical issue it won't matter since it would affect both routes.

AirTran had a similar schedule with only one flight in/out a day and that worked okay. It did make me watch the weather closely. And I don't think I'd book an Allegiant flight in the winter weather months.

Thanks for the response!


----------



## AirGoofy

Good to see the ky thread revived with some chatter.   We drive, but have had friends fly Air Tran out of Lexington and they really enjoy it.  We are 2 hours away from Nashville, 2 hours away from Louisville, and 3 hours away from Lexington.  So, Nashville or Louisville are our best options.  We have an allegiant here, but they only fly Tuesdays and Saturdays.  Somehow, the price seems to triple and then triple again every time we consider flying from here.


----------



## loveswdw

Unfortunately, since Southwest purchased AirTran, they pulled AT out of LEX. Allegiant is the only low cost carrier there now. We liked AT and were bummed when SWA pulled them out.


----------



## disney212

Just checking in with my fellow KY'ers.  It has been unseasonably cool in NKY (more like September).  We have trip booked in October, a DCL cruise in October and a long weekend in December.  Anyone else heading back soon?


----------



## GoofyGirl68

Just returned a few weeks ago from a week at AKV.  Taking a break for a year and waiting until we have points available again.


----------



## aliyasmomma2003

Hi from Grayson, KY!  

We are headed to WDW in late September! I can't wait!


----------



## AirGoofy

We are going in October.  Can't wait.


----------



## loveswdw

See you in October! Hoping WL works it's magic as right now we are staying in FOUR resorts over 10 nights!
2 nts Royal Pacific at USO
4 nts 1BR OKW
3 nts std 1BR BWV
1 nt std 1BR VGF
Yowza! WL'd for the 4 nts at BWV to replace the OKW. Wanted to save pts so that's why std BWV. I know chances are slim but keeping my fingers and toes crossed! Had to stay at VGF as how many chances will I get to stay at a brand new DVC opening week??!!


----------



## dekkerdisneydreamer

*Hello fellow Kentuckians!

I love to see so many people headed to our happy place!  I have to wait another six months and seventeen days.......

I'm staying at BCV.  Anyone have information to share on experiences here?  Of course, we're going for Stormalong Bay, the rest is gravy!*


----------



## AirGoofy

loveswdw said:


> See you in October! Hoping WL works it's magic as right now we are staying in FOUR resorts over 10 nights!
> 2 nts Royal Pacific at USO
> 4 nts 1BR OKW
> 3 nts std 1BR BWV
> 1 nt std 1BR VGF
> Yowza! WL'd for the 4 nts at BWV to replace the OKW. Wanted to save pts so that's why std BWV. I know chances are slim but keeping my fingers and toes crossed! Had to stay at VGF as how many chances will I get to stay at a brand new DVC opening week??!!



Yikes, that is a lot of split stays.  I do want to try VGF, but not that way.  I do hope your WL comes thru.  



dekkerdisneydreamer said:


> *Hello fellow Kentuckians!
> 
> I love to see so many people headed to our happy place!  I have to wait another six months and seventeen days.......
> 
> I'm staying at BCV.  Anyone have information to share on experiences here?  Of course, we're going for Stormalong Bay, the rest is gravy!*



Never been there (yet).  I've been to all the WDW ones except BCV & VGF.  I'm going to try and get BCV for Spring Break though.


----------



## disney212

US:

Oct 7-12 with DH, DS(25) and DD (24): BLT
Oct 13-17 with DH: BLT
Dec 12-15 with DH: SSR


----------



## loveswdw

Unfortunately, we've had to cancel our October trip. DH is having knee surgery on Oct 15th (we were to be in Orlando 18th-27th). MS were awesome as they let me cancel the trip and didn't put the points into holding (our OKW portion was within the 31 day window).

Anyhow, we've rescheduled for March 27-April 2. Staying 2 nights at Royal Pacific at USO then 4 nights at AKV Jambo value 1BR. I was hoping for a whole week but DH wants to take DS9 to STEM camp April 3-6 so had to compromise. 

It amazed me that at less than 6 months out that DVC availability is WIDE OPEN. The only 1BR that is booked up was BLT std view. I had no trouble snagging an AKV value 1BR which I've heard were very limited numbers. 

Airfare is scaring me though! We have SW credits to use before June (which is why the spring break trip). Please tell me the prices will come down! I'm looking at more than double what we paid for our Oct tickets. OUCH! (Even with the credits!)

We are only planning 1 park day as we have some old hoppers to use. MK & Epcot then maybe hopping to DHS for Star Tours for DH & the boys. 

We have 2 days at USO at the beginning of the trip, one day at Gatorland for DH and since it's a short trip just one day at the WDW parks. 

I've already made our Crystal Palace, 'Ohana & Cape May reservations. Now to figure out where else we want to dine...


----------



## hannahmaesmom

Hi from Sandy Hook, Ky! I bet nobody has heard of that one, lol... Our contract was sent to Disney for ROFR yesterday.. Fingers crossed that we will be dvc owners soon!!


----------



## DisneyBill

hannahmaesmom said:


> Hi from Sandy Hook, Ky! I bet nobody has heard of that one, lol... Our contract was sent to Disney for ROFR yesterday.. Fingers crossed that we will be dvc owners soon!!



Oh yeah, I know where SH is. Have traveled eastern part of the State for business many years.

Hope your ROFR goes well and swift. Let us know the contract details and your home resort.


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> US:
> 
> Oct 7-12 with DH, DS(25) and DD (24): BLT
> Oct 13-17 with DH: BLT
> Dec 12-15 with DH: SSR



Just now saw this.  We were there last week.  



hannahmaesmom said:


> Hi from Sandy Hook, Ky! I bet nobody has heard of that one, lol... Our contract was sent to Disney for ROFR yesterday.. Fingers crossed that we will be dvc owners soon!!



Welcome to the thread.


----------



## gypsydoodlebug

New VGF owners from Louisville! Signed our paperwork Monday and already have our winter break planned. Hoping for no snow because JCPS took the week away in 2014-2015.


----------



## AirGoofy

gypsydoodlebug said:


> New VGF owners from Louisville! Signed our paperwork Monday and already have our winter break planned. Hoping for no snow because JCPS took the week away in 2014-2015.



Congrats.  It is a great resort to visit and is in a great location.


----------



## DisneyBill

gypsydoodlebug said:


> New VGF owners from Louisville! Signed our paperwork Monday and already have our winter break planned. Hoping for no snow because JCPS took the week away in 2014-2015.



Welcome home, from well, your hometown. Hope you love VGF.


----------



## Rest&Relax

gypsydoodlebug said:


> New VGF owners from Louisville! Signed our paperwork Monday and already have our winter break planned. Hoping for no snow because JCPS took the week away in 2014-2015.



Welcome home!  It's been awhile since I have posted anything, have been very busy. Like to keep up with this thread even though we live in S. IN. across from Louisville. DH & family is from Louisville and he works in Louisville so KY is still part of our daily lives.

We just returned from Aulani in Sept. It has to be the most relaxing place we have ever stayed.  We never wanted to leave the resort!  Everyone needs to try to make it there sometime, but beware you will never want to leave and will constantly try to figure out when you can go back. 

Next trip is 12/7 - 12/14 at BLT.
Doing Disney cruise to Alaska 6/2/14.  Still have a lot of planning to do for this one!
Still wanting to fit in an early March to WDW yet this spring.  Will be hard to go 6 months without a Disney fix!


----------



## loveswdw

Reviving the thread! Any Bluegrass peeps heading down soon or just returned? 

We'll be flying down March 26th, staying that night at the HIE near Universal then staying 2 nights at Royal Pacific. Then on to our first stay at AKV Kidani 1BR std for 7 nights! Can't wait! Can't wait! It's been a long 2.5 years since we've been to WDW so I need a trip. Plus, I need to get away from this CRAZY winter!


----------



## disney212

Unfortunately no 2014 trips for us. We did go 3 times in 2013 and did  DCL also. We have DCL booked for 2015 with plans for a week in the park too so we cant complain too much. 2014 is a vacation fund replenishment year for us! Have a great trip.


----------



## kasedroz

loveswdw said:


> Reviving the thread! Any Bluegrass peeps heading down soon or just returned?  We'll be flying down March 26th, staying that night at the HIE near Universal then staying 2 nights at Royal Pacific. Then on to our first stay at AKV Kidani 1BR std for 7 nights! Can't wait! Can't wait! It's been a long 2.5 years since we've been to WDW so I need a trip. Plus, I need to get away from this CRAZY winter!



We are heading down in just a short 30 days!  We will be staying at AKL this time around with a couple of good friends. We are also making another Christmas trip this year! We will stay in POR during that vacation though. We are super excited for our upcoming trip despite some dining reservations mishaps that occurred.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## AirGoofy

loveswdw said:


> Reviving the thread! Any Bluegrass peeps heading down soon or just returned?
> 
> We'll be flying down March 26th, staying that night at the HIE near Universal then staying 2 nights at Royal Pacific. Then on to our first stay at AKV Kidani 1BR std for 7 nights! Can't wait! Can't wait! It's been a long 2.5 years since we've been to WDW so I need a trip. Plus, I need to get away from this CRAZY winter!



We'll be there first week in April.  We are staying at BCV for the first time and are really excited.


----------



## loveswdw

We will be checking into AKV-K on March 29th, checking out April 5th. We may run into both of you, AirGoofy and kasedroz. 
BCV is my home AirGoofy. Hope you love it. Our boys are disappointed we are not staying at BCV this time as they love SB. We haven't told them we are staying at AKV-K yet so I hope they will be excited when we check in.


----------



## AirGoofy

loveswdw said:


> We will be checking into AKV-K on March 29th, checking out April 5th. We may run into both of you, AirGoofy and kasedroz.
> BCV is my home AirGoofy. Hope you love it. Our boys are disappointed we are not staying at BCV this time as they love SB. We haven't told them we are staying at AKV-K yet so I hope they will be excited when we check in.



We have never been to BCV before, and we are looking forward to SAB.  We liked the savanna view at AKV really well.  It is a nice resort and fun to watch the animals.


----------



## gracelrm

We are headed down in about 30 days.  DS & I will be staying at BLT.  DH will be staying off site with a school group.  It's going to be a strange trip for us, but I didn't want to stay off site & school group can't stay on site!  We'll have 3 days in the parks & 1 day at Universal.  It'll be a short trip for us, but I'm excited to be at BLT!


----------



## gypsydoodlebug

We are on our way home to Louisville right now. Stayed at BLT and it was amazing. We are new DVCers with ownership at VGF, so we will be staying there in October.


----------



## disneychick0412

loveswdw said:


> *Reviving the thread! Any Bluegrass peeps heading down soon or just returned?
> *
> We'll be flying down March 26th, staying that night at the HIE near Universal then staying 2 nights at Royal Pacific. Then on to our first stay at AKV Kidani 1BR std for 7 nights! Can't wait! Can't wait! It's been a long 2.5 years since we've been to WDW so I need a trip. Plus, I need to get away from this CRAZY winter!



Heading down in mid May for a stay in a 2 bedroom at BLT. First time for my DMil and DBIL!


----------



## AirGoofy

gracelrm said:


> We are headed down in about 30 days.  DS & I will be staying at BLT.  DH will be staying off site with a school group.  It's going to be a strange trip for us, but I didn't want to stay off site & school group can't stay on site!  We'll have 3 days in the parks & 1 day at Universal.  It'll be a short trip for us, but I'm excited to be at BLT!





gypsydoodlebug said:


> We are on our way home to Louisville right now. Stayed at BLT and it was amazing. We are new DVCers with ownership at VGF, so we will be staying there in October.





disneychick0412 said:


> Heading down in mid May for a stay in a 2 bedroom at BLT. First time for my DMil and DBIL!



We own at BWV, and after this BCV trip this Spring Break, we will have stayed at all of them except VGF.  BLT is a great resort, and that walk to MK is even better.   We have never stayed in a 2 BR though at any resort, only studios or 1 BR.  I think BLT is my favorite of them all, because of the proximity to Cinderella's Castle.  Maybe once we win the lottery, I can buy enough points to stay at BLT for three consecutive months in the winter.


----------



## disney212

Just checking in with my fellow KY folks. Looks like spring may be on its way finally. My crocus plants are starting to pop up.


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> Just checking in with my fellow KY folks. Looks like spring may be on its way finally. My crocus plants are starting to pop up.



Yeah!  I am so ready for Spring to be here.


----------



## disney212

We are in for a big warm up tomorrow. We did get cold over the weekend but the snow missed us by a few miles.


----------



## AirGoofy

We had a great trip last week to WDW.  Thanks to those who followed along with the trip report. Unfortunately. I dropped and busted my phone the first day there.  While I was able to get it working again, I didn't check over on this thread to PM anyone for a meet.  Maybe next time.


----------



## disney212

Maybe one day we Kentuckians will cross paths. I look forward to it.


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> Maybe one day we Kentuckians will cross paths. I look forward to it.



We'll be back in October.


----------



## disney212

AirGoofy said:
			
		

> We'll be back in October.



We normally go in October but our DS is moving to NOLA to become a curator at the National World War II Museum (mom is bursting with pride) so no Disney for us until April 2015. Bittersweet.


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> We normally go in October but our DS is moving to NOLA to become a curator at the National World War II Museum (mom is bursting with pride) so no Disney for us until April 2015. Bittersweet.



Congrats to your DS and his proud mom.  This was only our 2nd trip to WDW in April, as we normally go in October.  We may only have a few more years for October as our dds are getting older and their activities may take over.  Life happens.


----------



## disney212

It has been quiet here. Just saying hello! How has everyone been?


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> It has been quiet here. Just saying hello! How has everyone been?



crickets chirping.


----------



## disney212

AirGoofy said:
			
		

> crickets chirping.



I am here! My window opened and I was able to book the first part of my late April early May trip. Our last trip was October. I was having serious withdrawal!


----------



## disney212

AirGoofy said:
			
		

> crickets chirping.



BTW, loved your trip report! Looked like you had a great time.


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> BTW, loved your trip report! Looked like you had a great time.



We did, and thanks.

I've not done everything at WDW, not sure anyone ever can unless they live nearby.  My dds are older and I'm wanting to do the Wild Africa Check, Segway Tour, Fireworks Cruise, and Victoria & Albert's in the future, just not all in one trip.


----------



## disney212

AirGoofy said:
			
		

> We did, and thanks.
> 
> I've not done everything at WDW, not sure anyone ever can unless they live nearby.  My dds are older and I'm wanting to do the Wild Africa Check, Segway Tour, Fireworks Cruise, and Victoria & Albert's in the future, just not all in one trip.



Hopefully you will be able to fit 1 or 2 in on your next trip. DH and I have been planning on doing the Behind the Seeds tour forever and haven't made it yet!


----------



## wendybeth75

Western KY wanna be DVC right here!  Waiting on RoFR for AKV!


----------



## disney212

wendybeth75 said:
			
		

> Western KY wanna be DVC right here!  Waiting on RoFR for AKV!



Welcome!


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> Hopefully you will be able to fit 1 or 2 in on your next trip. DH and I have been planning on doing the Behind the Seeds tour forever and haven't made it yet!



Yes, the Seeds tour looks great as well.  The Living with the Land ride is always a must do.   



wendybeth75 said:


> Western KY wanna be DVC right here!  Waiting on RoFR for AKV!



Hope it goes thru.


----------



## wendybeth75

Thank You!  I am hoping for pixie dust.  Happy to find a bluegrass board!  Yay!


----------



## loveswdw

Forgot to check in after we got back from our spring break trip (which was pretty awesome after a rocky start at SDF airport). We currently have no WDW trips in the plans.   We do have fall break reservations at DHHIR but I may be cancelling them. We may be taking our boys to Washington, DC over fall break instead. Our rough start at SDF ended up getting us all Southwest travel vouchers which expire before our next spring break. So we were trying to come up with a destination to fly to for fall break that would be totally covered by the vouchers. DC fit the bill.

I am so itching to go back and ride the Mine Train ride though...


----------



## AirGoofy

wendybeth75 said:


> Thank You!  I am hoping for pixie dust.  Happy to find a bluegrass board!  Yay!



Let us know what happens and feel free to post away.  



loveswdw said:


> Forgot to check in after we got back from our spring break trip (which was pretty awesome after a rocky start at SDF airport). We currently have no WDW trips in the plans.   We do have fall break reservations at DHHIR but I may be cancelling them. We may be taking our boys to Washington, DC over fall break instead. Our rough start at SDF ended up getting us all Southwest travel vouchers which expire before our next spring break. So we were trying to come up with a destination to fly to for fall break that would be totally covered by the vouchers. DC fit the bill.
> 
> I am so itching to go back and ride the Mine Train ride though...



Sorry to hear about the airport.  DHHIR is a great resort.  As for the Mine train, I'm happy to be able to try it in October.  Last time they did the Fantasyland expansion, we missed it by a few weeks and had to wait the whole year.


----------



## disney212

AirGoofy said:
			
		

> Let us know what happens and feel free to post away.
> .



Let's get the Kentucky thread active again now that we have thawed out from our brutal winter.

Hey KY when are y'all headed back to the happiest place on earth, or on DCL or anything else Disney related?


----------



## disney212

disney212 said:
			
		

> Let's get the Kentucky thread active again now that we have thawed out from our brutal winter.
> 
> Hey KY when are y'all headed back to the happiest place on earth, or on DCL or anything else Disney related?



Or Kentucky related or just say hey!


----------



## cpcat

Just back from our 6 day stay at WDW.   Did 2 nights at VGF then 4 nights at
BWV.  Had our family of 4 and 3 guests.  Wonderful stay and weather
couldn't have been better.  Visited Blizzard Beach for the first time!

As you may notice we have moved from KY to GA now - KY 
will always be home for me though.  We live around 2 hours from
HHI so have visited there several times since we moved down here.

Already planning our next trip to WdW for spring break 2015!

Saw the new construction at the Poly from our balcony at the 
VGF--looks like it will be beautiful when finished.


----------



## AirGoofy

cpcat said:


> Just back from our 6 day stay at WDW.   Did 2 nights at VGF then 4 nights at
> BWV.  Had our family of 4 and 3 guests.  Wonderful stay and weather
> couldn't have been better.  Visited Blizzard Beach for the first time!
> 
> As you may notice we have moved from KY to GA now - KY
> will always be home for me though.  We live around 2 hours from
> HHI so have visited there several times since we moved down here.
> 
> Already planning our next trip to WdW for spring break 2015!
> 
> Saw the new construction at the Poly from our balcony at the
> VGF--looks like it will be beautiful when finished.



How was VGF compared to BWV?


----------



## cpcat

AirGoofy said:


> How was VGF compared to BWV?



We stayed in a dedicated 2br lake view
at VGF, then 2br lockoff BW view at BWV.

Everyone in our party i think preferred VGF overall--it's 
special.  I feel spoiled saying this given how
nice BWV are.  Cant beat the proximity of BWV
to Epcot and Hollywood Studios though.


----------



## AirGoofy

cpcat said:


> We stayed in a dedicated 2br lake view
> at VGF, then 2br lockoff BW view at BWV.
> 
> Everyone in our party i think preferred VGF overall--it's
> special.  I feel spoiled saying this given how
> nice BWV are.  Cant beat the proximity of BWV
> to Epcot and Hollywood Studios though.



Thanks.  VGF is the only WDW DVC we haven't stayed at yet.  It is just so many more points than BWV.  BLT has been my favorite thus far.


----------



## cpcat

AirGoofy said:


> Thanks.  VGF is the only WDW DVC we haven't stayed at yet.  It is just so many more points than BWV.  BLT has been my favorite thus far.



BLT has the extra bath in the living room
which is nice, TOtW lounge for fireworks 
and catching the monorail inside the contemporary
also hard to beat.  BLT is our home resort
but we've been exploring others and haven't been there since joining DVC in 2011. 

 I love WDW!


----------



## AirGoofy

cpcat said:


> BLT has the extra bath in the living room
> which is nice, TOtW lounge for fireworks
> and catching the monorail inside the contemporary
> also hard to beat.  BLT is our home resort
> but we've been exploring others and haven't been there since joining DVC in 2011.
> 
> I love WDW!



BWV is our home resort.  We stayed at BCV in April, but we still went up to the TOTWL for Wishes one night.  It is a great view and a great way to beat the crowds.  I hope they keep that perk for DVC members.


----------



## nisiemouse

Checking in from Lexington Ky. Trip booked for 12/27-1-3 3 nights at BWV and 4 nights OKW. Not my first choice of time to travel but best time to get my 20 year old and 16 year old together. I would love to try Grand Floridian at some point but will only do so in a studio. Too many points. I have a one bedroom booked for the next trip.


----------



## AirGoofy

nisiemouse said:


> Checking in from Lexington Ky. Trip booked for 12/27-1-3 3 nights at BWV and 4 nights OKW. Not my first choice of time to travel but best time to get my 20 year old and 16 year old together. I would love to try Grand Floridian at some point but will only do so in a studio. Too many points. I have a one bedroom booked for the next trip.



We have never been during the Christmas/ New Year holidays, and would like to go during a MVMCP.  But, it will probably have to wait until dds are in college or later.  The 1 BRs are nice, but we usually do studio stays to save points and go more often.  I too have yet to stay at the VGF, and noticed the number of points to stay there are just so much higher.


----------



## disney212

nisiemouse said:
			
		

> Checking in from Lexington Ky. Trip booked for 12/27-1-3 3 nights at BWV and 4 nights OKW. Not my first choice of time to travel but best time to get my 20 year old and 16 year old together. I would love to try Grand Floridian at some point but will only do so in a studio. Too many points. I have a one bedroom booked for the next trip.



It is very busy but also very beautiful. You will have a great time.


----------



## disney212

Happy Fathers Day to our KY dads!


----------



## wendybeth75

Yes, Happy Fathers Day!  It's a beautiful day in Western Ky!


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> Happy Fathers Day to our KY dads!



Thanks.



wendybeth75 said:


> Yes, Happy Fathers Day!  It's a beautiful day in Western Ky!



Yes, it was a beautiful day.


----------



## PrncJasmine

Hey everyone! Just finding this thread! My family and I live in Henderson. Just got back from WDW 2 weeks ago. Our 3rd trip in 2 yrs. We went to the DVC meeting while we were there and we are very close to joining! I'm very excited. I'm just trying to figure out the details of it all first!!! It's overwhelming!!! I'm concerned about availability issues....
So glad to see so many fellow Kentuckian Disney Fans!!


----------



## disney212

PrncJasmine said:
			
		

> Hey everyone! Just finding this thread! My family and I live in Henderson. Just got back from WDW 2 weeks ago. Our 3rd trip in 2 yrs. We went to the DVC meeting while we were there and we are very close to joining! I'm very excited. I'm just trying to figure out the details of it all first!!! It's overwhelming!!! I'm concerned about availability issues....
> So glad to see so many fellow Kentuckian Disney Fans!!



Welcome!


----------



## AirGoofy

PrncJasmine said:


> Hey everyone! Just finding this thread! My family and I live in Henderson. Just got back from WDW 2 weeks ago. Our 3rd trip in 2 yrs. We went to the DVC meeting while we were there and we are very close to joining! I'm very excited. I'm just trying to figure out the details of it all first!!! It's overwhelming!!! I'm concerned about availability issues....
> So glad to see so many fellow Kentuckian Disney Fans!!



Welcome.  I'm in Owensboro.  We went to WDW 3 straight years before we bought into DVC.  Once you know you will go to WDW yearly or every other year, then DVC makes good sense.  Do read a lot of info on these threads and learn about DVC, and feel free to ask questions here or elsewhere.  

Here is what I have learned from reading these threads and gleaned from our 6 years of ownership:
Consider resale - cheaper initial purchase
Buy at the resort you want to stay 
Be able to plan and book vacations close to a year in advance
Buy enough points (round up) 
Don't finance - pay cash outright
Go slow.  You're planning 30+ years of vacations


----------



## disney212

Wishing my fellow Kentuckians a happy Independence Day! Be safe this long weekend.


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> Wishing my fellow Kentuckians a happy Independence Day! Be safe this long weekend.



The same to you.  We had a great weekend.


----------



## loveswdw

Hey all! We are heading back to WDW for a long weekend 9/4-9/7. Just the DH & I for our 15th wedding anniversary. No kids! First trip without kids since we've had them. We aren't doing parks but maybe one day and that's more because we are hoping to do a tour and most of those require park admission except for Backstage Magic.  We have dinner reservations at Artist Point (had dinner there on our 1st anniversary!), Fulton's & Narcoossee's. Maybe have lunch at Sanaa. Everything else is open.   Thinking about signing up for the Segway tour at FW besides the other tour we decide upon.   Any other suggestions for our weekend besides relaxing and enjoy our time away from the kids?  We land at MCO on Thurs at 12:10 pm then fly home Sun at 6:25 pm so we'll have about 3 full days at WDW.


----------



## AirGoofy

loveswdw said:


> Hey all! We are heading back to WDW for a long weekend 9/4-9/7. Just the DH & I for our 15th wedding anniversary. No kids! First trip without kids since we've had them. We aren't doing parks but maybe one day and that's more because we are hoping to do a tour and most of those require park admission except for Backstage Magic.  We have dinner reservations at Artist Point (had dinner there on our 1st anniversary!), Fulton's & Narcoossee's. Maybe have lunch at Sanaa. Everything else is open.   Thinking about signing up for the Segway tour at FW besides the other tour we decide upon.   Any other suggestions for our weekend besides relaxing and enjoy our time away from the kids?  We land at MCO on Thurs at 12:10 pm then fly home Sun at 6:25 pm so we'll have about 3 full days at WDW.



Congrats on the anniversary. 

One of the enjoyable things we did earlier this year and will do again in October is to enjoy Wishes from TOTWL.  Just show your membership card.  Last trip, we ate at Kona, drank a Lapu Lapu and then up for fireworks.  Mini golf over by S&D is fun, and you can still enjoy the Boardwalk fun if you time it right.  

My bucket list is Wild Trek safari, Seeds tour, Segway tour, fishing excursion, fireworks cruise, Richard Petty driving experience, and V&A.  

Have a great trip.


----------



## loveswdw

AirGoofy said:


> Congrats on the anniversary.
> 
> One of the enjoyable things we did earlier this year and will do again in October is to enjoy Wishes from TOTWL.  Just show your membership card.  Last trip, we ate at Kona, drank a Lapu Lapu and then up for fireworks.  Mini golf over by S&D is fun, and you can still enjoy the Boardwalk fun if you time it right.
> 
> My bucket list is Wild Trek safari, Seeds tour, Segway tour, fishing excursion, fireworks cruise, Richard Petty driving experience, and V&A.
> 
> Have a great trip.



Thank you, AirGoofy! I'm definitely planning to finally get to TOTWL. Still haven't made it there yet. Thought about heading to Tambu Lounge to get a Lapu Lapu and some of the awesome 'Ohana bread pudding, too. Today, I read about the carriage ride around Port Orleans and am contemplating that. We honeymooned at Port Orleans (when it was actually called that--not French Quarter) so it'd be a nice trip down memory lane. We dined at V&A the last night of our honeymoon and it was definitely a once in a lifetime experience. I told DH I didn't wish to spend that much on one meal again! 

I've been stalking the website using the new Availability Tool and have changed our reservations at least 3 times now. Was able to snag our 3 nights in a BLT standard studio the other day. If our WL for VGF doesn't clear, I'm guessing we'll keep this reservation. We haven't stayed at BLT so I'm looking forward to checking it out.


----------



## boswellnakia

Second to AirGoofy, love TOTWL is an awesome place to relax and enjoy the fireworks.  I try to get up there every trip.


----------



## AirGoofy

loveswdw said:


> . We dined at V&A the last night of our honeymoon and it was definitely a once in a lifetime experience. I told DH I didn't wish to spend that much on one meal again!
> 
> I've been stalking the website using the new Availability Tool and have changed our reservations at least 3 times now. Was able to snag our 3 nights in a BLT standard studio the other day. If our WL for VGF doesn't clear, I'm guessing we'll keep this reservation. We haven't stayed at BLT so I'm looking forward to checking it out.



VGF is the last WDW DVC resort for us to stay in as well, until the Poly is finished.  I really enjoyed BLT, and hope you enjoy it or WL comes thru.  

The price for the V&A meal looks outrageous, which is one of the reasons we haven't booked it yet.  The other is that we ate at Citricos and I was terribly unimpressed.  It was way overpriced, pretentious, and the food wasn't all that good.  Since it is right next door to V&A, I'm worried about paying 2X for comparably bad food.


----------



## loveswdw

The food was wonderful at V&A but definitely not what we are used to spending on a meal. We can go to a fine dining establishment here around Louisville for around $100-$150 for both of us.

It was 1999 when we dined there. Meal + wine pairing + tip = $300. When they brought the bill to my DH he said, "Wow! This is more than my truck payment!"

I'd hate to see what it costs now. We are not wine drinkers at all so if I did it again I'd probably skip the wine pairing. It was a fantastic end to our honeymoon.

DH asked if I wanted to return there again for our 15th anniversary but I declined. I don't want to spend that much. We have reservations for Artist Point on our anniversary which was also where we dined on our first anniversary.  I thought it would be lovely to do it again. And it's a whole lot cheaper than V&A. I figure that we can do our 3 dinner reservations with the TiW discount for about what the one dinner at V&A would cost. Plus I don't have to get so dressed up! A plus for me.


----------



## AirGoofy

loveswdw said:


> The food was wonderful at V&A but definitely not what we are used to spending on a meal. We can go to a fine dining establishment here around Louisville for around $100-$150 for both of us.
> 
> It was 1999 when we dined there. Meal + wine pairing + tip = $300. When they brought the bill to my DH he said, "Wow! This is more than my truck payment!"
> 
> I'd hate to see what it costs now. We are not wine drinkers at all so if I did it again I'd probably skip the wine pairing. It was a fantastic end to our honeymoon.
> 
> DH asked if I wanted to return there again for our 15th anniversary but I declined. I don't want to spend that much. We have reservations for Artist Point on our anniversary which was also where we dined on our first anniversary.  I thought it would be lovely to do it again. And it's a whole lot cheaper than V&A. I figure that we can do our 3 dinner reservations with the TiW discount for about what the one dinner at V&A would cost. Plus I don't have to get so dressed up! A plus for me.



I looked it up.  It is $400 with wine pairing.  The TiW is a big discount, but that is still a lot of money.  Then, there are upgrades?  And, I agree, I really don't want to wear a coat in Florida.  I'm more likely to be found at ESPN Club, eating a Reuben sandwich, and drinking draft beer.


----------



## loveswdw

AirGoofy said:


> I looked it up.  It is $400 with wine pairing.  The TiW is a big discount, but that is still a lot of money.  Then, there are upgrades?  And, I agree, I really don't want to wear a coat in Florida.  I'm more likely to be found at ESPN Club, eating a Reuben sandwich, and drinking draft beer.



V&A will no longer be accepting TiW after July 31st so it would definitely be $400. We can dine at all 3 of our dinner ADRs for a little over that. You can dine in the Queen Victoria Room or at the Chef's Table for additional $$$. All the reviews rave about the Chef's Table but my take is it's a MEAL. A meal which I will eat, enjoy and digest. Yes, I'll have the memories of the experience but nothing tangible for my money. Oh wait, we did receive a chocolate bar and a personalized menu as a souvenir.


----------



## disney212

Hey KY! Just checking in. In northern Kentucky we seem to have jumped into fall with both feet. 55 this morning.


----------



## UncleKyle

Just checking in for Kentucky! Planning 3 trips to "Home" this year. 2 stays at OKW and 1 stay at BCV. Cannot wait!


----------



## AirGoofy

Happy Valentine's Day.  



loveswdw said:


> V&A will no longer be accepting TiW after July 31st so it would definitely be $400. We can dine at all 3 of our dinner ADRs for a little over that. You can dine in the Queen Victoria Room or at the Chef's Table for additional $$$. All the reviews rave about the Chef's Table but my take is it's a MEAL. A meal which I will eat, enjoy and digest. Yes, I'll have the memories of the experience but nothing tangible for my money. Oh wait, we did receive a chocolate bar and a personalized menu as a souvenir.



I think DW and I will try V&A one year, but it will be a once in a lifetime thing.  



disney212 said:


> Hey KY! Just checking in. In northern Kentucky we seem to have jumped into fall with both feet. 55 this morning.



We have snow this AM.  



UncleKyle said:


> Just checking in for Kentucky! Planning 3 trips to "Home" this year. 2 stays at OKW and 1 stay at BCV. Cannot wait!



Three trips sounds great.  Are you doing weekend trips or week long trips?  Either way, it's better to be in DisneyWorld.


----------



## dekkerdisneydreamer

Everyone in NKY be safe today!  The white death has come!


----------



## AirGoofy

dekkerdisneydreamer said:


> Everyone in NKY be safe today!  The white death has come!



Same here.  Snowmaggeddon has arrived.


----------



## ebowen

Just joining the thread.  Needed my Disney fix while suffering through this arctic blast!


----------



## AirGoofy

ebowen said:


> Just joining the thread.  Needed my Disney fix while suffering through this arctic blast!



Welcome.  How much snow did you get?  More importantly, when is your next trip?  We're stuck here until June.


----------



## ebowen

AirGoofy said:


> Welcome.  How much snow did you get?  More importantly, when is your next trip?  We're stuck here until June.



On the east end of Louisville, we've had about 10-12 inches I think since Monday.  Our next trip is in September!


----------



## AirGoofy

ebowen said:


> On the east end of Louisville, we've had about 10-12 inches I think since Monday.  Our next trip is in September!



We had nine inches on Monday, followed by another inch Tuesday night.  We really enjoyed going in September before the dds were old enough for school.  It was hot, but there were never any crowds.


----------



## dekkerdisneydreamer

More snow predicted for late tonight and tomorrow!!  5-11 inches.  50 days cannot pass soon enough!!


----------



## AirGoofy

dekkerdisneydreamer said:


> More snow predicted for late tonight and tomorrow!!  5-11 inches.  50 days cannot pass soon enough!!



School has been out here for the week.  Looks like they'll be going thru July.


----------



## loveswdw

Bump! When's everybody's next trip? We have a reservation for BCV in October but we may cancel and change to HHI instead. I just don't want to spend "Disney" money $$$ on vacation this year!


----------



## dekkerdisneydreamer

We leave in 28 days for a week of AKV heaven!!  We're celebrating my ***gulp*** 40th birthday.


----------



## AirGoofy

We are going in late June.  We are also going with in-laws and to both Disney & Universal.


----------



## loveswdw

I see all kinds of activity in the other state threads and nothing from Kentucky in over five years so I'm bumping this thread! Anybody got a trip planned? We were supposed to go to DVBR in April (cancelled) then AKVK in June (cancelled). So I'm sitting on a few points that will probably get banked and maybe we'll go next year?


----------



## ebowen

loveswdw said:


> I see all kinds of activity in the other state threads and nothing from Kentucky in over five years so I'm bumping this thread! Anybody got a trip planned? We were supposed to go to DVBR in April (cancelled) then AKVK in June (cancelled). So I'm sitting on a few points that will probably get banked and maybe we'll go next year?


Has a July 2020 trip planned to DL (cancelled).  We have a May 2021 trip to BLT on the books for a family reunion of sorts.  Right now looking into booking a weekend trip for December - just to get a little dose of the magic!


----------



## Batstang2000

We had a May 2020 AKKV trip planned that was obviously cancelled.  We are currently planning to go in Nov to AKJH and just this morning booked our May 2021 trip for the Polynesian.  We know it will may still be under construction at the time but it was available so we switched from Saratoga Springs.


----------



## disneychick0412

We are planning to be there in a little over 4 weeks. We were supposed to have a big family trip this month but that was cancelled. So just DH and I rescheduled for 4 weeks from now. Our first stay at BWV!
I’m so nervous that Andy is going to put restrictions on travel (more restrictions) and then my company will say we can’t go. So I’m going to not truly going to be able to relax until we are “wheels up”!  
Anyone else have the same worries?


----------



## DisneyBill

loveswdw said:


> I see all kinds of activity in the other state threads and nothing from Kentucky in over five years so I'm bumping this thread! Anybody got a trip planned? We were supposed to go to DVBR in April (cancelled) then AKVK in June (cancelled). So I'm sitting on a few points that will probably get banked and maybe we'll go next year?


Glad you did bump this thread, I also often wonder why so few Kentuckians post on the boards these days. At this moment we have a trip booked for March spring break week, but it isn't looking good that we will actually make that trip.


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

I never even knew this group existed.  We are booked for November for my son's birthday, split stay between BRV and BLT.


----------



## disney212

We were supposed to go starting October 16 but I'm high risk so we moved to February. It's a split trip, 2 nights BLT, 3 nights in Lakeland (neighborhood search as we plan to buy in that area in the next few years), then 4 nights SSR. Fingers crossed!


----------

